# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  تجمع رباات البيوت(الجزء الثامن )...

## ~مشاعــل~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

على بركة الله نفتتح تجمعنا الثامن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تهتك العصم
اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تنزل النقم
اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تغير النعم
اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تحبس الدعاء
اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تنزل البلاء
اللهم اغفرلي كل ذنب اذنبته وكل خطيئه اخطأتها 

جمعة مباركه 

 :Ast Green:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تهتك العصم
> اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تنزل النقم
> اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تغير النعم
> اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تحبس الدعاء
> اللهم اغفرلي الذنوب التي تنزل البلاء
> اللهم اغفرلي كل ذنب اذنبته وكل خطيئه اخطأتها 
> 
> جمعة مباركه


علينةوعليج

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مااشاالله ماسرع انفتح الجزء الثامن الله يكثرهم

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشاعل اظن مااحد موجود غيرانا وانتي

----------


## bent_dalma2007

ياحلوات واينكم اليوم اكيد الكل طالع بس انا ومشاعل أأأأأأأأأأأخ
والله تعبنة من اليلسة

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشششششششششششششششششاعل واينج

----------


## bellegirl

السلام عليكم اخواتي الغاليات ^_^

اشحالكم اليوم ,, وشو أخبار الاهل

عسى الجميع بخير وسهالة  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشششششششششششششششششاعل واينج



هلا الغاليه......انا موجوده

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> السلام عليكم اخواتي الغاليات ^_^
> 
> اشحالكم اليوم ,, وشو أخبار الاهل
> 
> عسى الجميع بخير وسهالة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا الغاليه.....الحمدي الله بخير....انتي اشحالج

----------


## bent_dalma2007

عليج السلام الغالية شو اخبار الاهل

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> عليج السلام الغالية شو اخبار الاهل


الحمد لله انتي شحالج وشخبار عوشه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

شو اخبارج مشاعل
قبل شوي كنت اشوف رمستج عن السفر مع اليهال
والله اني السفر وياهمممم متعة خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> شو اخبارج مشاعل
> قبل شوي كنت اشوف رمستج عن السفر مع اليهال
> والله اني السفر وياهمممم متعة خخخخخخخخخخ


هو متعه بس تعرفين يتعبون بسرعه فالمشاوير البعيده....
وبعدين لازم تخلين عيونج عشر عشان ماتضيعينهم خصوصا انهم صغار 

يعني ماتهنى فالطلعات....مايمدينا نمشي شوي الا تعبوا ولايبون يرقدون... وغيره وغيره

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

كل جمعه نطلعهم حديقه او مووول يلعبون واذا طايح مطر نطلع البر....
اليوم كنت ابا ريلي يشل ولده ويحووطون اروحهم...
بس عاااد قال بناتي مايهونن عليه ..اخليهن
توهم طالعين ..مادري وين بيوديهم
...وانا اباهم شوي يفجووون عني دوم وياي ...حتى يوم اربي يباتون عندي فالمستشفى ههههه

تمينا انا والصغيرونه بس فالبيت ...وتوها رقدت وخلتني بروحي

----------


## bent_dalma2007

انا يوم سافرت ماليزية عيالي كبار مااشاالله اكبر 
يني 14-13-6 سنوات كانت عذوبة شهرين
بس كان ابو الشباب دون يحجز فنادق المول الحدائقة حذال بعض
هم في الحدائق وانا في المووووووووووووول خخخخخخخخخخخ والله وناسة

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشاعل شو عندج من عيال الله يخليهم لج يارب 
انا بعد عوشة اخر العنقود عمرة شهرين للحين رررررررررراقدة

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انا يوم سافرت ماليزية عيالي كبار مااشاالله اكبر 
> يني 14-13-6 سنوات كانت عذوبة شهرين
> بس كان ابو الشباب دون يحجز فنادق المول الحدائقة حذال بعض
> هم في الحدائق وانا في المووووووووووووول خخخخخخخخخخخ والله وناسة


ماشاء الله عيالج كبار انا وين صغار..... اكبرهم 6 سنين

----------


## bent_dalma2007

شو نسوي عيوز هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

انا اصغيرة وتزوجت مستعيلة علي الهممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> شو نسوي عيوز هههههههههههههههههههه


لافديتج الشباب شباب القلب......
مااقصد شي :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انا اصغيرة وتزوجت مستعيلة علي الهممممممممممممممممممممممممم


بس حلووو يكون مافي فرق بينج وين عيالج....

عاد انا تميت ارفض العرس ....وارفض...اونه مابعرس مول
وعقب عاااد ادبست ...وكنت 26 سنه.
...يعني عقلت خلاص..حسيت بجرس الانذار يقرقع عند راسي..ههههههههههههههه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

يعني عرستي بعد الجامعة

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> يعني عرستي بعد الجامعة


هيه....
تميت مالجه سنه كامله

لانه ابوي الله يرحمه توفا عقب ملجتي بشهر....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بنت دلما صليتي

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مســـآء الخــير ..

مبرووك التجمع الثآمن ..

حد هنييه ..؟ :Big Grin:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مررررررررررررررررررراحب

----------


## bent_dalma2007

تقبل الله صلاتكم مقدماً

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشاااااااااااااااااااعل شو اخبارج رقتي العصر ولا 
المهممممممممممممم انا بسير الصلي المغرب

----------


## bent_dalma2007

أكيد طلعتي يا مشاعل
انا ابو الشباب طلع ويا العيال
بس انا مااحب اسير ابوظبي مووووول

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

للرفع

----------


## bent_dalma2007

صباح الخير والفل والياسمين

----------


## فيتامين سي

صباااااح الخيراااات ياالغاالياااات

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

صباح النور والسرور
شحالج بنت دلما

مرحبا الغالية فيتامين وحشتينا

ا

----------


## دلع بو راشد

صبــــآآح الخــــير ..


حد هنييه .. :Big Grin: ....؟

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

صبااااااااح النور و السرور

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

صباح الورد والسرور

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

رووووز ام المرشح دلع فيتامين مشاعل الطيف الغرامى ولهت عليكم

----------


## فيتامين سي

*عسى ما يوحشك غالي 
تطمن يا هوى بالي
انا في غربتي صابر
مخلي بالي من حالي*

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> رووووز ام المرشح دلع فيتامين مشاعل الطيف الغرامى ولهت عليكم


والله كلنا متولهين بس وينهن .....فالاجازه ماينصادن...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هلا مرحبا 
دلع
الطيف الغرامي
دبدوبه
اشحالكن
وينكن.....تسجلن حضور وتشردن.....

ماتبن تسولفن.....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

فيتامين .......شحالج الغاليه...

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> رووووز ام المرشح دلع فيتامين مشاعل الطيف الغرامى ولهت عليكم



ولهت عليج العآفيه .. 

وانتين اكثر والله .. :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

اهليين .. مشآعل ..

بخير وسهآله .. انتي شحآلج ..؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

فتآميين .تعــآلي ..بخـــبرج ...؟

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> اهليين .. مشآعل ..
> 
> بخير وسهآله .. انتي شحآلج ..؟


بخير ربي يعافيج.....
شو الجو عندكم؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> بخير ربي يعافيج.....
> شو الجو عندكم؟


الجو والله .. مغيم .. ويآنآ طشآش مسااعه .. 

وانتوا ..؟

----------


## فيتامين سي

> فتآميين .تعــآلي ..بخـــبرج ...؟


هلا الغاليه امري

----------


## فيتامين سي

صبحكن الله بالخير الغوااالي 

اشحالكن انتن وعيالكن

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صبحكن الله بالخير الغوااالي 
> 
> اشحالكن انتن وعيالكن


بخير ربي يعافيج...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الجو والله .. مغيم .. ويآنآ طشآش مسااعه .. 
> 
> وانتوا ..؟



ياحظكم
نحن بعدها المهب من 3 ايام...غبار

----------


## فيتامين سي

تستاهلون ام راشد وان شااء الله اييكم الخير 

نحن مهب اندفنا من الغبار

----------


## فيتامين سي

> بخير ربي يعافيج...


عسااه مديم

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> صبحكن الله بالخير الغوااالي 
> 
> اشحالكن انتن وعيالكن


هلآ صبآح انور ..

بخير وسهآله .. انتي شحآلج ..؟





> هلا الغاليه امري


جربت طريقه المعكرونه في مدونج ..وطلعت روعه .. 
تسلم اييدج اصراآآحه ..  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وش خباركم وبعد ...قطعتونا

----------


## فيتامين سي

> هلآ صبآح انور ..
> 
> بخير وسهآله .. انتي شحآلج ..؟
> 
> 
> عسااه مديم ياارب
> 
> نحن بخير ربي يسلمج
> 
> ...


 
الحمدلله انها عيبتكم عسااه بالعاافيه ياارب

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هلآ صبآح انور ..
> 
> بخير وسهآله .. انتي شحآلج ..؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جربت طريقه المعكرونه في مدونج ..وطلعت روعه .. 
> تسلم اييدج اصراآآحه ..


انا بعد سيفتها عندي .............ابا اجربها ...

----------


## فيتامين سي

> وش خباركم وبعد ...قطعتونا


يختج شغل هالبيت مايخلص امس كان عندنا عرس ويالسه من كم يوم اجهز للعرس ويوم الساعه 5 تعب علينا شيبتنا وكنسلت ماقدرت اسير عنه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> يختج شغل هالبيت مايخلص امس كان عندنا عرس ويالسه من كم يوم اجهز للعرس ويوم الساعه 5 تعب علينا شيبتنا وكنسلت ماقدرت اسير عنه


سلامته مايشوف شر....

----------


## فيتامين سي

> انا بعد سيفتها عندي .............ابا اجربها ...


جربيها مابتندمين انا عيالي ادمان صارت عندهم 

كل يومين يطلبونها حطي عليها جبن مبشور مال البيتزا اخر شي بعد بتطلع احلى

----------


## فيتامين سي

> سلامته مايشوف شر....


ربي يسلمج وشر ماييكم ربي يعافيكم يته حمى مره وحده وعطيته حبه للحمى ورقد لين 10 وانا انحبست تحرمه سيرت العرس ههههههههه

----------


## فيتامين سي

اسمحلي الحين بسير بسوي الغدى 

وسلمن ع الحرمات اللي بيدخلن

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وانا بعد بسير اسوي غدا ...يوم بو العيال يتغدى عندنا بس فالويكند.....
وعشان جيه احب انا اسويله الغدا  :Smile: 

فمان الله......

----------


## nana2009

مراااااااااااحب

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_يااااااااااااااااااالله يالهذرباااااااااااااااااااااااان 

مرررررررررره ما تحبنه الهذرباااااااااااان هاااااااااااااااا_

----------


## nana2009

شفتي عاده ما يمر عليهم يومين والا فتحو تجمع يديد

صدق يوم قالوا حريم هههههه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_نااااااااااااااانااااااااااااااتي سلاااااااااامن عليييييييييييج

خشششششششششششششششمج فديييتج

شووو الإجاااازه ويااااكم_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أقوووووووووووووووول

لااااااازم يعطوووونكم كأس الهذربااااااان

وبجدااااارة بعد هااااااا_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_اشوووووووووووو هذااااا الهذرباااااااااان

مااااااشااااااااءالله عليييييييييييييكن_

----------


## nana2009

خششششششششششمج 
بخير عساج بخير 
وتوني مخلصه مذاكرة اليهال 
وانت علومج

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_والله العلووووم شووو بقوووولج

شوووي لج عليييها مب ليين هنااااك بسم الله 

علييييج والحمدالله الذي لا يحمد على مكروووه سوااااه_

----------


## nana2009

> _اشوووووووووووو هذااااا الهذرباااااااااان
> 
> مااااااشااااااااءالله عليييييييييييييكن_


ماااااااا شالله علينا شو راايج فينا

ننفع يرشحونا للجائزه

----------


## nana2009

> _والله العلووووم شووو بقوووولج
> 
> شوووي لج عليييها مب ليين هنااااك بسم الله 
> 
> علييييج والحمدالله الذي لا يحمد على مكروووه سوااااه_


ما من شر الغاليه شو هناك ؟؟!!

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مساء الخير

نانا

مسا الخير ام المرشح

حياكن في هذربانا الثامن....

----------


## nana2009

> مساء الخير
> 
> نانا
> 
> مسا الخير ام المرشح
> 
> حياكن في هذربانا الثامن....


هلا مشاعل اعلومج 
مب نحن متفقين اسميه الهذربان الثامن 
جي غيرتي رااايج !!!!!!

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_لحظظظظظه فدييييته المررررشح بيسييير 

فدييييت عمرررره والله_

----------


## nana2009

> _لحظظظظظه فدييييته المررررشح بيسييير 
> 
> فدييييت عمرررره والله_


الله حافظنه ياربي

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_شعووووووووووووووولتي 

خششششششششششششييييييمج_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_وييييييييييييين عيييييل فواااااالة التجمع

هاااااااا انا غبت عنكن وأختبصتن 

شوووووووووو هااااااااااااااا_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_وييييييين الخبييييص ويييين الهريييييس

ويييين الحلووووى وييييييين الفريييييييييييد

ويييييييييين البيييتي فوووووور وييييين الهاااااذاااااك

مااااادري شووو يسمووووونه هااااااااه_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أقوووووول أنا ظاااااهره

عشر دقااااايق ورااااده

تراااااني خاااااارج نطااااق التغطيييه

وعن ترمسن وياااايه شراااات المييينن هاااااا_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_هااااااااااااااا رديييييينا على هسوااااااالف

كأني أررررمس ربعي هاااااذيلااااااك

شوووو يسموووونهم هاااااا_

----------


## nana2009



----------


## nana2009

[SIZE="5"]لحظه ام المرشح اندوج هاي قبل ما تظهرين[/SI[http://www.a020a.com/vb/imgcache/27912.imgcache.jpg

----------


## nana2009



----------


## أم المُرشْح

_يميميميميميميميميميميميميميميميميميميميييييي

نااااااااناااااااتي شهيتيييني بها حسبي الله 

على سوااااالفج_

----------


## nana2009

وهذا الكرك توه مسواي

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_وااااااااابوووووووووووك واااااااااااااابووووووك

كرررررررررررررررررررك كرررررررررررررررررررررك_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

نااااااااانااااااااااتي

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_فييييي شيييي مب طبيييييعي

شووووو الساااااالفه واااااابوووويه_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خبيييييصييييه مستوووويه عندييي

في الاااابتووووب واااااابووووك

مماااااه موووووردوووود موووووردوووووم_

----------


## nana2009

احلى باقة ورد لعيونج

----------


## nana2009

> _فييييي شيييي مب طبيييييعي
> 
> شووووو الساااااالفه واااااابوووويه_


شو بلاج ما من شر !!

----------


## أم المُرشْح



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بااااااااااااااااااااك

طلعت ولا خبرتكن

----------


## nana2009

هلا مشاعل 

شو آخر اخبارج

----------


## Rosewater

مرحباا خواتي

----------


## nana2009

> مرحباا خواتي


مرحبتين الغاليه 
شخباركم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ام المرشح استعدي للمطر

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هلا روز اشحالج الغاليه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هلا مشاعل 
> 
> شو آخر اخبارج


هلا نانا والله لاجديد

----------


## Rosewater

> مرحبتين الغاليه 
> شخباركم


 تمام الحمدلله
وانتو شخباركم؟
ما طلعتو اليووم؟

----------


## nana2009

> تمام الحمدلله
> وانتو شخباركم؟
> ما طلعتو اليووم؟


اليوم ما طلعنا مخليه الطلعه حق باجر 
بنسير القريه انشالله باجر آخر يوم

----------


## Rosewater

> هلا روز اشحالج الغاليه


 الحمدلله بخير
شخبارك؟
وشو الجو في العين اليوم؟

----------


## Rosewater

> اليوم ما طلعنا مخليه الطلعه حق باجر 
> بنسير القريه انشالله باجر آخر يوم


 زين بتسوون 
وايد يمدحون القريه هالسنه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الحمدلله بخير
> شخبارك؟
> وشو الجو في العين اليوم؟


الحمدلله الغاليه

الجو كان مغبر...
والحين من قبل ساعه تقريبا بدا الغيم.....بس رطوبه وحر

----------


## Rosewater

> الحمدلله الغاليه
> 
> الجو كان مغبر...
> والحين من قبل ساعه تقريبا بدا الغيم.....بس رطوبه وحر


 حتى هلي اليوم يخبروني انه كان غبار واللحين مغيم
ان شاء الله يطيح مطر عندكم

----------


## nana2009

انشالله يطييح مطر والله اشتقناله

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

روز اهداء


وهذي حق نانا

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ان شاء الله نانا

----------


## nana2009

[مييرسي مشاعل وهاي حقج]

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بسالج نانا عيالج منهج امريكي ولا بريطاني

----------


## nana2009

> بسالج نانا عيالج منهج امريكي ولا بريطاني


منهج بريطاني 
واايد صعب

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

الله يعينهم البريطاني صعب

نحن امريكي واشوفه صعب عاليهال......وكتبهم كبار وااايد...

----------


## nana2009

> الله يعينهم البريطاني صعب
> 
> نحن امريكي واشوفه صعب عاليهال......وكتبهم كبار وااايد...


كتب الماث والساينس مجلدات كبار
وكل يوم واجب ماث وايد تمارين يعطونهم
غير الريدنج كل يوم صفحتين تقريبا

----------


## nana2009

مشاعل شو سار في سالفة البنك

----------


## nana2009

ويييييييييييين سرتو

----------


## nana2009

السموحه خواتي انا ظاهره احينه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشاعل شو سار في سالفة البنك



يختج ولاشي زايغه من السالفه عشان جيه سكرت عالموضوع

اخاف عقب يقولولي دبور زن على خراب عشه.....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ويييييييييييين سرتو


ويااا هالعفاريت........ يراكضون فالبيت اخافهم يتعورون...

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسساء الخير

----------


## nana2009

اللهم اجعلها امطار خير ورحمه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

اللهم آآآميـــــن ..


شحالج نانا ..؟

شو الجو؟

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

مبروك عليكم الرحمه

----------


## nana2009

> اللهم آآآميـــــن ..
> 
> 
> شحالج نانا ..؟
> 
> شو الجو؟


الحمد لله رب العالمين

الجو ولا اروع ... امطار غزيره والجو بارد ... والكل فرحان ومستانس

وانتو شخبار الجو .... اكيد غرقتوا

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> الحمد لله رب العالمين
> 
> الجو ولا اروع ... امطار غزيره والجو بارد ... والكل فرحان ومستانس
> 
> وانتو شخبار الجو .... اكيد غرقتوا



نفسكم . بس الي يخوف عندنآ هوى قوي .. ولا المطر مآ شآآء الله ..

برق ورعد .. :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> مبروك عليكم الرحمه


الله يبآرك فييج ..

----------


## nana2009

> مبروك عليكم الرحمه


هلا دبدوبه 

الله يجعلها امطار خير وبركه

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

فى خاطرى بوفروه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> فى خاطرى بوفروه


هههههههههههههه

نفس ختي .. توهآ تقول هــ الجو الرهييب يباله بوفروه ..

 :Smile:

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

نانا لابسه مخور خخخخخ

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> نانا لابسه مخور خخخخخ


هههه ..
لآ حليلهآ لابسه بجآمه ..
وقت انووم الحين  :Big Grin:

----------


## nana2009

> نانا لابسه مخور خخخخخ


في هالجو حد يلبس مخور الله يهديج 

ههههههه

----------


## nana2009

دبدوبه انا لابسه مثل اللي في الصوره 

خخخخخخخ

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

صدقج والله هههههه

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

ودلع بجامه بيضاء

----------


## nana2009



----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

يوم ترقدون كيف يكون شعركم مفتوح عقص ذيل حصان

----------


## Rosewater

هلووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

هلا رووووو.ز

----------


## nana2009

> يوم ترقدون كيف يكون شعركم مفتوح عقص ذيل حصان


لا يكون جمبوووووعه خخخخ

----------


## Rosewater

> هلا والله 
> 
> باركيلنا رووز امطار غزيره وبرق ورعد


 ما شاء الله 
الله يجعله رحمه

----------


## nana2009

> هلووووووووووووووووووووووووو


هلا والله 

باركيلنا رووز امطار غزيره وبرق ورعد

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

انا مفتوووووووح

----------


## Rosewater

مبرووك عليييكم الرحمه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

اسمـــووحه بســـير ارقــــد . . 

اشـــوفكن بآآجـــر .. 

وسلمن ع الحرمــــآت .. :Smile:

----------


## nana2009

> مبرووك عليييكم الرحمه


الله يبارك فييييج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ رووز .. 
شحآآلج .. وشحآآل عيآلج ..؟

ولهت علييج .. :Smile:

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

منو اليوم كانت فى اب تاون العصر

----------


## nana2009

> منو اليوم كانت فى اب تاون العصر


انا كنت في البيت العصر

----------


## nana2009

> اسمـــووحه بســـير ارقــــد . . 
> 
> اشـــوفكن بآآجـــر .. 
> 
> وسلمن ع الحرمــــآت ..


تصبحين على خير الغاليه 

والسلام يبلغ انشالله

----------


## Rosewater

> منو اليوم كانت فى اب تاون العصر


 انا كنت هناك (خخخ احلم اني في البلاد)

----------


## Rosewater

> هلآ رووز .. 
> شحآآلج .. وشحآآل عيآلج ..؟
> 
> ولهت علييج ..


 هلا دلع 
انا والله ولهت عليكم
كلكم مختفيين
ويوم ادخل محد في التجمع

----------


## دلع بو راشد

يالله بخليكم ..

فدآعه الله ..

 :Smile:

----------


## Rosewater

> يالله بخليكم ..
> 
> فدآعه الله ..


 في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## nana2009

> انا كنت هناك (خخخ احلم اني في البلاد)


انشالله تردون البلاد وسيرين ابو الاب تاون بعد

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

نانا يله انسدحى على الشبريه وغمضى عيونج وتلحفى زين

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

روز شو الكتاكيت

----------


## Rosewater

> انشالله تردون البلاد وسيرين ابو الاب تاون بعد


 آميييييييييين
والله وايد اماكن طلعت في البلاد ما سيرتلها لين اللحين

----------


## Rosewater

> روز شو الكتاكيت


 الحمدلله بخير 
وانتي شخبار كتاكيتك؟

----------


## nana2009

> آميييييييييين
> والله وايد اماكن طلعت في البلاد ما سيرتلها لين اللحين


لا تحملين هم 
بنحوطج يوم اتردين بالسلامه

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

الحمدالله روووز

----------


## Rosewater

> لا تحملين هم 
> بنحوطج يوم اتردين بالسلامه


 تسلمين والله
ما تقصريين

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

تحيدون راعى السبوسه

----------


## Rosewater

> تحيدون راعى السبوسه


 دوووم نذكره انا وريلي
انا اذكره يوقف برع المدرسه
وهو يحيده يحوص في الفريج مالهم

----------


## nana2009

> تحيدون راعى السبوسه


يوم نتراكض وراه في الفريج وعلى راسه شال كرتون السنبوسه

----------


## nana2009

بس قولوا الصراحه ما كانت لذييييييييذه سندويجات السمبوسه 

هههههههههه

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

والله كانت ايام مب الحين مانروم نخليهم بروحهم عند الباب

----------


## nana2009

من فتره شفته في فريج قوم ابويه 
وقلت حج اليهال عن تشترون منه 
ما يدرون امهم كانت تركض وراه قبل

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

حلوه والدقوس والبيض المفور والهمبا الخضر والحلط اللى فى ايده

----------


## Rosewater

> من فتره شفته في فريج قوم ابويه 
> وقلت حج اليهال عن تشترون منه 
> ما يدرون امهم كانت تركض وراه قبل


 هههههههههههههه

----------


## nana2009

> حلوه والدقوس والبيض المفور والهمبا الخضر والحلط اللى فى ايده


اللذه يايه من الحلط هو سر الخلطه 

هههههه

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

تحيدون راعى الفليت حتى هذا ما سلم منا

----------


## Rosewater

والله قبل كل شئ غير 
اللحين مول ماشئ اماان
مب حلو جي
كم بتحبسين الولد في البيت
الله المستعان

----------


## nana2009

صدق والله وين ايام قبل والحين 
كنا نلعب في السكيك وويا الاولاد 
ذكريات حلوه 
احينه عيالنا محرومين من هالشي

----------


## nana2009

> تحيدون راعى الفليت حتى هذا ما سلم منا


الله كنا ندوخ من الريحه

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

تحيدون ليلام مزعج ليلام ليلام

----------


## bent_dalma2007

ما في احد ما اخذ منة انا كنت ووووووووووووايد احب السمبوسة 
بس الحين ريلي مووووووول مايخليني اخذ يقول موب شي

----------


## nana2009

> ما في احد ما اخذ منة انا كنت ووووووووووووايد احب السمبوسة 
> بس الحين ريلي مووووووول مايخليني اخذ يقول موب شي


انا للحين اكل سمبوسه وعليها دقوس بعد
بس مب منه

----------


## nana2009

حطوا قناة سما دبي حاطين اغاني حلوة عن المطر

----------


## nana2009

السموحه خواتي 

وتصبحون على مطررررررررر

----------


## أم المُرشْح

:Ast Green:

----------


## أم المُرشْح



----------


## الطيف الغرامي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


صبااااااااااح الورد

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

...صباخ الخير ....والانوار...
وصوت الطير.....والامطار...>>>شاعره الاخت


صبحج الله بالخير ام المرشح

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

صباح الخير الطيف الغرامي

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

*مرحباا مشااعل* 


*شحاالج ؟*

*شخبااارج* 

*كيف الجوو عندكم ^_^*

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اجواء العين هذا الصباح

----------


## ام شواخي@

صباااااااااااااح الخير والامطاااااااااار 
مبرووووووووووك عليكم الرحمه
ام المرشح ومشاعل والطيف الغرامي اشحالكم ؟

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> اجواء العين هذا الصباح


 

 ماااااااااشاااااااااء الله انت من العين 


عيل ما يحتاي اتخبرج عن الجوو خخخخ 

بصراحه منطقتنا الجو فيهاا راد و سحب متفرقه 

يعني جوو مثالي لطلعت السيح ..

بس للاسف كل اهل البيت دوامات

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ماااااااااشاااااااااء الله انت من العين 
> 
> 
> عيل ما يحتاي اتخبرج عن الجوو خخخخ 
> 
> بصراحه منطقتنا الجو فيهاا راد و سحب متفرقه 
> 
> يعني جوو مثالي لطلعت السيح ..
> 
> بس للاسف كل اهل البيت دوامات


الحال من بعضه......ماشي طلعه اليوم :Frown:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صباااااااااااااح الخير والامطاااااااااار 
> مبرووووووووووك عليكم الرحمه
> ام المرشح ومشاعل والطيف الغرامي اشحالكم ؟



صباح النور......والله يبارك في حياتج


نحن بخير اشحالج يالقاطعه

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> صباااااااااااااح الخير والامطاااااااااار 
> مبرووووووووووك عليكم الرحمه
> ام المرشح ومشاعل والطيف الغرامي اشحالكم ؟


 
مبــاركـ عليكم امطار الخيــر
اللهم اجعلها امطار خير ورحمة

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ام المرشح اظهر وبان عليك الامان

نحن خوياتج مب السكن....
اندوج حتى قرصيني وشدي شعر طيف...
.تأكدي نحن مب سكن خخخخخخ

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> الحال من بعضه......ماشي طلعه اليوم


 
والله لو الشيبه موجود 

جاان ما لقيتيني الحينه ويااج خخخخخ 

بس يالله الحظ كذا اليوم عنده شفت

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> ام المرشح اظهر وبان عليك الامان
> 
> نحن خوياتج مب السكن....
> اندوج حتى قرصيني وشدي شعر طيف...
> .تأكدي نحن مب سكن خخخخخخ


 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

اخااف كله ينمجع في يدينهاا

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

ام المرشح 


يوووو ام المرشح 


ام المرشح 

حيااالج اقربي

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> اخااف كله ينمجع في يدينهاا



عااد هي بكيفها.....اذا انتي مضيجتبها بتمجعه كله

واذا راضيه عليج ماظني بس شوي ههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ام المرشح 
> 
> 
> يوووو ام المرشح 
> 
> 
> ام المرشح 
> 
> حيااالج اقربي


يعلني ماخلا منها 
تلقينها يالسه اتزهب الريوق.....
والفواله...
كريم فديتها

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> يعلني ماخلا منها 
> تلقينها يالسه اتزهب الريوق.....
> والفواله...
> كريم فديتها


 
ويمكن في الحوى 

تطالع السمااا خخخ

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ام شواخي وينج

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ام المرررررررررررررررررررشح كله منج
احترق الشاي تاخرتي علينا

ههههههههههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اخر واحد ....اللي تباه تاخذه ماشي غيره...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بروح اتحوط فالمنتدى وبردلكن
مامنكن فايده..

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> بروح اتحوط فالمنتدى وبردلكن
> مامنكن فايده..


 



صدقتي 

صج التجمع ممل

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> ام المرررررررررررررررررررشح كله منج
> احترق الشاي تاخرتي علينا
> 
> ههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

موجز الاخبار>>>>> رساله من القسم التجاري....
سيتم اغلاق المنتدى خلال هذا الاسبوع للصيانة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوات الكريمات

نود أن نحيطكم علما أنه سيتم ايقاف المنتدى خلال هذا الإسبوع لعمل صيانة دورية و ترقية للمنتدى إلى آخر اصدار إن شاء الله

لذا وجب التنويه

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

صباح الخير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صباح الخير


صباح النور..................دبدوبه اشحالج

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات_

----------


## فيتامين سي

صبحكن الله بالخير خويااتي

الحقن عليه ارويلاتي راحن منو بتسلفني ريولها هههههههه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_هووووووووووووووووووووووووود

هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود 

منووووووووووووووووو هنييييييييييييييييييييي

هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_تراااااني مب متفييييجه هااااااا

أنا بسيييير الدختررررر عند بنت أختي

فدييييتها حد هنيييييييييييييي ولااااا 

أجلب وييييهي_

----------


## فيتامين سي

انا هنيه يا ام المرشح

هالكبر وماتشوفيني هههههههه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أقوووووووووووولكن عاااااااااااد يلله يووووم

أيي أتم أررررمس بريحاااااتي تقووووول ميييينوووونه

ويوووم أظهر أتيمعتن هاااااااااه 

بثوووووور فييييكن تراااااني يلله_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خششششششششششششششششششششششششمج

خوييييييووووووووووووووووه فيتاااااميييييني 

إشحااااالج فديييتج وحشتيييني خخخخ_

----------


## فيتامين سي

هلا والله فيج الغاليه بخير ربي يسلمج ماغير رويلاتي تكسرن من الشغل ههههههههه


اشحالج انتي بالبركه عليكم الرحمه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

فيييييتاااااااميييييني ألحييييين

لاحظت إنا أنا وأنتي مسجلين في نفس اليووووم_

----------


## أم توتة

صباااااااااحو ..

----------


## أم المُرشْح

لااااااا لاااااا خخخخخ ظهر مب في نفس اليوووووم

أحلم أنااااااا

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_الله يباااااارج فييييج ومبااااارك علييييكم

ماااااشااااااءالله يتنا رشششه قوووويه 


فيتاااااميييييني_

----------


## فيتامين سي

انا *التسجيل:* 12 - 11 - 2007


وانتي 
*التسجيل:* 23 - 12 - 2009


هب في نفس اليوم ههههههههه

احلام سعيده شوو ساربه اليوم غرشة مشاواه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_الله يعطييييج الصحه والعاااافيه وأنا أختج 

أنزيييين لييييش ما تحطيلج بشكاااره

مب أحسنلج عن هتعب وانتي ماااشااااءالله

خلااااص عياااالج كبااااار ما عندج حد تخافين 

منه عليييها_

----------


## فيتامين سي

> صباااااااااحو ..


 
صبحج الله بنور وسرور الغاليه 

اشحالج الغاليه وشوو حال توته

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_فيتااااامييييني وييين بيتج في الشارجه

يمكن يكوون حذا بييت اخوووويه

خخخ وتطلعووون يراااان

عاااااد اسأليييني وييين بيييت اخووووج

مااااااااادري ......!!!!!_

----------


## فيتامين سي

> _الله يعطييييج الصحه والعاااافيه وأنا أختج_ 
> 
> _أنزيييين لييييش ما تحطيلج بشكااااه_
> 
> _مب أحسنلج عن هتعب وانتي ماااشااااءالله_
> 
> _خلااااص عياااالج كبااااار ما عندج حد تخافين_ 
> 
> _منه عليييها_


 
هب سالفة الخوف عليها لا والله
انا كرهت وصاختهن بس خلاص تعبت باجر بسير ادور وحده خلاص رفعت الرايه ههههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

صباح الخير بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

اشحالكن.....

ام المرشح دلتنا احترقت بسبتج ....كل شوي احررررررررره لج....



فيتامين صباح الخير.....وسلامت رويلاتج ......

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحييييم 

على منوووو تصبحيييين فيتااااميييني

أنا ما شفت حد ولااااا السكن هاااااا_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_فيتااااااااامييييييييني خخخخخ_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هلا ام توته اشحالج

وشحال توته قوليلها سباح خير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هب سالفة الخوف عليها لا والله
> انا كرهت وصاختهن بس خلاص تعبت باجر بسير ادور وحده خلاص رفعت الرايه ههههههه


هييييييييييييييييييه والله فرحت جنج بتيبينها لي
والله اني ...ابالج الراحه
يبيها......واشرطي عليها ...وهازبيها ....ورصيها...المهم يبيها....

----------


## فيتامين سي

> _فيتااااامييييني وييين بيتج في الشارجه_
> 
> _يمكن يكوون حذا بييت اخوووويه_
> 
> _خخخ وتطلعووون يراااان_
> 
> _عاااااد اسأليييني وييين بيييت اخووووج_
> 
> _مااااااااادري ......!!!!!_



ههههههههههههههه

عااد سالي حد غيري منو يرانهم ههههه

والله ماعرف حد غير يارتي وحده بس لاني ساكنه من 3 سنين ولا اختلطت معاهم 

يراني الاولانيين تركتهم كنت ساعنه في ام القيوين 

وجان زين اخوج يارنا بزور حرمته بقولج ع الخاص من وين نحن ههههههههه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خويووووووو عااااااد ساااااامحيييني بظهر

بسييير الدختر شوووويه عند بنت أختي فديتها

تراها حامل في الشهر السابع وقابظنها الطلق

وهم يحاولون يخوزون الويع عنها لأن الياهل 

وايد صغير وهي بعد ضعيفه واااايد وصغيرونه

عمرها 16 سنه ومتبهدله الله يعيييينها ياربي

وياخذ بأيديها وييسر أمووورها وينششها بالسلاااااامه_

----------


## فيتامين سي

> صباح الخير بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> اشحالكن.....
> 
> ام المرشح دلتنا احترقت بسبتج ....كل شوي احررررررررره لج....
> 
> 
> 
> فيتامين صباح الخير.....وسلامت رويلاتج ......



مرحبتين الغاليه ربي يسلمج ويعافيج والله هلكت من التنظيف من الساعه 3 ناشه انظف لين الحين ولاخلصت 

اشحالج انتي يالغااليه وشوو حال الصغااريه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_شعوووووووووووووووووووولتي 

خششششششششششششششششششششششمج

فدييييتج يااااايه في وقتي الضاااااايع_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ام المرررررررررررررررررررشح كله منج
> احترق الشاي تاخرتي علينا
> 
> ههههههههههههه


ام المرشح لاتطنشين الموضوع وتسوين عمرج مب شايفتني

ابا دله يديده رووت بونت ماتبرد المانيه اصليه مب تيبيلي مال اسواق الامارات قوم بعشرين

----------


## فيتامين سي

> هييييييييييييييييييه والله فرحت جنج بتيبينها لي
> والله اني ...ابالج الراحه
> يبيها......واشرطي عليها ...وهازبيها ....ورصيها...المهم يبيها....


 
فديتج والله عساج تفرحين في عرس عيالج 

اكيد بسير وبشرط عليها بيتنا عود اخافها اتيي ولا اطيع تشتغل

بس هب عارفه شوو اخذ من الخدم

بجرب سيلانيه شوو رايج

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_شعووووووتلتي شووووو أسويييبكن

أنتن بعد يووووم ادششش أتم رويحاااااتي

شراااات السكن ويوووم أظهر رديييتن

تهذربن ما دري ويا منووووو_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _شعووووووتلتي شووووو أسويييبكن
> 
> أنتن بعد يووووم ادششش أتم رويحاااااتي
> 
> شراااات السكن ويوووم أظهر رديييتن
> 
> تهذربن ما دري ويا منووووو_


انا دشيت وياج الصبح حطيتي الادعيه وظهرتي...انا كنت اقرا الدعاء قلت امين مالقيتج

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبتين الغاليه ربي يسلمج ويعافيج والله هلكت من التنظيف من الساعه 3 ناشه انظف لين الحين ولاخلصت 
> 
> اشحالج انتي يالغااليه وشوو حال الصغااريه


بخير ربي يعافيج بخير


هاتيها وخليها للتنظيف ..بس....على الاقل بتطبخين وهي تغسل المواعين...والملابس والكوي.....

----------


## أم توتة

> هلا ام توته اشحالج
> 
> وشحال توته قوليلها سباح خير


بخير ربي يعااافيج ويسلمج ..بعدها راااقدة توتة ..

 :Smile:  


شخبار الصغارية وينهم ؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> فديتج والله عساج تفرحين في عرس عيالج 
> 
> اكيد بسير وبشرط عليها بيتنا عود اخافها اتيي ولا اطيع تشتغل
> 
> بس هب عارفه شوو اخذ من الخدم
> 
> بجرب سيلانيه شوو رايج


ماكد جربتهن بس يقولون السيلانيات مال كراااااااااااااف

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أن مت من الضحج يووووم شفت

هدله حسبي الله على سوااااالفج

شعووووولتي فيتااااامييييني

سلفييييني بيزاااات هذه خويتج

شعووووله تبا دله ولاااا أقوووولج 

ما يحتاي انتي خذيييلها أنزيييين_

----------


## فيتامين سي

> _خويووووووو عااااااد ساااااامحيييني بظهر_
> 
> _بسييير الدختر شوووويه عند بنت أختي فديتها_
> 
> _تراها حامل في الشهر السابع وقابظنها الطلق_
> 
> _وهم يحاولون يخوزون الويع عنها لأن الياهل_ 
> 
> _وايد صغير وهي بعد ضعيفه واااايد وصغيرونه_
> ...



يالله فديت روحها صغيره ربي يرفع عنها التهب ويخلي لها ضناها

ماتشوف شر والله

والله يقومها بسلامه 

في حفظ الله الغاليه وطريج السلامه ديري بالج عن السرعه الزايده

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أووووووووووووووووه ثرررررا

صدق حد عندنا خويووووووه

أم توووووووووووته 

خششششششششششششششششششمج الغاااليه_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_عااااااد خوياااااااااااتي ساااااامحني بظهر عنكن

وبردلكن الظهر إن شاااااء الله

أنطروووووووووووونا_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أقوووولكن والله لاااابتووووبي شي

فيييه تراااااه ما يظهر الاسامي كلها

وبعض الحوارات يااااكلها يوووعااان جنه_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> بخير ربي يعااافيج ويسلمج ..بعدها راااقدة توتة ..
> 
>  
> 
> 
> شخبار الصغارية وينهم ؟


الكبار فالسكول
ووحده عندي تطالع عاصي
وتوتتنا(لولو) بعدها مكبره المخده ...رااقده ههههه

----------


## أم توتة

> صبحج الله بنور وسرور الغاليه 
> 
> اشحالج الغاليه وشوو حال توته


بخير ربي يعافيج ..

سلامات ماتشوفين شر ..الغالية ..

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _أقوووولكن والله لاااابتووووبي شي
> 
> فيييه تراااااه ما يظهر الاسامي كلها
> 
> وبعض الحوارات يااااكلها يوووعااان جنه_


ترااااانا يبنالج واحد يديد..................


انا هنيه تشوفيني

----------


## أم المُرشْح



----------


## أم توتة

> _أووووووووووووووووه ثرررررا
> 
> صدق حد عندنا خويووووووه
> 
> أم توووووووووووته 
> 
> خششششششششششششششششششمج الغاااليه_


خلاااااص زعلتيني ..عاد صبحت عليكم ..

مارديتي . . مسوية نفسج ما تشوفين .. 

ماتبين تشربيني شاي قولي من البداية ^^

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

شووووووووو رااااااااااايكن_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _خويووووووو عااااااد ساااااامحيييني بظهر
> 
> بسييير الدختر شوووويه عند بنت أختي فديتها
> 
> تراها حامل في الشهر السابع وقابظنها الطلق
> 
> وهم يحاولون يخوزون الويع عنها لأن الياهل 
> 
> وايد صغير وهي بعد ضعيفه واااايد وصغيرونه
> ...


الله يثبت حملها...ويسهل عليها يارب....والله لايضيع تعبها ان شاء الله

سلامتها وماتشوف شر.....سلمي عليها

----------


## فيتامين سي

> بخير ربي يعافيج بخير
> 
> 
> هاتيها وخليها للتنظيف ..بس....على الاقل بتطبخين وهي تغسل المواعين...والملابس والكوي.....


 
عسااه مديم ياارب

هييه صدقتي مال كراف حرمة حميي يايبتنها تشتغل شغل اليهد تطبخ وتنظف وحرمة حميي ماتنشد عن شي مول 


انا لو شوو مايمسن لي الخدامات الاكل روحي اجهز وطبخ هن عليهن التنظيف والكوي بس حتى حجرتي ماخليهن يدخلنها 
بجرب وان شااء الله اتوفج فيها

----------


## أم المُرشْح



----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## أم المُرشْح

_آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب العااااالمييييييين

جزيييييتوا خييييير إن شااااء الله_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ام توته وفيتامين شو الجو عندكم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مع السلامه...ام المرشح 
وطمنينا عليها

----------


## فيتامين سي

> بخير ربي يعافيج ..
> 
> سلامات ماتشوفين شر ..الغالية ..

----------


## فيتامين سي

> ام توته وفيتامين شو الجو عندكم


 
الجو مغيم وان شااء الله خير

وانتو شوو جوكم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الجو مغيم وان شااء الله خير
> 
> وانتو شوو جوكم


مغيم بس الشمس تظهر شوي ويرد يغيم
بس رطوووبه وحر
الحمدلله على نعمة المطر

----------


## !baby_face!

{ صبـِآحـِ، / مسُـِآء الخيُـِر ,,~

هلاآآ وغـُلاآآ فديتكن

شـُحـِآلكن ,, يآ عسـآكم بخيُـِر وعـآآفيُـِة ,,~

:
:

فديتُـكن بغيتكن في حُـآآيـِه
حـُآآبة أعـِرف شـٍلون أقدر أحفظ الخضرآ لأطول وقت ممكن مثل ( البقدونـُس , الخـِس , الكزبـره ) وغُـِيره ..~
لانه اللي عنُـِدي بالثـلاجًـة يخترب من ثـِآني يٌـوم >_<
والله جُـد أنقهًـِر خخخ

:
:

فإللي عنُـِدهـٍآ خبُـره
لاتبخًـلي علي
^_^

:
:

..~

----------


## !baby_face!

{ بُـآآك ,,~

وهيُـه صـٌح تذكــرت ,,~

مبُـِروووك عليُـِكن الرحمـِـِة ^_^ ,,~

:
:

..~

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> { صبـِآحـِ، / مسُـِآء الخيُـِر ,,~
> 
> هلاآآ وغـُلاآآ فديتكن
> 
> شـُحـِآلكن ,, يآ عسـآكم بخيُـِر وعـآآفيُـِة ,,~
> 
> :
> :
> 
> ...


هلا الغاليه............

انا عني اشوف اذا لفيتيها فالنايلون الشفاف....لفيها زين يعني مايدشها الهوى
اتم وااايد...من ايام كان عندي بقدونس ملفوف بالنايلون.....كمل اسبوع فرررش وكانه اليوم اشتريته

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> { بُـآآك ,,~
> 
> وهيُـه صـٌح تذكــرت ,,~
> 
> مبُـِروووك عليُـِكن الرحمـِـِة ^_^ ,,~
> 
> :
> :
> 
> ..~


مبروك عليكم وعلينا...........

----------


## فيتامين سي

> { صبـِآحـِ، / مسُـِآء الخيُـِر ,,~
> 
> هلاآآ وغـُلاآآ فديتكن
> 
> شـُحـِآلكن ,, يآ عسـآكم بخيُـِر وعـآآفيُـِة ,,~
> 
> :
> :
> 
> ...


صبحج الله بنور وسرور 

اشحالج الغاليه عساج بخير ؟

شوفي الغاليه انا طريقتي اللي اسويها ويتم فوق الاسبوعين ولايخترب يوم بتييبينه من السوق نظفيه من الرمل والورق اللي خربان وجيسيه في اكياس نايلون بس لاتغسلينه لانه الماي بيخربه نظفيه بدون غسيل المهم حطيه في اكياس نايلون وحطيه في السده مال الثلاجه اللي تحطين فيه الفواكه خلي واحده خاصه للبقدونس والكزيره وغيره المهم لاتخلطين معاهم شي وكل مره خذي منهم ورجعيه مكانه مابيخترب وشوفي ورديلي خبر

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وينكم

----------


## فيتامين سي

خوياتي اسمحلي بسير بكمل شغلي وبسوي الغدى

اشوفكن ع خير الغاليات 

مع السلامه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

...ام محمد شو غداج اليوووووم...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> خوياتي اسمحلي بسير بكمل شغلي وبسوي الغدى
> 
> اشوفكن ع خير الغاليات 
> 
> مع السلامه


الله وياج الغاليه.....نتلاقى على خير

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

مرحبا هوووووووووووود بالطيبين علومكم 
مبروك عليكم الرحمة

----------


## !baby_face!

> هلا الغاليه............
> 
> انا عني اشوف اذا لفيتيها فالنايلون الشفاف....لفيها زين يعني مايدشها الهوى
> اتم وااايد...من ايام كان عندي بقدونس ملفوف بالنايلون.....كمل اسبوع فرررش وكانه اليوم اشتريته





> صبحج الله بنور وسرور 
> 
> اشحالج الغاليه عساج بخير ؟
> 
> شوفي الغاليه انا طريقتي اللي اسويها ويتم فوق الاسبوعين ولايخترب يوم بتييبينه من السوق نظفيه من الرمل والورق اللي خربان وجيسيه في اكياس نايلون بس لاتغسلينه لانه الماي بيخربه نظفيه بدون غسيل المهم حطيه في اكياس نايلون وحطيه في السده مال الثلاجه اللي تحطين فيه الفواكه خلي واحده خاصه للبقدونس والكزيره وغيره المهم لاتخلطين معاهم شي وكل مره خذي منهم ورجعيه مكانه مابيخترب وشوفي ورديلي خبر


[ بُـآك ,,~

الغُآليُـآآت ,,~

مشُـآعـِل / فيتـآمين سي ,,~

مشـِكورآت حيـــل ع المسـآعده الطيبه

وإن شـآء الله رآح أطبق اللي قـِلتوهـ عنُـٍي 

ع الاقــل أرتـِآح شوي من روحة الجمعيـِه كل يـومين خخخ

أحس النُـآس اللي هنُـآك حفظووني من كثــِر مـآ أطب صوب الخضـِرآآ لووول 

^^ ,,

----------


## !baby_face!

[ هـُلا آآ غــًآآيـِه 

شـِكلج أون لايُـن ومتملله شٌـرآتي

حيُـآج تعُـآلي خليِـني أهذرب معُـآج شوي ..<< ولا كآنهـآ قاعده بالكلاس خخ ,,~

----------


## nana2009

صبحكم الله بالخير ... صباحكم اليوم غيير

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

شو احوالكم عقب المطر

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبا هوووووووووووود بالطيبين علومكم 
> مبروك عليكم الرحمة


هلا الغلا

علينا وعليج....................

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ مشآعل .. 

مرحبتيين ..

شحآلج ..؟ وشحآآل عيآلج ...؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صبحكم الله بالخير ... صباحكم اليوم غيير



صباح مسا الخير يانانا.....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هلآ مشآعل .. 
> 
> مرحبتيين ..
> 
> شحآلج ..؟ وشحآآل عيآلج ...؟


هلا بالدلع
بخير ربي يعافيج
انتو اشحالكم...

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> هلا بالدلع
> بخير ربي يعافيج
> انتو اشحالكم...


اهليين ..

تستآهلين العآفيه ..

بخير وسهآله ..

بشري شو الجوو..؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

دلع شو المطر عندكم؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

حاليا ماشي الغيم راح والشمس ظهرت وحر ورطوبه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## دلع بو راشد

> دلع شو المطر عندكم؟


نفسكم ..

غير يتوقعوون الامطآر لين يوم اثلآثآ .. ان شااء الله .. 

 :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

دلع طريج الذيد امس

----------


## دلع بو راشد

وانا اقول هآي بقعتنآ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> وانا اقول هآي بقعتنآ


 تراه الدم يحن >>>>مايخصه  :Smile: 

ان شاء الله ...بعدنا ماشبعنا انتوا ماشاء الله وايد ياا صوبكم نحن ...ماطول بس فليل بس البروووق اتلامع

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

دلع بنزل تحت اتريا باص بنتي وبرد....

----------


## أم زيزو

السلام عليكن ...كيف حالكم ؟؟؟؟مبروووووووووووووووووك عليكم الامطار ...

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> السلام عليكن ...كيف حالكم ؟؟؟؟مبروووووووووووووووووك عليكم الامطار ...



هلآ عليكم اسلآم ..

بخير وسهآله.. انتي شحآلج ..؟

الله يباارك فيييج .. 

وينج مآلج شووف ..؟ شو شي امطآر في دبي ..؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

انااا يييت :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> السلام عليكن ...كيف حالكم ؟؟؟؟مبروووووووووووووووووك عليكم الامطار ...


مرحبا ام زيزو عاااش من شافج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

اقربي 

مشاعل  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وين الفوااااله.. :Smile:

----------


## nana2009

هلا خواتي شخباركم

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلا نانا 

بخير شحالج انتي .؟

عااد سمحيلي بطلع 

ريلي والعيال بييون 

يالله اشوفكم ع خير

----------


## nana2009

ساروا عيالكم اليوم المدرسه

----------


## nana2009

> هلا نانا 
> 
> بخير شحالج انتي .؟
> 
> عااد سمحيلي بطلع 
> 
> ريلي والعيال بييون 
> 
> يالله اشوفكم ع خير


مسموحه الغاليه 

ونتلاقى على خير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ساروا عيالكم اليوم المدرسه



هلا نانا


هيه ساروا......ولاهم يبونها من الله...
البارحه يوم البروق ابوهم يقولهم اذا باجر وااايد مطر بعطيكم اجااازه

الصبح ولدي من وعيته يركض للبلكونه......يقولي انتي قالتي اليوم بيطيح مطر ماشي... :Frown: 

حاط في باله الاجازه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مرررررررررررراحب الغالية مشاعل
NANA2009 و دلع ابو راشد
منو من ابوظبي

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرررررررررررراحب الغالية مشاعل
> NANA2009 و دلع ابو راشد
> منو من ابوظبي


مرحبااا بنت دلما


ولا وحده

----------


## nana2009

> هلا نانا
> 
> 
> هيه ساروا......ولاهم يبونها من الله...
> البارحه يوم البروق ابوهم يقولهم اذا باجر وااايد مطر بعطيكم اجااازه
> 
> الصبح ولدي من وعيته يركض للبلكونه......يقولي انتي قالتي اليوم بيطيح مطر ماشي...
> 
> حاط في باله الاجازه


ههههههه فديتهم والله 
يوم الكبار يبون الاجازه وين عيل الصغار 
اليوم الصبح الساعه 6 ياني مسج من المدرسه انه ما شي دوام
ونشيت وسرت دوامي ظاهره من الساعه 7 تخيلي وصلت الساعه 9 الاربع روحي طلعت .....

----------


## Rosewater

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## nana2009

> مرحبااااااااااااااااااا


مرحبتين رووز 
اشحالج 
شو موعنج هالحزه ... ماعدكم ويك اند ؟؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ههههههه فديتهم والله 
> يوم الكبار يبون الاجازه وين عيل الصغار 
> اليوم الصبح الساعه 6 ياني مسج من المدرسه انه ما شي دوام
> ونشيت وسرت دوامي ظاهره من الساعه 7 تخيلي وصلت الساعه 9 الاربع روحي طلعت .....



ياحظهم اكيد استانسوا

----------


## Rosewater

> مرحبتين رووز 
> اشحالج 
> شو موعنج هالحزه ... ماعدكم ويك اند ؟؟


 الحمدلله بخير
وخلاص تعودنا على النشه الصبح حتى في الويكند

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبااااااااااااااااااا


هلا والله بروز...............

----------


## Rosewater

> هلا والله بروز...............


 هلا مشاعل 
شخبارك وشخبار اليهال؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

نانا بتروحين القريه اليوم....ولا سكروها عقب حادث امس.....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هلا مشاعل 
> شخبارك وشخبار اليهال؟



الحمدلله بخير.............انتو اشحالكم؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

صدقها ام المرشح
يوم تقول مب كل الردود تطلع......

اسوي ريفرش للصفحه.....بس  :Frown:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

ابوظبي مانزل مطر ولا قطرة ان شالله اليوم ينزل

----------


## Rosewater

> الحمدلله بخير.............انتو اشحالكم؟


 نحنا الحمدلله بخير
عيالي شوي مرضى 
تعرفين زكام وكحه
ان شاء الله يكونون بخير عشان باجر يداوموون

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ابوظبي مانزل مطر ولا قطرة ان شالله اليوم ينزل


صدق......
عيل امس يقولون عاصفة برديه ومادري شووو
شارع المرور وخلف المستشفى العسكري....


بس صوب الشهامه ياهم مطر ريلي مداوم الصبح يقولي الارض شاربه عدل

----------


## bent_dalma2007

والله ما احد من ابوظبي 
المهم الكل خيلر وبركة

----------


## Rosewater

بنت دلما شخباارك؟

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> نحنا الحمدلله بخير
> عيالي شوي مرضى 
> تعرفين زكام وكحه
> ان شاء الله يكونون بخير عشان باجر يداوموون


سلامتهم ومايشوفون شر

صراحه ماتنلامون.....نحن شوي يهفنا البراد عيالنا طاحوا مرضا....,وين انتوا برد وثلج...

يقومون بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## Rosewater

> _رووووووووووووووزوووووووووووو_
> 
> _خليييييلي مكاااااان ماااااخذه المكاااان كله_
> 
> _يلله عاااااااد_


 هلا والله 
مكانك موجود لا تحاتين

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_رووووووووووووووزوووووووووووو

خليييييلي مكاااااان ماااااخذه المكاااان كله

يلله عاااااااد_

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشااااااااااااعل اللللللللللللللللللللف سلامة علي الصغارية 
الزجام بعد لاتقولين ان ولدي في الصف ال9 بس مساكين والله دوم يقولي بشلع هلخشم ههههههههههههه
الله يشفي الجميع

----------


## Rosewater

> سلامتهم ومايشوفون شر
> 
> صراحه ماتنلامون.....نحن شوي يهفنا البراد عيالنا طاحوا مرضا....,وين انتوا برد وثلج...
> 
> يقومون بالسلامه ان شاء الله


 الشر ماييك

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> بنت دلما شخباارك؟


الله يسلامج
شو اخبارج ومع المطر

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_ززززززززززززززززحمه زززززززززحمه

فجووووا الدراااااايش حرررررر_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_


طرينا القط يانا ينط

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اشبلاه المنتدى شاااااارب حلول

----------


## Rosewater

ليش جي الردووود شي يطلع وشي لاااااااااااا

----------


## Rosewater

مب من شي بيسووون صيااانه
صددق انه شاارب حلووول

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ام المرشح شخبارها بنيتكم.......ان شاء الله اشوا

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_اللهم لك الحمد والشكر أحسن بس

يوم يخوز مفعول الدوا يرد عليها الوييييع

وربج كريييم ان شاااااء الله شعوووووولتي_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_هاااااااااااااااااااااااا صدقتوووووووووووووني

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يووووم أقوووووووولكن عندكن سكن_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مب من شي بيسووون صيااانه
> صددق انه شاارب حلووول


ترااا الحين الميكانيكي يالس ايرب في تجمعنا.....يقول اونه حد خااااش غرشت مهياااوه فالمكيف

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

يا الغاليات منووووووووو راحت مهرجان ملتقي العائلة

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أنااااااااااااااا سرررررررررررت

السنه لي طااااااافت خويووووووه_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _هاااااااااااااااااااااااا صدقتوووووووووووووني
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> يووووم أقوووووووولكن عندكن سكن_


شكله سكني بريطااااني

من دشت روز دش وياها
روز اقري المعوذات وتفلي علا لاب توبج

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_منووووووووووه لي أتجرأ ورمسسس 

عن غرشتي يظهرررلي برررع شوووويه_

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> ترااا الحين الميكانيكي يالس ايرب في تجمعنا.....يقول اونه حد خااااش غرشت مهياااوه فالمكيف
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه


مهيااااااااااااااوة ولا مالح هههههههههههههه
والله اليهال حشرة اسمحولي عوش تسسسسسسسسسسسيح علي قولت بنتي عذوبة

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _منووووووووووه لي أتجرأ ورمسسس 
> 
> عن غرشتي يظهرررلي برررع شوووويه_



هذي بنت دلما....بس السكن حطوا نكي انا 

هههههههههههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مهيااااااااااااااوة ولا مالح هههههههههههههه
> والله اليهال حشرة اسمحولي عوش تسسسسسسسسسسسيح علي قولت بنتي عذوبة


فديتها................عيل تلاحقيها لاتسسسسسسسيح كلها

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_لااااااااا لاااااا هذاااااا لااااا يطااااااق

أظهرووووا برررع شووووويه

لأني نوييييت أثووووور في التجمع_

----------


## Rosewater

ام المرشح شو بلاها بنتك؟
خير ان شاء الله

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ام المرشح شو بلاها بنتك؟
> خير ان شاء الله


يمكن ام المرشح راحت تغدي السكن

انا بجاوبج......هذي الله يسلمج بنت اختها على ويه ربى يعني فيها الطلق....وهي فالسابع

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> هذي بنت دلما....بس السكن حطوا نكي انا 
> 
> هههههههههههههه


الحين عرفت ان المنتدي في شي

----------


## أم المُرشْح

فدييييتج رووووزي مب بنتي فديتها

هذه بنت أختي صغيره عمرها 16 سنه

وحاااامل بشهرها السابع وياها الطلق

أحين مرجدينها في الدختر عشان يحطوله

مخدر للويع لان الياهل واااايد صغييير

وهي بعد ضعيفوووونه واااايد وحطوله والله كيييس

دم

----------


## Rosewater

> يمكن ام المرشح راحت تغدي السكن
> 
> انا بجاوبج......هذي الله يسلمج بنت اختها على ويه ربى يعني فيها الطلق....وهي فالسابع


 يحليلها 
الله يهون عليها 
وشو حالها اللحين؟

----------


## bent_dalma2007

السمووووووحة ولدي رجع يقول يوعان هذا بيني وبينكم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _لااااااااا لاااااا هذاااااا لااااا يطااااااق
> 
> أظهرووووا برررع شووووويه
> 
> لأني نوييييت أثووووور في التجمع_


يالله بنات انبطحوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Rosewater

> فدييييتج رووووزي مب بنتي فديتها
> 
> هذه بنت أختي صغيره عمرها 16 سنه
> 
> وحاااامل بشهرها السابع وياها الطلق
> 
> أحين مرجدينها في الدختر عشان يحطوله
> 
> مخدر للويع لان الياهل واااايد صغييير
> ...


مسكيينه الله يقومها بالسلامه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_واااااااااااااابووووووووووك 

مماااااه موووووردوووووم مووووووووردووووووم_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خبلبناااااا هلمنتدى لااااا حوووول ولااااا قوووه_

----------


## Rosewater

ما طلعتو جدا البر مادام الجوو حلوو

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_وشااااقني لحن الحمااااام

لي على الأغصااان شااااجي_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

أكييييييييييد تضاااااربن ويا الابتووووب 

هااااااا بس الله يخليييكن شووووي شوووي

وعن تمطن شعووووركن بروووحكن

ياااالله بدييينه ومعلجييين شعرتييين شعرتييين

هااااااااا_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> فدييييتج رووووزي مب بنتي فديتها
> 
> هذه بنت أختي صغيره عمرها 16 سنه
> 
> وحاااامل بشهرها السابع وياها الطلق
> 
> أحين مرجدينها في الدختر عشان يحطوله
> 
> مخدر للويع لان الياهل واااايد صغييير
> ...



تدرين من اسبوعين تقريبا حرمة ولد اختي نزل الماي وهي فالثامن رقدوها 3 ايام وعقب سولها طلق صناعي
ويابت بنوته صغيرووونه وقاصر...بس ماحطوها فالحضانه عطوها اياها
انا بصراحه خفت حتى اشلها كبر الكف....
والحمدلله ...بخير

----------


## Rosewater

> تدرين من اسبوعين تقريبا حرمة ولد اختي نزل الماي وهي فالثامن رقدوها 3 ايام وعقب سولها طلق صناعي
> ويابت بنوته صغيرووونه وقاصر...بس ماحطوها فالحضانه عطوها اياها
> انا بصراحه خفت حتى اشلها كبر الكف....
> والحمدلله ...بخير


 الحمدلله على سلامتها
بس شو سبب الولاده المبكره؟؟؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ما طلعتو جدا البر مادام الجوو حلوو


 :Frown:  انا بعلي فالدوام....ويرد جريب المغرب مايمدينا.....والمطر طاااح فليل

بس ان شاء الله موعودين وان صدقت التوقعات يوم الثلاثاء بامطار...غزيره جدا....
وان شاء الله فالويكاند الياي نطلع

----------


## Rosewater

> _خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_
> 
> _أكييييييييييد تضاااااربن ويا الابتووووب_ 
> 
> _هااااااا بس الله يخليييكن شووووي شوووي_
> 
> _وعن تمطن شعووووركن بروووحكن_
> 
> _ياااالله بدييينه ومعلجييين شعرتييين شعرتييين_
> ...


لاااااااااااااا كله ولا شعري
روحي من كم شهر باديه اهتم فيه...
بس صدق المنتدى يلعوز الله يعين

----------


## Rosewater

> انا بعلي فالدوام....ويرد جريب المغرب مايمدينا.....والمطر طاااح فليل
> 
> بس ان شاء الله موعودين وان صدقت التوقعات يوم الثلاثاء بامطار...غزيره جدا....
> وان شاء الله فالويكاند الياي نطلع


 ان شاء الله تسيروون وتستانسوون
بس صدق اجووواء المطر مال طلعه للبر

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الحمدلله على سلامتها
> بس شو سبب الولاده المبكره؟؟؟


الله يسلمج......عشان الماي اللي نزل....حاولوا يوقفونه...مافي حل
ولدوها...غصب....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هااااااااااااااااا ام المرشح كم شعره باقي لج...

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_تستااااهلووون سلاااامتها شعوووولتي

وهم تدرين زايغين على الياهل لأنه وزنه 

نااااقص وااااايد عشاااان جذيييه يبونها تكمل

الثامن يعني بتيلس عنده شهر والله يعييينها_

----------


## Rosewater

> الله يسلمج......عشان الماي اللي نزل....حاولوا يوقفونه...مافي حل
> ولدوها...غصب....


 يحلييلها 
يمكن ما ريحت في هالشهر فنزل الماي..
على العموم الحمدلله على سلامتها هي والنونو

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _تستااااهلووون سلاااامتها شعوووولتي
> 
> وهم تدرين زايغين على الياهل لأنه وزنه 
> 
> نااااقص وااااايد عشاااان جذيييه يبونها تكمل
> 
> الثامن يعني بتيلس عنده شهر والله يعييينها_


الله يحفظلها ضناها ان شاء الله
ويقومها بالسلامه...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> يحلييلها 
> يمكن ما ريحت في هالشهر فنزل الماي..
> على العموم الحمدلله على سلامتها هي والنونو


الله يسلم من الشر

----------


## Rosewater

يلا السمووحه منكن 
بسير اعلم ولدي عربي ودين
نتلاقى على خير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

خواااتي اترخص منكن بروح اترياااا باص ولدي.....

وبغديهم.....
واذا لقيت فرصه بدش عقب...
فمان الله ومع السلامه.

----------


## bent_dalma2007

الله وياج الغالية هني بس شوووووووووووو غداكم

----------


## bent_dalma2007

سلام اتخبركم بنتي توة راجعة من المدرسة وتقول باجر عندهم يوم المعلم
وبنتي ماشالله شاطرة وطلعة الثانية المهم ابي فكرة لهداية للمدرسات 
انا فكرتي قلت لبنتي روضة بنسوي بقة من الورد بس اي نوع مادري
عطووووني راااااااااااااااااااايكم
ظرووووري

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> سلام اتخبركم بنتي توة راجعة من المدرسة وتقول باجر عندهم يوم المعلم
> وبنتي ماشالله شاطرة وطلعة الثانية المهم ابي فكرة لهداية للمدرسات 
> انا فكرتي قلت لبنتي روضة بنسوي بقة من الورد بس اي نوع مادري
> عطووووني راااااااااااااااااااايكم
> ظرووووري


شوفي انا اقترح تاخذيلهن عطور وتسوين مثل شهادة تقدير وشكر للمدرسات وعلبة شوكولا صغيره..مثل مال التوزيعات...
وتحطين حق كل وحده في كيس حلووو ومرتب..ومزين بشرايط وورود...


بس مادري اذا عندج وقت....

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

مساء الخير

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

وينكم

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

بليز بنات لما ياذن خبروني

----------


## بنت التوحيد

الغاليات اباكم تساعدوني نحن عندنا عرس وايد محتاره في المكياج فشفت صور حق نادين 
منو مجربه عندها او عند حور ياليت تفيدوني

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> الغاليات اباكم تساعدوني نحن عندنا عرس وايد محتاره في المكياج فشفت صور حق نادين 
> منو مجربه عندها او عند حور ياليت تفيدوني


 
 الغاليه انتي من وين ؟؟

----------


## بنت التوحيد

> الغاليه انتي من وين ؟؟


من عجمان

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

مرحبا

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

نانا روز ام المرشح فيتامين دلع الطيف الغرامى بنت دلما بنت التوحيد مرحبا

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

شعوله وينج

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

> من عجمان


 
 اسفه ما اقدر افيدج في عيماان ما ادل

----------


## الأمينه

انا يت شخباركم بنات

----------


## الأمينه

وينكم

----------


## بنت التوحيد

مرحبا اختي امينه وياج

----------


## سلوة الخاطر ~

هاهههههههههههههههههه شيلاكن حد يزقرنيه

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

صباح الورد

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

["]صباح النور والسرور دبدوبه[/FONT]

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## غايه الدلوعه

صباح الخير أختيه مشاعل عساج بخير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صباح الخير أختيه مشاعل عساج بخير


مرحبا الغاليه
صباح النور ....
اسمحيلي ماانتبهت على ردج.....

يختي تميت ارووحي....ومواضيع القسم اليوم اتغث قريت موضوعين......وندمت اني دشيتهن...
الله المستعان....

مااحب طاري المشاكل....وهالسوالف...

 :Ast Green:

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

شو استوى على التجمع

----------


## bent_dalma2007

صباح الخير يييييييييييييا مشاعل شو مظيجنج
صباح الورد يا غاية الدلوعة
صباح الفل يا دبدوبة بدلع
ش

----------


## !baby_face!

[ صبـِآحـ، / مسـِآْء الخيُـِر ,,~

:
:

هـِلاآآ الغـِوآآلي 
شحُـآلكن إن شـآء الله بخـِير ,,~
^^

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> شوفي انا اقترح تاخذيلهن عطور وتسوين مثل شهادة تقدير وشكر للمدرسات وعلبة شوكولا صغيره..مثل مال التوزيعات...
> وتحطين حق كل وحده في كيس حلووو ومرتب..ومزين بشرايط وورود...
> 
> 
> بس مادري اذا عندج وقت....


مشكوووووووورة شعولة بس مووووووول ما كان في وقت 
اخذت نوع من الشوكلة حجمها كبيرة شوي غلفتة بالون المروني والذهبي ومزين بكرستال
ومو اهن المشكلة قولي شو صار اليوم الفير يوم نشت رواضي من الرقات قولي شو صارر
هههههههههههههه

----------


## ام شواخي@

صبااااااااااااح الظهر 
اشحالكن ياربااااات البيوت

----------


## فيتامين سي

السلام عليكم حرماات اشحالكن .

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ عليكم اسلام ..


بخير وسهآله .. شحآلج انتي ...؟

----------


## bent_dalma2007

سلام عليج دلع بو راشد
شو اخبارج فيتامين سي
مرررراحب أم شواخي
اقول واين nana2009
ومشاعل واللباقين

----------


## nana2009



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشكوووووووورة شعولة بس مووووووول ما كان في وقت 
> اخذت نوع من الشوكلة حجمها كبيرة شوي غلفتة بالون المروني والذهبي ومزين بكرستال
> ومو اهن المشكلة قولي شو صار اليوم الفير يوم نشت رواضي من الرقات قولي شو صارر
> هههههههههههههه


شووووووووووو صار

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مرحبااااا نانا...........................اشحالج

----------


## nana2009

هلا خواتي 
مشاعل 
دلع بو راشد
بنت دلما 
فيتامين سي
وباجي ربات البيوت
اشحالكم اليوم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بنت دلما
ام شواخي
دبدوبه
فيتامين
دلع بوراشد
نانا.........
الطيف الغرامي
بيبي فيس...
بينك تتش
ام خماس
غايه الدلوعه
زلال 2008
سراااب(الله يردها بالسلامه)
ام زيزووو

شحالكن ان شاء الله بخير
بلاكن مادشن.....وحشتونا......
ام المرشح وروز اشحالكن .................وينكن

واللي نسيت اسمها ...لاتزعل...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هلا نانا نحن بخير
وينهن الحريم ايسلمن ويظهرن

----------


## nana2009

> مرحبااااا نانا...........................اشحالج


مرحبتين الغاليه 
شخبارج واخبار اليهال 
انا اليوم ما داومت يالسه ويا ربات البيوت

----------


## nana2009

بتخبرج مشاعل وينها سراب بعدها ما وصلت

----------


## زوجة مهندس

السلام عليكم يااحلى حريم فالقروبات كلها 
ومبروك علينا وعليكم التجمع الثامن عساه تجمع خير وبركه ان شاء الله 

وهذي احلى باقة ورد حق احلى خوات

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبتين الغاليه 
> شخبارج واخبار اليهال 
> انا اليوم ما داومت يالسه ويا ربات البيوت


والله زين...................خير ان شاء مب تعبانه

----------


## nana2009

> والله زين...................خير ان شاء مب تعبانه


لا الحمد لله بس ادلع

----------


## nana2009

ما خبرتج البارحه سرت القريه وشفتها مسكره

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> بتخبرج مشاعل وينها سراب بعدها ما وصلت


اظني......لانها من ودعتنا وسافرت ماا دشت التجمع
او انها يت وانشغلت

ان شاء الله تكون بخير...

----------


## nana2009

وعليكم السلام زوجة المهندس 
والله يبارك فيج 
شفتي حالتنا كل ثلاث ايام تجمع يديد الله يزيد 
اشحالج انتي

----------


## زوجة مهندس

> لا الحمد لله بس ادلع


يالله شو هالدلع منو قدج 

انا لومكانج كل يوم بدلع اذا جذه الدلع ؟؟؟؟
اسولف وياج ان شاء الله دوم اتكونين بخير وتدلعين بأحلى دلع بعد

----------


## nana2009

> يالله شو هالدلع منو قدج 
> 
> انا لومكانج كل يوم بدلع اذا جذه الدلع ؟؟؟؟
> اسولف وياج ان شاء الله دوم اتكونين بخير وتدلعين بأحلى دلع بعد


تسلمين الغاليه 
بس المشكله عقب يطلعون هالدلع من عينج هههههه

----------


## زوجة مهندس

على طاري القريه خلاص سكرو ولا بعدهم تراني ما سرتلها الامره وحده وبس فالالعاب اموديه الصغاريه 

قلت اليوم بسير اذا امبطلين بس سمعتهم ايقولون ان اليوم الجوبيكون فيه عواصف وامطار وبروق ورعود فمب عارفه ..
الله ايسر 


مشاعل شخبارج ان شاء الله بخير

----------


## فيتامين سي

السلام عليكن اسمحلي توه سلمت وطلعت 

لاني كنت اسوي الغدى قلت بيلس اسولف وبنسى الغدى وبيحترق ههههههه

----------


## nana2009

> السلام عليكن اسمحلي توه سلمت وطلعت 
> 
> لاني كنت اسوي الغدى قلت بيلس اسولف وبنسى الغدى وبيحترق ههههههه


وعليكم السلام 
كلا ولا الغدا بعدين وين بنسير من لسان بو العيال هههههه

----------


## زوجة مهندس

وعليكم السلام الغاليه 

عاد كل شي الا ان الغدا يحترق زين سويتي خبرينا شو طابخه اليوم

----------


## nana2009

> على طاري القريه خلاص سكرو ولا بعدهم تراني ما سرتلها الامره وحده وبس فالالعاب اموديه الصغاريه 
> 
> قلت اليوم بسير اذا امبطلين بس سمعتهم ايقولون ان اليوم الجوبيكون فيه عواصف وامطار وبروق ورعود فمب عارفه ..
> الله ايسر 
> 
> 
> مشاعل شخبارج ان شاء الله بخير


القريه خلاص سكروها 
واذا بسيرين انشالله السنه اليايه

----------


## زوجة مهندس

انا مب عارفه شو اسوي البارحه مسوين مجبوس واليوم يمكن انسوي سمج مقلي

----------


## فيتامين سي

> وعليكم السلام 
> كلا ولا الغدا بعدين وين بنسير من لسان بو العيال هههههه


 
ههههههههههه

لا معليج يراعي الضروف ياكل ويسكت هههههه

الهم اشحالج وشوو حال الصغاريه

----------


## فيتامين سي

> وعليكم السلام الغاليه 
> 
> عاد كل شي الا ان الغدا يحترق زين سويتي خبرينا شو طابخه اليوم


 
الله يسلمج مسويه مجبوس عوال وشوربة خضره وسلطة خيار بروب

----------


## زوجة مهندس

من صدقج صكروها خساره كان ودي اسير بس شو اسوي 
ان شاء الله اذا الله عطانا عمر بسير السنه اليايه على قولتج

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هلا زوجه المهندس ومشكوره عالورد الحلووووو
فيتامين مرحبا الغاليه......
نانا الحمدلله يوم بس دلع......... :Smile:

----------


## nana2009

> ههههههههههه
> 
> لا معليج يراعي الضروف ياكل ويسكت هههههه
> 
> الهم اشحالج وشوو حال الصغاريه


الله يخليكم لبعض 
احنا بخير عساج بخير

----------


## فيتامين سي

> الله يخليكم لبعض 
> احنا بخير عساج بخير


 
آآآآآآآآميين ويخليلج ابو عيالج


وان شااء الله دووم الخير

----------


## زوجة مهندس

فيتامين 
الله ايخليكم لبعض ان شاء الله ويديم المحبه بينكم 

وشو هالاكلات الحلوه طرشي صوبنا 








ان شاء الله اكل الهنا

----------


## nana2009

زوجة المهندس ليش انت اوف لاين

----------


## فيتامين سي

> هلا زوجه المهندس ومشكوره عالورد الحلووووو
> فيتامين مرحبا الغاليه......
> نانا الحمدلله يوم بس دلع.........


مرحبتين ياالغلا اشحالج وشوو حال الصغااريه

----------


## !baby_face!

[ بِـآك ,,~

:
:




> زوجـة مهنـدس


 ,,~

حطمتيــني الصـِرآحة مع إني نـِآوية أسير للقـِرية
بس منج سمعـِت إنه تصكـِر
مالي حظ ,, ان شاء الله السنة اليآيه أسير لهِـآ ^_^
وغيـر جي واللي خـِوفني إنه في ضحـآيـآآآ في القـِرية بسبب الأمطـِآآر
وصـل لي هالشي عن طـِريق البلاك بيـري ,,
الله يستر من اللي يـآي
وإن شـآء الله تكـِون أمطـِآر رحمة ,,~


:
:




> مـشآآعـِل


أنًـآآ إهنه 
مـآتشوفيييني رآآآفعه إيدي ..<< خخخخخ ,,~

:
:

..~

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

الصفحه تعلق عندي... :Smile: 


تهذربن ومالحق عليكن

----------


## زوجة مهندس

اهلين مشاعل 
العفو حبيبتي انتو تستاهلون اكثر من هالورود ....

----------


## فيتامين سي

> فيتامين 
> الله ايخليكم لبعض ان شاء الله ويديم المحبه بينكم 
> 
> وشو هالاكلات الحلوه طرشي صوبنا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



آآآآآآآمين ياالغااليه الله يسمع منج

وربي يخليج ويخلي لج عيالج وبو عيالج


فالج طيب ماطلبتي قولي وين بيتكم وبيوصلج ههههه

----------


## فيتامين سي

تعالن بتحبركن ماتشوفن المنتدى متمدد الاستايل وايد ولا من عندي

----------


## زوجة مهندس

> زوجة المهندس ليش انت اوف لاين


اوني حاطه مخفي الموضه جي  :12 (97): 









اسولف وياج بس هاك اليوم دقت فراسي اجرب شو بينكتب لي تحت اذا حطيت مخفي ونسيت ارجع 
الحركه زين ذكرتيني عقب شوي بسوي اون لاين

----------


## !baby_face!

> تعالن بتحبركن ماتشوفن المنتدى متمدد الاستايل وايد ولا من عندي



اممم 

الغُـآليــه شكـله من عنًـدج بس

حـِآولي تضغطين على CTRL و نـآقص - 

وإن شـآء الله يتعدل عنًـدج ^^

..~

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبتين ياالغلا اشحالج وشوو حال الصغااريه


الحمدلله الغاليه انتي اشحالج......


اقولج العوال.....تودنينه كم فالماي....
وقبل لاتقطعينه ولا عقب......

توني فالمطبخ اشوف الغدا مسوين برياني مالح.....
وجان تيي عيني على العوال...محطتنه في سله فوق الثلاجه.....

وقلت بسويه فالويكند لبو العيال ......

انا اغسله عدل ...وادقه وانتفه يكون نص الصبع تقريبا....وعقب احط عليه ليمون وبصل مقطع وطماط....وناكله ويا عيش مشخول ودهن عربي.... 

ماكد سويته مجبوس بس كنت اكله في بيت اهله

----------


## زوجة مهندس

> آآآآآآآمين ياالغااليه الله يسمع منج
> 
> وربي يخليج ويخلي لج عيالج وبو عيالج
> 
> 
> فالج طيب ماطلبتي قولي وين بيتكم وبيوصلج ههههه



تسلمين حبيبتي ما تقصرين وبالعافيه عليكم

----------


## !baby_face!

:12 (79): 


> اوني حاطه مخفي الموضه جي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


زوجـِة مهندس ,,~

حـِركـآآآآآآت وربي خخخخخ  :12 (79): 

إعتـِرفي نـِآوية تتجسسين على منـِـوو خخخ  :12 (32): 

أســِولف ويـًآج الغـِآآليه ..~ 

بس حًلـوة الحـِركة أول مًـره أعـِرف عنهآآآ

^^

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

باص بنتي بيي الحين وانا اهذرب 
بنزل اترياها وبردلكن....

لاتخوزن

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هلا بيبي فيس...............

اشحالج

----------


## زوجة مهندس

baby face 

اتريي السنه اليايه ان شاء الله 

وعن الحوادث ابصراحه ما سمعت شي جي شو ماستوي فالقريه

----------


## nana2009

> baby face 
> 
> اتريي السنه اليايه ان شاء الله 
> 
> وعن الحوادث ابصراحه ما سمعت شي جي شو ماستوي فالقريه


يقولون في هندي ميت في القريه الهنديه 
وفي تقريبا 17 اصابه 
والله اعلم

----------


## !baby_face!

هـِلاآآآ بــِج مشُـآآعــِل ,,~

يـِآربي شهيــتيني بالـمآآآلح ,,~ 

خـآطري فيــه ولا بريـِآني بعــد ههه


وآآبووي آخـآف إلا أتوحم خخخ ,,~


وبالعـًآفيه عليكم المًـآلح ^^

----------


## زوجة مهندس

> زوجـِة مهندس ,,~
> 
> حـِركـآآآآآآت وربي خخخخخ 
> 
> إعتـِرفي نـِآوية تتجسسين على منـِـوو خخخ 
> 
> أســِولف ويـًآج الغـِآآليه ..~ 
> 
> بس حًلـوة الحـِركة أول مًـره أعـِرف عنهآآآ
> ...


توني اعرف هالمعلومه اذا ابا اجسس وانا مب اوف لاين ينعرف يعني اذا جي مشكله اخاف اتوهق 
لتكون السالفه صدق دخيلج ردي تراني مول ما برد على الاون لاين ...بتم جي اسلم

----------


## nana2009

> هـِلاآآآ بــِج مشُـآآعــِل ,,~
> 
> يـِآربي شهيــتيني بالـمآآآلح ,,~ 
> 
> خـآطري فيــه ولا بريـِآني بعــد ههه
> 
> 
> وآآبووي آخـآف إلا أتوحم خخخ ,,~
> 
> ...


انشالله ههههه

----------


## !baby_face!

> baby face 
> 
> اتريي السنه اليايه ان شاء الله 
> 
> وعن الحوادث ابصراحه ما سمعت شي جي شو ماستوي فالقريه




وأنـِآ شو ورآي غيُـر أتريــِآآ
الله يصبـرني بس ,~

:
:

أو تدرين بسيــر صوب مهـِرجـآن عيمـآن وبتخيُل إنــه القـرية
أو مهـِرجـآن اللي بالفجيــره و الخــِور ,,
يعـني أصبــر عمـِري للسنه اليـِآيه خخخ 

:
:

وعن الحـِوآدث يقــولون عشـآن الاعصآر والعوآصف إللي إستوت
طـِـآح بآب القـِرية الهنديه ع النًآآس ,, واستوت حريجــه
والله يستر 

:
:
..~

----------


## زوجة مهندس

وبويه الحمد لله يوم اني ما سرت القريه 

حليلهم والله هالي اتعورو ما يسو عليهم 






baby 

ان شاء الله ولا شو رايج ليكون ما تبين مثلنا

----------


## !baby_face!

> توني اعرف هالمعلومه اذا ابا اجسس وانا مب اوف لاين ينعرف يعني اذا جي مشكله اخاف اتوهق 
> لتكون السالفه صدق دخيلج ردي تراني مول ما برد على الاون لاين ...بتم جي اسلم


لا الغـِآليه ردي أبـرك لج خـِلنًآآ نشــوفج ^^

إللي يســووون أوف لاين وهم موجودين إعرفي هذول يبون شي أو نآويين يتجسسون ع نآسآت

ومآيبون يعرفونهم إن كـآنوا موجودين ولا لأ ,,~

هاللي أعـِرفه من منتديـآآآت غيــر ..~

فخلج أون لاين ^^

----------


## !baby_face!

بـرب فديتكن بسير أتغدى بمطآعم الكــِليه >< 
وبرد لكن

لحد يحشـ فيني خخخ ,,

----------


## زوجة مهندس

> وأنـِآ شو ورآي غيُـر أتريــِآآ
> الله يصبـرني بس ,~
> 
> :
> :
> 
> أو تدرين بسيــر صوب مهـِرجـآن عيمـآن وبتخيُل إنــه القـرية
> أو مهـِرجـآن اللي بالفجيــره و الخــِور ,,
> يعـني أصبــر عمـِري للسنه اليـِآيه خخخ 
> ...


شكلج ما ترومين تصبرين 
الله ايعينج 

وزين جان بتلفلفين فالمهرجانات انا وايدايعيبني بس ما احصل وقت اسير هالاماكن

----------


## فيتامين سي

> الحمدلله الغاليه انتي اشحالج......
> 
> 
> اقولج العوال.....تودنينه كم فالماي....
> وقبل لاتقطعينه ولا عقب......
> 
> توني فالمطبخ اشوف الغدا مسوين برياني مالح.....
> وجان تيي عيني على العوال...محطتنه في سله فوق الثلاجه.....
> 
> ...




الغاليه العوال طريقته اذا بغيتيه جشيد 

اذا في الثلاجه حطيه في الماي لين يخوز الثلج عنه وغساليه وحطيه في ماي وثوريه لين يثور بعدين ييبي شوكه وا سجين ونغزيه ان كان ناضي ولابعده ان نضي بندي عنه وصبي الماي الحار عنه وحطي عليه ماي فاتر 

وبطلي عنه اليلد والعضم وفتتيه نفس التونه ناعم 

وحطي عليه البهارات اللي تبغينها 

وقطعي بصل وقليه

ودقي ثوم وزنجبيل طازج 

وقطعي طماط حبه وحده بس

وفلفل حار وكزبره

عقب ماتقلين البصل حطي عليه الثوم وزنجبيل وطماط والفلفل الحار والملح وان بغيتي ليمون اسود حطي وخليه ع النار لين يذوب الطماط

وحطي عليه العوال اللي محطيه عليه البهارات وخلطيه مع بعض واخر شي خطي الكزبره وسكري النار ع طول لانه الكزبره لو طبختيها بطير ريحتها من تحطينها سكري النار

وخلص الجشيد


طريقة مجبوس العوال

لاوم يكون العوال مصلوخ من دون يلد

ومقطع غسليه وحطي عليه البهارات اللي تبغينها

وسوي الصالونه نفس الشي بس لاتثورين العوال نفس صالونة السمج بس لاتقلينه بعد ماتقلين البصل وتحطين الطماط والفلفل والثوم وزنجبيل وورق الغار والهال حطي العوال وخلطيه مع البصل وطماط وخليه ع نار هاديه 5 دقايق وبعدين 

حطي عليه ماي حار وخليه لين ينضي 

طلعي العوال من الصالونه وحطي العيش وخليه لين ينضي وعدها حطي العوال ع العيش وسكريه

وبالعاافيه عليكم

اي شي ماعرفتيه قولي ولايردج غير لسانج

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الغاليه العوال طريقته اذا بغيتيه جشيد 
> 
> اذا في الثلاجه حطيه في الماي لين يخوز الثلج عنه وغساليه وحطيه في ماي وثوريه لين يثور بعدين ييبي شوكه وا سجين ونغزيه ان كان ناضي ولابعده ان نضي بندي عنه وصبي الماي الحار عنه وحطي عليه ماي فاتر 
> 
> وبطلي عنه اليلد والعضم وفتتيه نفس التونه ناعم 
> 
> وحطي عليه البهارات اللي تبغينها 
> 
> وقطعي بصل وقليه
> ...


فديتج يا ام محمد ماتقصرين والله.........

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> شووووووووووو صار


هلا شحالج شعولة سميحيلي قولج شعولة
اللي صار 
شو قولج من صار الصبح يت الساعة خمس ونص وعيت الشباب صلووووووووووو وتريقو وتوكلوعلي الله 
اللحين بتبدأ الحشرة رحت اوعي منووووووووووووو قول منو الحلوة الصيحة روووووووواضي
علي فكرة رواضي صف ثالث وماشاالله طالعة الثانية قولووووووو ماشاالله المهم نشت الصيحة وشربت الحليب وقمت امشط شعرة وانا امشط شعرة يت يدي علي ويهه والله انا تسسسسسسسسسسسسيحة خوفتني شوفيج امي شوفيج حبيبتي ماشي فيدة  :12 (37): والله حرجتني وزقرت علية ما اسمع الا تقوول انا مااااااااااااابي حلوة ابي وررررررررررررود :12 (97):  ليوم المعلم اللحين تقولين المهههههههههههم راحت المدرسة والدموووع مطططططططططططططر :12 (91):  والله البنات دلوعات
ادري عورت ررررررررررراكم
المهم اللحين بتي من المدرسة بخبركم شو صار ويااااااااااااااه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

امطار اول امس.....

http://www43.zippyshare.com/v/24757865/file.html

وان شاء الله الخير ياي .....من الليله....يقولون باجر عواصف وامطار غزيره جدا والله اعلم

الجو توه بدا يغيم.......ماشاءالله عندنا فالعين

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هلا شحالج شعولة سميحيلي قولج شعولة
> اللي صار 
> شو قولج من صار الصبح يت الساعة خمس ونص وعيت الشباب صلووووووووووو وتريقو وتوكلوعلي الله 
> اللحين بتبدأ الحشرة رحت اوعي منووووووووووووو قول منو الحلوة الصيحة روووووووواضي
> علي فكرة رواضي صف ثالث وماشاالله طالعة الثانية قولووووووو ماشاالله المهم نشت الصيحة وشربت الحليب وقمت امشط شعرة وانا امشط شعرة يت يدي علي ويهه والله انا تسسسسسسسسسسسسيحة خوفتني شوفيج امي شوفيج حبيبتي ماشي فيدة والله حرجتني وزقرت علية ما اسمع الا تقوول انا مااااااااااااابي حلوة ابي وررررررررررررود ليوم المعلم اللحين تقولين المهههههههههههم راحت المدرسة والدموووع مطططططططططططططر والله البنات دلوعات
> ادري عورت ررررررررررراكم
> المهم اللحين بتي من المدرسة بخبركم شو صار ويااااااااااااااه


ماشاء الله عليها فديتها.....

انزين ماشاورتيها البارحه شو بتاخذين ... :Smile: 

كلهم جيه مايتكلمون الا الصبح....ويصيحون

قوليلها الورد بيذبل بسرعه والمس ...بتفره ...بس الحلاوه بتطول وااايد>>>>>خخخخ خير جان ماكلته الابله فالدرب

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> ماشاء الله عليها فديتها.....
> 
> انزين ماشاورتيها البارحه شو بتاخذين ...
> 
> كلهم جيه مايتكلمون الا الصبح....ويصيحون
> 
> قوليلها الورد بيذبل بسرعه والمس ...بتفره ...بس الحلاوه بتطول وااايد>>>>>خخخخ خير جان ماكلته الابله فالدرب


انا ماشاورتهههههههههههههها وبس لا وروحنا مع بعض وهي أختارت اشكال الشوكلا بس شو تقولين في دلع البنات

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

توها بنتي يايه من الروضه
عندها يوم الخميس يوم التراث.....مطرشين ورقه يقولون سووا اكل من تراثكم وتعالوا ..عالساعه تسع ونص

عاااد تقولي لبسيني عباه....اقولها ليش عباه ....تقول هم قالولي....قلتلها ماعندي عبي عطيتهن حق المساكين....
عندها عباتين من عند خالتها....من العمره...حاولت بس البسها عشان تقايسها ماطاعت....تمن سنه فالكبت...ولا طاحنها ويوم ...عطيتهن الناس الحين الا تباهن...

قلتلها بلبسج ثوب ..وكندوره احلى...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بنت دلما انتي في بوظبي ولا دلماا

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وينكم.....

ترااا عندي شغله وماجلتنها عشانكن
اذا مابتدشن بثووور فيكن
ولا بجلب وييهي

----------


## bent_dalma2007

أنا ابوووووووووووووظبي

----------


## فيتامين سي

هههههههههه

ليش السلاح عطتج له ام المرشح ههههههه

انا رديت كله ولا التثوير

----------


## bent_dalma2007

نحن مووووووووويودي شو بلاج مشططة

----------


## فيتامين سي

بتخبركن ام المرشح وينها اليوووم ؟

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشاعل شو بتسوين لبنتج في يووووم التراث
لكل شي يوم يوم المعلم و يوم لتراث ويوم --------

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هيه جيه اباكن......

مب تخلني بروحي

ام المرشح مادشت اليوم عسى المانع خير.....يمكن عند بنت اختها

----------


## فيتامين سي

الله يطمنهم عليها وتقوم بسلامه

----------


## !baby_face!

{ بًـآآك ,,~

رديت ســِرت مطعم الكـِولج ومـِآعيبني شي 
وجـِآن أفتر بالسـوبر مـِآركت وشـريت لي جبــس و حـليب جآلاكسي 
إلا وبو الشبآب متصــل ,, يقول لي هآآ تغديتي وانا شـآقة الحـِلج
أقول له هيه الحمـِد الله غدآي كـِآن سنــع ,,~
خخخ
وقــلت له عن الغدآآآ ,, وجـِآن يقول الله يعين اللي بكـون في بطنج يوم من الايـُآم
أسميج بتموتييـنه يوووع خخخخ ,,~
خـِله إيي بالأول وأنـِآ إن شـآء الله بخم الخضر واليآآبس خخخ

:
:

هـآآ شو سوييتـوا بشــروا ,,~

:
:

مشـآآعل شـو في بـُآلج تسوين لبنتج ليـوم التـِرآث ,~.؟

وهيه صح نسيــت أقــول إللي ببوظـبي شي أمطـِآر عندكم ؟؟!

:
:

..~

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشاعل شو بتسوين لبنتج في يووووم التراث
> لكل شي يوم يوم المعلم و يوم لتراث ويوم --------


مادري والله.....بس يمكن هريس ولقيمات....وخبيص...لانه العام ماشاء الله الاكل جدووور ومحد كله من كثره.....
عاااد نحن طيحنا عند قسم الشامي واللبناني ...محاشي وتبوله....وحلويات وقطايف
وعند المصري الكشري على كيف كيفج.....والفلافل

وعلى طاري كل يوم شي
الاسبوع اللي طااف عندهم يوم الارض جرين دييي لابسين اخضر
وقبل الاجازه رد دييي لابسين احمر

واليوم ولدي عنده سبورت ديي بلوو ديي ازرق..

وهم في نفس المدرسه....
بس احسه حلووو وايد يسوولهم انشطه وفعاليات ...

من ايام خذت قميص اصفر حق ولدي قلت لايقولون يلووو ديي ماعنده شي اصفر هههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بالعافيه بيبي فيس

والله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

:Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_هاااااااااااااااا هاااااااااااااااااا

أنااااااااااااا ييييييييييييت شوووووووووو

مستووووووووووي_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

فدييييييييت خوياااااااااااتي والله_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_لحظظظظظظظظظظظظه لحظظظظظظظظظظه

بحطلكن صوووور لاااااا ترمسسسن

صخن شوووويه_

----------


## أم المُرشْح



----------


## أم توتة

وعلييييييييييييج السلام ورحمة الله .. :Smile:

----------


## !baby_face!

الله يعـآآفيج مـِشآآعــل ^^ ,,~

خيير فديتج ليش هالبــوز وآآرم ...>_<

منوو مزعلنج ..؟!

إنتي أشــري ومآيصير خآطرج إلا طيب ...<< أول وحده بتشرد خخخخ ,,~

:
:

وهلاااا أم مــرشح

منــوره غنـآآتي ,,^^

:
:

وعـليج السـلام والرحمة أم توته

منورة غنـِآآتي ^^

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_بفرررره من سييييير عشرررة ايااااام

تراااااني هاااااا شوووو هلحاااااله

أنتوا بعدكم مخرفيييييين_

----------


## أم توتة

baby face شحااااالج وشو آخر الأخبار ^_^ ؟

مشاعل ويينج الغلا ؟

----------


## أم توتة

أم المرشح عسى ماشر حبيبتي ؟ شو فيج ؟

----------


## أم توتة

وأنــا أتشرف فيييييج ك صديقة baby face ^_^

----------


## !baby_face!

أم مـِرشح ,,~

مـِآدري ليش بس أحـِسج دومج مشتطه ,,<< بديت أخـآآف خخخ

سوآآلف عن تصفعييني هههه ^^ ,,~

:
:

أم توتـه 

هلا الغـِآلية ,,~
الحمد الله أنـِآ بخـِير دامج بخيـِر وعـآفيه عنـِوني 
انتي شـحآلج
وشحآآل توتــه ^^

:
:

----------


## !baby_face!

[ أم تـِوته ,,~

ويهــ جآآآن أستحــِي 
وأنـآ أكثــر عنـِوني ^^ ,,~

----------


## أم توتة

بخير ربي يعافيج ويسلمج .. شوي مجابلة توتة وشوي مجابلة اللاب توب .. ^^

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خويوووووه أم تووووته

هلاااابتووووب ما أدرري شوووو

سااااالفته مخرررررف وطفررربي

وااااااااااابوووووووك_

----------


## أم توتة

> _خويوووووه أم تووووته
> 
> هلاااابتووووب ما أدرري شوووو
> 
> سااااالفته مخرررررف وطفررربي
> 
> وااااااااااابوووووووك_


خلاص سويله إعدااااامـ .. << من كمـ سنة عندج !!

----------


## !baby_face!

[ أم تـِوتـه ,,~

ويآآي فديتهـِآآ عثـولة
حبيهـِآآ ع خدهـآآ دخيــلج ^^ 
والفـآل لي إن شـآء الله أيب بنــوته عسُـولة ^.^ 

:
:

{ أم مـِرشح ,,~

صـلي ع النـِبي وصكي الاب تـِوب 
وردي إفتحيـه
مـآآ يسوى عليُـج تحرقين أعـصآآبج عشآآآن الاب توووب ..^^

----------


## أم المُرشْح

أباااااااااا أثوووووووور في حد

منووووو منووووو تعاااااااالي

بييييييبي تعاااااليلي برررع شوووويه

أباااااج في كلمة يييد

----------


## أم توتة

baby face يارب تحملين و يعطيييج بنوتة عسل عااااجل غير آآآجل .. 

أم المرشح ..وااااي حرام عليـــج شو بتسوين فيها ؟؟

----------


## !baby_face!

ههههههههههههههههه

أم مـِرشح ,,~

صــبري بآخذ الإذن من ريــلي ,,, <<< تشـآوره من الخــِوف

هالله هالله فيــني ترآآ ريلي وأهلي يبووني اوكيه

بس كلمة ونـرد للمنتدى خخخ ,,

هذآ جآآآن مـِآ شردت منج خخخ

:/
:

أم توته

ربي يسـِمع منج غنـِآتي ^^

----------


## !baby_face!

{ يلااا بالإذن فديتكم

أنـِآ بظهر الحيــنه بسير أزهـب مرت أخــِوي 
إهي مـِآلجـة أحيــنه والله يتمم عرسهـِآ مع أخوي على خيـِر يآرب
وتبآني أعآآبــل معـِآآهـآآ بالأسـوآآق لاني أنـِآ زهبت أختـي لمـِآ عرست 
وتخبـلت ع زهآآب أختي وبعد على زهآآآآآب عرسي 
فتبآني أزهبهـِآآآ ..^^
وأنـآ بالعكس ماآآعندي مـآآنع أحب أفتر بهالأســوآآق مـآآ أتعب ..<< حشه علي خخخ ,,

:
:

يلاا فديتكن نلتقي على خيُــر يآرب
وتحملن على عمِـآركن ^.^

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مسآء الخير ..


حد هنييه  :Big Grin: ....!

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مررررررررررررراحب احد مويود

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اكيد تعرفووون ليش انا سهرانه....

----------


## galyah

> اكيد تعرفووون ليش انا سهرانه....


هلا اختي ان شاء الله خير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هلا اختي ان شاء الله خير



اهلين......لاتحاتين كل الخير... :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

صبآح الخير ..


مبرووك عليكم الرحمه ..


 :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صبآح الخير ..
> 
> 
> مبرووك عليكم الرحمه ..


صباح النور دلع

علينا وعليكم
شو اصبحتي

----------


## *القطريه*

السلام عليكم 
صباحكم طاعه وسعاده
اول مره ادخل هالقسم !

----------


## دلع بو راشد

الحمداللـــه بخيـــر وسهآله ..

انتي شحآلج ..؟ وشحآل عيآلج ..؟ 

شو الامطآآر ...بشري ..؟!

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> السلام عليكم 
> صباحكم طاعه وسعاده
> اول مره ادخل هالقسم !


صباح النور الغاليه


وحياج معانا

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> السلام عليكم 
> صباحكم طاعه وسعاده
> اول مره ادخل هالقسم !




هلآ عليكم اسلآم .. 

صبحج الله بالنور والسرور ..

مرحبآبج اسآآع 

اقربي  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الحمداللـــه بخيـــر وسهآله ..
> 
> انتي شحآلج ..؟ وشحآل عيآلج ..؟ 
> 
> شو الامطآآر ...بشري ..؟!



الحمدلله على النعمة
يتنا رشه حلوه عقب الساعه2....استمرت ساعه...
طبعا من عقب المهب القوي والرعد والبرق اللي يزيغ....ماشاء الله ليلنا صار نهار


والحين بس غيم الظاهر .....المطر روح صوب الشمال

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

صباح الخير

----------


## *القطريه*

مشاعل ودلع بوراشد
الله يحيييكم 
مشكورين على الترحيب

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

حياالله اهل قطر

----------


## *القطريه*

صباح السعاده دبدوبه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

لاشكلر على واجب الغاليه



ماشاء الله البارحه يقولون الامطار.....عندكم من العصر في قطر لين الليل

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ دبووبه .

صبآح انوور ..


 :Smile:

----------


## دبدوبه بدلع

صباح الورد دلع

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> اي مشاعل الحمدلله
>  المطر امس ماوقف ماشاءالله
>  بس اليوم غيم للحين ماطلعت الشمس
>  ان شاءالله بعد اليوم يطق *؛*


ان شاء الله........

----------


## *القطريه*

> لاشكلر على واجب الغاليه
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله البارحه يقولون الامطار.....عندكم من العصر في قطر لين الليل


اي مشاعل الحمدلله
 المطر امس ماوقف ماشاءالله
 بس اليوم غيم للحين ماطلعت الشمس
 ان شاءالله بعد اليوم يطق *؛*

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مرحبااا دبدوبه ......شخبارج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> الحمدلله على النعمة
> يتنا رشه حلوه عقب الساعه2....استمرت ساعه...
> طبعا من عقب المهب القوي والرعد والبرق اللي يزيغ....ماشاء الله ليلنا صار نهار
> 
> 
> والحين بس غيم الظاهر .....المطر روح صوب الشمال




تستآهليين العآفيه .. 

حتى نحن بس نحن من اساعه وحده وشي يالين اساعه 4 .. 

وهييه والله صدقج .. الرعد والمهب زيااق قمت يمعت عيالي ..ورقتهم عندي .. من غير الكهربه تمت تزييد وتحف ..

والحين رد المطر من اساعه 7 .. الله يجعله امطآر خير  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بدااا المنتدى يخرف.......
خخخخخخ


الردود مجلوبه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> اي مشاعل الحمدلله
>  المطر امس ماوقف ماشاءالله
>  بس اليوم غيم للحين ماطلعت الشمس
>  ان شاءالله بعد اليوم يطق *؛*




يآسلآم محلات رمسه القطريين  :Big Grin: 

ان شااء الله ..

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> تستآهليين العآفيه .. 
> 
> حتى نحن بس نحن من اساعه وحده وشي يالين اساعه 4 .. 
> 
> وهييه والله صدقج .. الرعد والمهب زيااق قمت يمعت عيالي ..ورقتهم عندي .. من غير الكهربه تمت تزييد وتحف ..
> 
> والحين رد المطر من اساعه 7 .. الله يجعله امطآر خير


امييييييييييييييييين

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> بدااا المنتدى يخرف.......
> خخخخخخ
> 
> 
> الردود مجلوبه





ههههههههه ..

لآحظت.. لآ ازيغيني .. ساده زيغه البارحه ..

----------


## *القطريه*

> يآسلآم محلات رمسه القطريين 
> 
> ان شااء الله ..


ههههههههههههه
عيل انتوا شتقولون !!

----------


## *القطريه*

> ههههه ..
> 
> نقول يطيح .. او يآنآ ..


هههه يازينه وهو طايح

----------


## *القطريه*

> بدااا المنتدى يخرف.......
> خخخخخخ
> 
> 
> الردود مجلوبه


لا لا مشاعل 
المنتدى يرحب فيني 
بس بطريقته ههههه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ههههههههههههه
> عيل انتوا شتقولون !!



ههههه ..

نقول يطيح .. او يآنآ .. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

القطريه ..

اسدحيلنا’ بطآقج الشخصيه ..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## *القطريه*

> القطريه ..
> 
> اسدحيلنا’ بطآقج الشخصيه ..


مسكينه بطاقتي *؛*
اذا مصممه ولا في اذنج ماي<< كنايه على الاصرار خخخ
باسدحها لج عالخاص !

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> مسكينه بطاقتي *؛*
> اذا مصممه ولا في اذنج ماي<< كنايه على الاصرار خخخ
> باسدحها لج عالخاص !




اوكييه 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ام شواخي@

السلااااااااااام عليكن 
صبااااااااااااااااح الخير والمطر والرعد والبرق 
ومبروووووووك عليكن الرحمه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مشآعل ..

دبدوبه ..


وينكن ..؟ ولا سرتن برى تشوفن المطر .. :Big Grin:

----------


## *القطريه*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا ام شواخي
ماعندنا مطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
خلاص طلعت الشمس عندنا !!

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشآعل ..
> 
> دبدوبه ..
> 
> 
> وينكن ..؟ ولا سرتن برى تشوفن المطر ..


انا هنيه عندي اتصال من صديق>>>>>قصدي من بو العيال....
يوافني الاجواء عنده....ماسك خط العين بوظبي
يقولي: هيه كل يوم تكلميني اليوم ...المنتدى شال عقلج....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> السلااااااااااام عليكن 
> صبااااااااااااااااح الخير والمطر والرعد والبرق 
> ومبروووووووك عليكن الرحمه


مرحبا ام شواااخي......
الله يبارك فيج.....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مسكينه بطاقتي *؛*
> اذا مصممه ولا في اذنج ماي<< كنايه على الاصرار خخخ
> باسدحها لج عالخاص !


لا لا مارضى...ناس وناس  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

دلع...حاسبي من البرق.....لايولع في كشتج.. :Smile:  هههههههه
امزح بس اباج تفرحين

----------


## *القطريه*

> لا لا مارضى...ناس وناس


افا عليج من قال ناس وناس
تبين اطرش الأصليه
 والا اسوي كوبي !!

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> السلااااااااااام عليكن 
> صبااااااااااااااااح الخير والمطر والرعد والبرق 
> ومبروووووووك عليكن الرحمه


هلآ عليكم اسلآم ..

صبآح انور ..

الله يبارك فييج ..

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> انا هنيه عندي اتصال من صديق>>>>>قصدي من بو العيال....
> يوافني الاجواء عنده....ماسك خط العين بوظبي
> يقولي: هيه كل يوم تكلميني اليوم ...المنتدى شال عقلج....



هييه ..
سيم سيم الي عندي ..





> دلع...حاسبي من البرق.....لايولع في كشتج.. هههههههه
> امزح بس اباج تفرحين



ههههههه ..

صدق عندنآ مطر ورعد وبرقد ..

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> افا عليج من قال ناس وناس
> تبين اطرش الأصليه
>  والا اسوي كوبي !!



لا الغاليه.....اخذي راحتج ترااا نسولف وياج...
نحن تراانا ملاقيف  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

دبدوبه وينج


ام شواخي.....اين انتي

----------


## ام شواخي@

مشاء الله احنا امطاااار خفيفه بس ماشي برق ورعد

عيالي ماخليتهم يداومون

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ما شاء الله المنامة والذيد بيكونن غرقو من الأمطار ما شاء الله
> وان شاء الله مع نهاية هاليوم كل وديان الأمارات تجري


دلع انا مايخصني هذا من منتدى العاصفه جيه يقولون  :Smile:  حطي اغراضج في بقشه...وربطيها عدل...وحطيها على راسج...وشلي علاوي....والشرده...ههههههههههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشاء الله احنا امطاااار خفيفه بس ماشي برق ورعد
> 
> عيالي ماخليتهم يداومون



ام شواخي انتي من وين


انا عيالي داومووو ...ولدي عنده اسبيلنج.....ولا مابخليهم يداومون

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> دلع انا مايخصني هذا من منتدى العاصفه جيه يقولون  حطي اغراضج في بقشه...وربطيها عدل...وحطيها على راسج...وشلي علاوي....والشرده...ههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه

لا ان زااد .. اكييد يبالي اسوي جييه ..

عآد فديته كل ولآ علآوي  :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

حرمآت طلبتكن ..

منو عندهآ مسج عن المطر .. تسدحه ليه هنييه.. :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

دلع

طق يامطر طق....بيتنا يديد....مرزابنا حديد...وطق يامطر طق>>>هههههههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اهل الدوحه وينكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> دلع
> 
> طق يامطر طق....بيتنا يديد....مرزابنا حديد...وطق يامطر طق>>>هههههههههه



 :Big Grin: 

الله يهدااج ..

هآه مال يهآل يبالي اغنيهآ حق علآوي مناسبه يا الجو .. 

اباه حق ريلي دوري شي رومنسي ..

 :Smile:

----------


## *القطريه*

> اهل الدوحه وينكم؟؟؟؟


 فديتج موجودين*؛*

----------


## ام شواخي@

> ام شواخي انتي من وين
> 
> 
> انا عيالي داومووو ...ولدي عنده اسبيلنج.....ولا مابخليهم يداومون


الغاليه انا من راس الخيمه وعيالي بالروضه قلت يوم واحد مابيضرهم 

ومنه ولدي فيه الربو والجو عندنا مطر وهوا بااااااارد قلت مافيني يزيد عليه اخليه ابركلي

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الله يهدااج ..
> 
> هآه مال يهآل يبالي اغنيهآ حق علآوي مناسبه يا الجو .. 
> 
> اباه حق ريلي دوري شي رومنسي ..


صبري دلع بدورلج وبدورلي :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> صبري دلع بدورلج وبدورلي


هههههه ..

غياره وحده ..

لآ بس حقي .. :Big Grin:

----------


## *القطريه*

ما أقدر أداري الشوق
وما أقدر أخبيه
كثر المطر أشتاق
وصعب المطر أحصيه


سحايب شوق مرت بي
وهلت بعدها الخيرات
ابتسم خاطري وارتاح..
لانك اغلى من تذكرته

تفضلــــــــــــوا المسجات
 واحد حق مشاعل وواحد حق دلع
اختاروا على كيفكم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هذا اول واحد....

الأمطار هلت على الديره ..
يبيله طلعه&
يبيله هدوم&
يبيله مخيم&
يبيله شوي&
يبيله لمه&
أكيد يبيله دعاء حق أعز البشر &
اللهم هب لي ايمانا دائما &
وقلبا خاشعا &
ويقينا صادقا &
ودينا قيما &
وتفضل عليه بدوام العافيه &
مبرووك عليكم الرحمه ..

هذا حقج مادش مخي

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

3

ما أجمل لحظات العمر ممزوجة 
بحبات المطر..
مطر يطرق النوافذ كغائب طال
انتظاره..
فيغسل وجه الأرض شوقا للقاء..
فيارب اغسل أرواحنا بالماء والثلج 
والبرد..
واكسنا ثوب تقواك..
ويارب زين ثوب صبرنا بعطائك..
فيارب قد اشتاقت نفوسنا لغيث عفوك
غيث مبارك..ويوم كله بركة..

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

2

إذا شفت المطر "
افتح ايديك واجمع اللي تقدر عليه!
شفت اللي جمعته؟ هذا شوقك لي!وشوقي لك باقي المطر اللي ما قدرت تجمعه!!!!

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> هذا اول واحد....
> 
> الأمطار هلت على الديره ..
> يبيله طلعه&
> يبيله هدوم&
> يبيله مخيم&
> يبيله شوي&
> يبيله لمه&
> أكيد يبيله دعاء حق أعز البشر &
> ...




حقج ما اروم ابدى عمري عليج فديتج 

امره صوبج  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ما أقدر أداري الشوق
> وما أقدر أخبيه
> كثر المطر أشتاق
> وصعب المطر أحصيه
> 
> 
> سحايب شوق مرت بي
> وهلت بعدها الخيرات
> ابتسم خاطري وارتاح..
> ...


شكرا الغاليه.................

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

طرشت الاول.....

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ما أقدر أداري الشوق
> وما أقدر أخبيه
> كثر المطر أشتاق
> وصعب المطر أحصيه
> 
> 
> سحايب شوق مرت بي
> وهلت بعدها الخيرات
> ابتسم خاطري وارتاح..
> ...



تسلمين ..

 :Smile:

----------


## زوجة مهندس

صباح الخير
عسى هالامطار اتكون خير ورحمه وبركه عالكل

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> صباح الخير
> عسى هالامطار اتكون خير ورحمه وبركه عالكل




صبآح انور ..


آآميين الله يسمع منج ..

شحآلج ..؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

المسج له تاثير

على طول ياني الاتصال ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## *القطريه*

اشوفكم على خير خواتي,,, والله يحفظكم
سبــــــــــــحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد
ان لااله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صباح الخير
> عسى هالامطار اتكون خير ورحمه وبركه عالكل


صباح النور


امين

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> اشوفكم على خير خواتي,,, والله يحفظكم
> سبــــــــــــحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد
> ان لااله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك



مع السلامه الغاليه 
ولاتقطعينا

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> المسج له تاثير
> 
> على طول ياني الاتصال ههههههههههههههههه


انا مآ رد علييه ..

 :Frown:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> اشوفكم على خير خواتي,,, والله يحفظكم
> سبــــــــــــحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد
> ان لااله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك



الله يحفظج ..

زورينآ  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انا مآ رد علييه ..


يمكن مشغول.....اعذريه

انا طرشته فالوقت المناسب كانت عليهم رشة مطر قويه ورعووود.....وكان طالع برااا يشوف المطر

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

زوجة المهندس اخبارج بعد......

----------


## زلال2008

صباااح الخير والمطر والجو البارد شخباركم ؟؟؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلا زلال 

بخير وسهاله انتي شحالج؟

شو الامطار ؟

----------


## زلال2008

> هلا زلال 
> 
> بخير وسهاله انتي شحالج؟
> 
> شو الامطار ؟


انا الحمدلله عيالي توهم ردوا من الرووضه ردووهم كله من خويتي خلتني اطرشهم 
انا اقولها خلينا نغيب اليهال اليووم >> تبا الفكاك  :Big Grin: 
:
:
المطر خف ع الفير نفاف بس برد والله
انا البارحه مارقدت من الزياااغ ماشاء الله المهب تزيغ 
يلست اصلى واتدعى عسى الله يستجيب ..

----------


## زلال2008

مذيعه تسأل مهندس معماري محشش .. إيه العيب الفنى في جسد المرأه ؟؟
قالهاااا العيب الوحيد أنه المنطقه الترفيهيه بجوار الصرف الصحـــــــــي  :Big Grin:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> انا الحمدلله عيالي توهم ردوا من الرووضه ردووهم كله من خويتي خلتني اطرشهم 
> انا اقولها خلينا نغيب اليهال اليووم >> تبا الفكاك 
> :
> :
> المطر خف ع الفير نفاف بس برد والله
> انا البارحه مارقدت من الزياااغ ماشاء الله المهب تزيغ 
> يلست اصلى واتدعى عسى الله يستجيب ..




نحن بعدهم العيآل ما ردوهم ..

هييه والله يختج انه زياغ .. انا قمت ويمعت عيالي عندي .. في الغرفه ..

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> مذيعه تسأل مهندس معماري محشش .. إيه العيب الفنى في جسد المرأه ؟؟
> قالهاااا العيب الوحيد أنه المنطقه الترفيهيه بجوار الصرف الصحـــــــــي




ههههههههههههههه

حلوه

----------


## زلال2008

حرب البسووس عندي >> اليهال يتضاربوون ااااه ثرها الروووضه رحمه خخخ

----------


## دلع بو راشد

ههههههههه

الله يعينج

رحمه لهم ولنا  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> حرب البسووس عندي >> اليهال يتضاربوون ااااه ثرها الروووضه رحمه خخخ


قووووووووووووووووووووووويه>>>>>>اقصد النكته
يقطع سوالفج

اشحالج زلال مبروك عليكم الرحمه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

وين سرتي مشآعل ..

تميت ازقرج وانتي مسوتلي طآف ..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> وين سرتي مشآعل ..
> 
> تميت ازقرج وانتي مسوتلي طآف ..


ياختي علق النت
سرت وسبحت بناتي.....

----------


## زلال2008

> قووووووووووووووووووووووويه>>>>>>اقصد النكته
> يقطع سوالفج
> 
> اشحالج زلال مبروك عليكم الرحمه


الله يبارك فيج 
واايد عندي من ها النكت بس اخاف يروووغوني من المنتدي خخخخ

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الله يبارك فيج 
> واايد عندي من ها النكت بس اخاف يروووغوني من المنتدي خخخخ


لا الله يخليج.....احتفظيبها لنفسج :Smile:  هههههههههه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

تعآلن شو بسون غدا ..

 :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> تعآلن شو بسون غدا ..


ظهرت ديايه....بسوي صالونه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

صباااااااااااااااح الخير علي كل الموجودين

----------


## bent_dalma2007

انا ظهرت لحم شو بسوي مااااااااااااااااااااادري
بفكر وانتو وياي

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ صبآآح انور .. 

اقربي ^^

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ظهرت ديايه....بسوي صالونه



امس امسويه ديآي .. 

مطلعه سمج .. جآن مآ اسوي بريآني ..

----------


## bent_dalma2007

اقول عدكم مططططططططططططططر

----------


## دلع بو راشد

عدنآ شي خفييف ..

برااد .. :Smile:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

ماشاالله احنا عدنا مطررررررررررررر من البارحة
الحمدالله رب العالمية

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مرحبااا بنت دلما .....اشحالج

----------


## bent_dalma2007

دلع بو راشد شو مااحد مووووووووووووووووووجود غيري وغيرج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

لآ موجودآت .. غير شكلهن يتكشتن ..ويردن علينآ 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

طااااااااااااااب حااااااااااااااااااااااالج يا شعولة
شو اخبار العيال شو اخباررررررررررر يوم الترررررررررررررررررررراث

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> طااااااااااااااب حااااااااااااااااااااااالج يا شعولة
> شو اخبار العيال شو اخباررررررررررر يوم الترررررررررررررررررررراث


الحمدلله بخير


يوم التراث مالقى الابنتي تحييه.....اونها بتنعش وبترقص....بس من بتشوفني تتصنم ولاتتحرك...


يوم الخميس ان شاء الله

----------


## bent_dalma2007

اليوم احسن اني مكتأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأبة لا تقولون من شو من المدرسة اففففففففففففففففف كل يوم امتحانات كل يوم تقاااااااااااااارير وابحاث
الحين ابي ادور بحث عن المنطقة الحرة دبي والله مشكلة

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> اليوم احسن اني مكتأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأبة لا تقولون من شو من المدرسة اففففففففففففففففف كل يوم امتحانات كل يوم تقاااااااااااااارير وابحاث
> الحين ابي ادور بحث عن المنطقة الحرة دبي والله مشكلة


الله يعينج 

انا ولدي عنده سبيلنج انجليزي...24 كلمه والله صعب وامس يلست احفظه..واحفظه اخر شي عصبت ياا ابوه وكمل وياه وحفظ....يقولي سوي بارض للولد ويوم تزاعقين يتروع ولايفهم توترينه.... :Frown: 

ومن الثلاثا الياي عندهم امتحانات التقويم...ومن الحين متوتره....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> تنبية : بطحا سهيلة (بعد الذيد) تزمجر خذوا الحيطة


دلللللللللللع

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> الله يعينج 
> 
> انا ولدي عنده سبيلنج انجليزي...24 كلمه والله صعب وامس يلست احفظه..واحفظه اخر شي عصبت ياا ابوه وكمل وياه وحفظ....يقولي سوي بارض للولد ويوم تزاعقين يتروع ولايفهم توترينه....
> 
> ومن الثلاثا الياي عندهم امتحانات التقويم...ومن الحين متوتره....



الله يعينآ ..

نحن بيبدوون من يوم الخميس هآذآ ..

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> دلللللللللللع



ههههههههههههه 

هآي بعييد ....

الله يسلمهم ..


من وين تبين هالاخبار.. :Smile: ....؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ههههههههههههه 
> 
> هآي بعييد ....
> 
> الله يسلمهم ..
> 
> 
> من وين تبين هالاخبار......؟


ههههههههه موقع مركز العاصفه
توقعات الطقس.....

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ههههههههه موقع مركز العاصفه
> توقعات الطقس.....




بشوفه ..

جآن ينبهونآ بشي ..

اخآف عقب اشوي يقولون شلوا قشكم وسيروا صوب العين اكثر امآن  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> بشوفه ..
> 
> جآن ينبهونآ بشي ..
> 
> اخآف عقب اشوي يقولون شلوا قشكم وسيروا صوب العين اكثر امآن


ههههههههههههههههههه

الحين يقولون ياهل العين اتحذرو بتيكم الامطار الحين
يايه صوبنا سحابه سووودا

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

تشبه كثير .. أنت المطر
تفرح بك أرواح البشر


ومثل المطر .. عَذب وقراح
وكثر المطر .. تشفي الجراح
وأولهم جروحي !

----------


## زلال2008

> قووووووووووووووووووووووويه>>>>>>اقصد النكته
> يقطع سوالفج
> 
> اشحالج زلال مبروك عليكم الرحمه





> ياختي علق النت
> سرت وسبحت بناتي.....


ريقت عيالي وييت اقولج برد عليهن حرام تسبحينهن 
كم اعمارهن ؟؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

بل .. 

وسايط روعه ..

تسلمين ..

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشاعل توه الناس علي الزززززززززززززقير عيل شو بتسوين لوصل صف العاااااااااااااشر والله موت
انا بنتي مووووووووووووول ما تعودت اني اذااااااااااكر الهاااااااااااا بس ماشالله علية تذاكر وتدرب علي الملأ وانا املية بسسسسسسسسسسس اذا دوي في المذاكرة لرواضي 
لكن حموووووووووووووووود افففففففففففففففف الشرح والتقااااارير والبحووووووووث كل اناااااااااااااااااااااا
موووووت منة متي يخلص السنتين وايسير الجامعة

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

نتسلا شوي..........

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مشاعل ..

حطيلي الرابط ..

نبشت مال الطقس كآمل .. مآ لقيت شي ..

 :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشاعل ..
> 
> حطيلي الرابط ..
> 
> نبشت مال الطقس كآمل .. مآ لقيت شي ..


http://www.storm.ae/vb/showthread.php?t=24416&page=94

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشاعل توه الناس علي الزززززززززززززقير عيل شو بتسوين لوصل صف العاااااااااااااشر والله موت
> انا بنتي مووووووووووووول ما تعودت اني اذااااااااااكر الهاااااااااااا بس ماشالله علية تذاكر وتدرب علي الملأ وانا املية بسسسسسسسسسسس اذا دوي في المذاكرة لرواضي 
> لكن حموووووووووووووووود افففففففففففففففف الشرح والتقااااارير والبحووووووووث كل اناااااااااااااااااااااا
> موووووت منة متي يخلص السنتين وايسير الجامعة


ان شاء الله تفرحيبه وتشوفينه ريال فالجامعه

يختي يوم اقوله ذاكر اروحك يقولي انا ماعرف اقرا انجليزي....انا اقراله السوال وهو يحل بروحه مااساعده فالحل......

البنت اروحها فديتها تحل واجباتها....عقب ماتخلص اشيك عليها

----------


## bent_dalma2007

البنات دووووومهم غيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اهل دبي والشارجه مادشووو اليوم
بنتخبرهم عن الامطار يقولون صبيب عندهم من الصبح ماوقف

----------


## دلع بو راشد

اسموحه منكن ..

بطلع ..

اشوفكن عقب ..

----------


## bent_dalma2007

اقوول منو ناااااااااااوي يسافر في الصيف ان شاالله

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> اسموحه منكن ..
> 
> بطلع ..
> 
> اشوفكن عقب ..


مسموحه الغاليه................

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> اقوول منو ناااااااااااوي يسافر في الصيف ان شاالله


والله بعدنا ماقررنا.......ريلي دوم يطري السفر
وانا اقوله....خلها لين الصيف وخير لكل حادث حديث...
لانه الصيف الماضي....سولفنا عن السفر واستعيلنا وحجزنا في شهر 3 لشهر سبعه واخر شي تكنسلت السفره بسبب المرض

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بنت دلما بترخص منج طشووونه
يطيح علينا نفاف....وبظهر البنيات خاري شوي... يشوفه وبردلج

----------


## (توته)

مرحبااااا... مبرووووك عليكم الرحمة  :Smile:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> والله بعدنا ماقررنا.......ريلي دوم يطري السفر
> وانا اقوله....خلها لين الصيف وخير لكل حادث حديث...
> لانه الصيف الماضي....سولفنا عن السفر واستعيلنا وحجزنا في شهر 3 لشهر سبعه واخر شي تكنسلت السفره بسبب المرض


ههههههههههههههه والله يعني شراتنة نحن حجزنة لماليزية ووووووووووووووايد احبة وهي حلوة للصغارية وبعدين تكنسلت السفرة والسنة انشاالله تركيا ولا ماليزي ولا بريطانية شو ريكم

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> اسموحه منكن ..
> 
> بطلع ..
> 
> اشوفكن عقب ..


وانا بعد بس برجع

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

:Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ههههههههههههههه والله يعني شراتنة نحن حجزنة لماليزية ووووووووووووووايد احبة وهي حلوة للصغارية وبعدين تكنسلت السفرة والسنة انشاالله تركيا ولا ماليزي ولا بريطانية شو ريكم


نحن كنا بانكوك اسبوعين وبنطير منها على ماليزيا....اسبوعين بعد
ومرتبين كل شي حتى الفنادق....
بس سبحان الله من عطاني التذاكر فريتهن فالكبت بدون ماافتح الظرف ...وحسيت بكتمه على صدري....
ولاشفت التذاكر الاشهر 7 يوم طلعتهن عشان نردهن.....الله مب كاتب لنا انروح

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبااااا... مبرووووك عليكم الرحمة


مرحبتين الغاليه

ومبروك علينا وعليج.....

اشحالج

----------


## بثـينه

*وأهل الشارجه شرفووووكم أخيرا ^^*

*أول مره أشوف تجمعكم تصدقون عاد ☺ ☺*

*عيبتني سوالفكم يالسه أقرا وأضحك ^^ ونستوووني على الصبح ^^*

*المهم حبوبات بخصوص الطقس ما شاء الله أمس بالليل ياني برد على ثنتين وشي ..*

*وطول الليل المطر ما وقف لين احين ما شاء الله بيأذن الظهر وبعده المطر متواااصل حتى غرفتي تنقط من جم مكان .. ياحه فوط و موزعه الطيس في كل مكان خخخخ* 

*ونسيت أقولكم عندي ولد واحد ربي يحفظه في الكي جي بس ما وديته الروضه اليوم علشان الجو ...*
*وهو متضايج اونه انا ابا اسير المدرسه هههه ويوم المدرسه ادز دز في الباص و صياح الصبح ونفسيته زفت خخخ* 
*عيااار هالياهل هع هع*

*شخباركم انتوا ☻☻*

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> *وأهل الشارجه شرفووووكم أخيرا ^^*
> 
> *أول مره أشوف تجمعكم تصدقون عاد ☺ ☺*
> 
> *عيبتني سوالفكم يالسه أقرا وأضحك ^^ ونستوووني على الصبح ^^*
> 
> *المهم حبوبات بخصوص الطقس ما شاء الله أمس بالليل ياني برد على ثنتين وشي ..*
> 
> *وطول الليل المطر ما وقف لين احين ما شاء الله بيأذن الظهر وبعده المطر متواااصل حتى غرفتي تنقط من جم مكان .. ياحه فوط و موزعه الطيس في كل مكان خخخخ* 
> ...


مرحبا الغاليه......حيالله اهل الشارجه
حياج....ويازين سوالفج..........
وان شاء الله دوم مستانسه....

ومبروك عليكم الرحمه.....وياعسه مديم عليكم الخير...

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> *وأهل الشارجه شرفووووكم أخيرا ^^*
> 
> *أول مره أشوف تجمعكم تصدقون عاد ☺ ☺*
> 
> *عيبتني سوالفكم يالسه أقرا وأضحك ^^ ونستوووني على الصبح ^^*
> 
> *المهم حبوبات بخصوص الطقس ما شاء الله أمس بالليل ياني برد على ثنتين وشي ..*
> 
> *وطول الليل المطر ما وقف لين احين ما شاء الله بيأذن الظهر وبعده المطر متواااصل حتى غرفتي تنقط من جم مكان .. ياحه فوط و موزعه الطيس في كل مكان خخخخ* 
> ...


كل اليهال جي موب بس ولدج الله يعينة عليهم ويهديهم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> كل اليهال جي موب بس ولدج الله يعينة عليهم ويهديهم


انتي من وين طلعتي

كله منج خليتيني بروحي....
جان الف على قسم المشكلات والذات مادري شسمه 
المهم وحده كاتبه انه ربيعتها دهست بنتها بالسياره
وجان اتم اصيح واشاهق. :Frown: ..وال الشسمه اتسيل...
قلبي عورني.....مااتخيل الموقف يصير جدامي

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

صلاة الظهر


باااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## nana2009



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> 




هههههههههههه

هلا والله بنانا .....اشحالج الغاليه...

----------


## nana2009

هلا فيج ياالغلا اشحالج 


ما شالله مستويه رومانسيه من الصبح حركات وكلمات 

تنفعين حق الازمات ههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هلا فيج ياالغلا اشحالج 
> 
> 
> ما شالله مستويه رومانسيه من الصبح حركات وكلمات 
> 
> تنفعين حق الازمات ههههه


الجوووو يساعد....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## زلال2008

مرحبااا بالحلوووين

----------


## nana2009

> 


احم احم احم 
منو الغالي انا والا في حد ثاني
ههههه

----------


## nana2009

> مرحبااا بالحلوووين


هلا وغلا اختي 
شخبارج

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبااا بالحلوووين


هلا زلال ........حلت دنياج

----------


## زلال2008

بنات حلوونا نتنااقس بموضوع مهم اذا ماعندكم ماانع طبعااا
اذا فيوم اكتشفتي انه ريلج يغازل شو بتكون رددت فعلج 
توني كنت اقرااا مقاله لناعمه الهاشمي ودار فبالي ها السوال

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> احم احم احم 
> منو الغالي انا والا في حد ثاني
> ههههه


انتي نانا.......اكيد

----------


## nana2009

احلى مساا لاحلى ربات البيوت

----------


## dxbgirl111

مرحبا حريم اشحالكم عساكم بخير ؟
.
عندكم مطر؟؟

----------


## dxbgirl111

> بنات حلوونا نتنااقس بموضوع مهم اذا ماعندكم ماانع طبعااا
> اذا فيوم اكتشفتي انه ريلج يغازل شو بتكون رددت فعلج 
> توني كنت اقرااا مقاله لناعمه الهاشمي ودار فبالي ها السوال


وشو راي ناعمة الهاشمي

----------


## فراشه المنتدى



----------


## nana2009

مرررررحبا

----------


## nana2009



----------


## bent_dalma2007

> انتي من وين طلعتي
> 
> كله منج خليتيني بروحي....
> جان الف على قسم المشكلات والذات مادري شسمه 
> المهم وحده كاتبه انه ربيعتها دهست بنتها بالسياره
> وجان اتم اصيح واشاهق...وال الشسمه اتسيل...
> قلبي عورني.....مااتخيل الموقف يصير جدامي


شعووووولة انة ااااااااااااااااااااااااااسفة مرة ثانية اذا طلعت انتي بعد اطلعي

----------


## بنت التوحيد

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا منو هني

----------


## bent_dalma2007

صباح الخير بنت التوحيد بنت دلمل وياج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

صبآح الخير ..


 :Smile:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

شعوووووووووووووولة وينج 
متايتنج في سالفة

----------


## bent_dalma2007

صباح الخير و العسل والجبن والجام يا دلع بو راشد

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مدآم صبآح فييه ..اكل اكييد حلوو ..


شحآلج ..؟ وشحآل عيآلج..؟

----------


## موكا كوفي

صباح الخير .. شخباركن ... ياريت لو كل وحده تقولنا عن هواياتها وكيف تقضي وقت الفراغ ...

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> صباح الخير .. شخباركن ... ياريت لو كل وحده تقولنا عن هواياتها وكيف تقضي وقت الفراغ ...


صبآح انورر ..

بخير الحمدالله ..انتي شحآلج ..؟ 

اغلب وقت فراغي .. ياا ع النت .. او اطآلع اتي في ..واذآ ملييت اسير المطبخ اتفنن ..قبل كنت اخيط الين لآ ..


وانتي  :Big Grin: .....؟

----------


## موكا كوفي

والله انا بصراحه بعدني ما تاقلمت وايد على البيت مخلصه الجامعه الكورس اللي طاف.. وبعد ما تروح بنتي المدرسه اكون فاضيه .. ايلس على النت .. .. عندي نيه ابدا احفظ قران بس مابديت للحين

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## دلع بو راشد

> والله انا بصراحه بعدني ما تاقلمت وايد على البيت مخلصه الجامعه الكورس اللي طاف.. وبعد ما تروح بنتي المدرسه اكون فاضيه .. ايلس على النت .. .. عندي نيه ابدا احفظ قران بس مابديت للحين


انا بعد تراودني هآي الفكره ..

لآن اغلب الحريم الي عندنآ يسيرون النآدي عشآن يحفضوون ويتعلمون احكآم التجويد .. بس اناعندي 
ولدي صغير مآ اعرف شو اسوي فييه .. ولآ ودي ..

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

احلى صباح لكل الموجودين
اشحالكن الغاليات

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ صبآح انور .

بخير وسهآله .. انتي شحآلح ..وشحآل عيآلج ..؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هلآ صبآح انور .
> 
> بخير وسهآله .. انتي شحآلح ..وشحآل عيآلج ..؟


ان شاء الله دوم..
الحمدلله الغاليه....نحن بخير... :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

يزآج الله خير .. ع الاذكآر ..

 :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> شعوووووووووووووولة وينج 
> متايتنج في سالفة


مرحبا بنت دلما 
امريني الغاليه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ان شاء الله دوم..
> الحمدلله الغاليه....نحن بخير...



تستآهلين الخير ..

بشري يآكم مطرر ..؟ نحن من الامس اظهر وقف عندنآ .. بس الحين بعده الجو مغيم ان شااء الله ايي ..

 :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> يزآج الله خير .. ع الاذكآر ..



اجمعين الغاليه

هاا بشري شو جوكم...

.

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

موكا كوفي 

اشحالج الغاليه

وبالنسبه للهوايات....
كل يومين اتطخ براسي هوايه....واتحمس

وعقب امل

مرااات تلقيني مطيحه فالمطبح....كيك وحلويات وسويتات....وعقب امل ..


مره الخياطه......عندي مكينه خياطه....ومهتمه واقرا واشوف...ماكملت شهر...ومليت...وصارلها المكينه شهور ماشفتها....

وجيه

بس اكثر وقت فراغي...عالنت.....وفليل احب اتلفزيون يوم يرقدون كلهم...وبس

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> تستآهلين الخير ..
> 
> بشري يآكم مطرر ..؟ نحن من الامس اظهر وقف عندنآ .. بس الحين بعده الجو مغيم ان شااء الله ايي ..


نحن شراتكم من امس الظهر ....تبدل الجووو وطلعت الشمس....

بس الحمدالله اليوم اصبحنا على امطار خفيفه....مرات نفاف ومرات طشاش....

والدنيا مغيمه...

وجنه بيوصلكم لانه الدنيا شمال مسوده....

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> نحن شراتكم من امس الظهر ....تبدل الجووو وطلعت الشمس....
> 
> بس الحمدالله اليوم اصبحنا على امطار خفيفه....مرات نفاف ومرات طشاش....
> 
> والدنيا مغيمه...
> 
> وجنه بيوصلكم لانه الدنيا شمال مسوده....



ان شااء الله الله يسمع منج ..

بعد ابااه ايي ادب في بشكآرتي ..اونه شووه ماماه متى وقف سيل ..؟! جآن اقولهآ ليش عآد ..؟ جآن تقول انا تعبانه كل اشوي انا اجي مشي ماي ..
قلت يعله مآ يوقف ادب فيج بس .. :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ان شااء الله الله يسمع منج ..
> 
> بعد ابااه ايي ادب في بشكآرتي ..اونه شووه ماماه متى وقف سيل ..؟! جآن اقولهآ ليش عآد ..؟ جآن تقول انا تعبانه كل اشوي انا اجي مشي ماي ..
> قلت يعله مآ يوقف ادب فيج بس ..


ان شاء الله  :Smile:  :12 (91):  :12 (81):  :12 (3):

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

دلع.....ماتلاحظين ام المرشح مادشت من يومين....ان شاء الله خير

وسراب بعد من راحت العمره ....ماندري ردت ولا لا...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اللي ريلها بحرف Aاطرشه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هييه والله صدقج 

عسى بس المانع خير 

سراب اظن بتاخذ اسبوع في العمره

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## دلع بو راشد

> اللي ريلها بحرف Aاطرشه



للاسف هب A
 :Frown:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هييه والله صدقج 
> 
> عسى بس المانع خير 
> 
> سراب اظن بتاخذ اسبوع في العمره


ان شاء الله

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## دلع بو راشد

مشااعل .. 

شرآيج مآ نسير نرقد بدآل هالملل  :Big Grin:

----------


## nana2009

> اللي ريلها بحرف Aاطرشه


مشكوووووووره مشاعل يه في وقته

----------


## nana2009

مرحبا مشاعل 
مرحبا دلع 
اشحالكم

----------


## nana2009

> مشااعل .. 
> 
> شرآيج مآ نسير نرقد بدآل هالملل


انا لو مثلكم لو احينه راقده 
من يومين ما سرت الدوام ومن وصلت اليهال المدرسه ورديت البيت قلت وينج يالشبريه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مرحبتيين .. 


بخير وسهآله .. شحآلج ..؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> انا لو مثلكم لو احينه راقده 
> من يومين ما سرت الدوام ومن وصلت اليهال المدرسه ورديت البيت قلت وينج يالشبريه



جآن زيين .. بس علآوي الله يهدآه مآ يرقد اصبح .. واذا بيرقد رقآد نص سآعه بس ..

ولآ ودي منى عيني  :Big Grin:

----------


## nana2009

> جآن زيين .. بس علآوي الله يهدآه مآ يرقد اصبح .. واذا بيرقد رقآد نص سآعه بس ..
> 
> ولآ ودي منى عيني


ماعلييه باجر بيكبر شوي وبيعتدل ارقاده

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ماعلييه باجر بيكبر شوي وبيعتدل ارقاده


ان شآآء الله .. 

جييه مى دآومتي هاليوميين ..؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

هلا نانا صباح الخير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

[COLOR="SeaGreen"]دلع يابووج شبعانه رقاد

البارحه بوالعيال مرقدني الساعه 9....اونه ويهي تعبان..من السهر

مالقيته الايتصلي من الصيدليه شونوع الحديد اللي تستخدمينه ...اول شي سكت عقب تذكرت اسم ...اخر دوا كنت اخذه

والله ويابلي اياه...يقولي ويهج مصفر اكيد دمج ناقص...وخلاني ارقد من وقت

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بسبح بنتي وبردلكم

----------


## nana2009

عازمتنكم على الكابتشينو

----------


## nana2009

> ان شآآء الله .. 
> 
> جييه مى دآومتي هاليوميين ..؟


ما فهمت دلع !!

----------


## nana2009

> بسبح بنتي وبردلكم


حمام الهنا فديتها

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> بسبح بنتي وبردلكم



حمآم الهنآ 

بنتريآج . :Smile:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ما فهمت دلع !!


لمآذآ لم تداومي هاليومين ..؟ 

ان شااء الله تفهميين  :Big Grin:

----------


## nana2009

> لمآذآ لم تداومي هاليومين ..؟ 
> 
> ان شااء الله تفهميين


هههههههه 
ازيغ اسوق في المطر ...... اقص عليج 
ساعات يكون مالي مزاج ومالي بارض.... بس جي 
وباليوم الثاتي ... يوم داومت حصلت وايد شغل على راسي 
قلت انشالله كل يوم لي مزاج واداوم

----------


## nana2009

الا بتخبرج دلع متى بيبندون المنتدى عشان استعد نفسيا

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> الا بتخبرج دلع متى بيبندون المنتدى عشان استعد نفسيا


والله يختج مآ دري .. 

هييه والله ملل من دوون المنتدى ..

----------


## nana2009

> والله يختج مآ دري .. 
> 
> هييه والله ملل من دوون المنتدى ..


واايد ملل ..... انا ماكنت بالاول جي وايد ادخل النت وبالذات المنتدى 
بس احينه بزياده حتى ريلي وعيالي مستغربين مني

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> واايد ملل ..... انا ماكنت بالاول جي وايد ادخل النت وبالذات المنتدى 
> بس احينه بزياده حتى ريلي وعيالي مستغربين مني



الحين اتجمع خلاج تلصقيين فييه ..

شكلج تحبينآ ادري  :Big Grin:

----------


## nana2009

تدرين جني بشلق 

عين على صفحة التجمع وعين على الصفحه اللي فيها شغلي على الكمبيوتر 

الله يعيني ... كل هذا عشان عيونكم

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> تدرين جني بشلق 
> 
> عين على صفحة التجمع وعين على الصفحه اللي فيها شغلي على الكمبيوتر 
> 
> الله يعيني ... كل هذا عشان عيونكم




سلآمج من اشلقآن  :Big Grin: 

تسلميين

----------


## nana2009

> الحين اتجمع خلاج تلصقيين فييه ..
> 
> شكلج تحبينآ ادري


تدرين دلع استوى التجمع والبنات شي مهم في حياتي 
احس انه ناقصني شي اذا ما رمستكم 
انتو جي والا انا بس (اعترفت بالحقيقه)

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> تدرين دلع استوى التجمع والبنات شي مهم في حياتي 
> احس انه ناقصني شي اذا ما رمستكم 
> انتو جي والا انا بس (اعترفت بالحقيقه)


هييه والله .

حتى انا .. نفسج. انا فليل ما ادخل ارقد وقت .. يتم قبلي عندكن ..

----------


## فيتامين سي

صبحكن الله بالخير ياخوياااتي

اشحالكن


مطر بسير القط الثياب بيتخرسن

----------


## nana2009

> هييه والله .
> 
> حتى انا .. نفسج. انا فليل ما ادخل ارقد وقت .. يتم قبلي عندكن ..


ههههههه تمشكلنا فالتجمع 

لاتحاتين فالليل محد يدخل مثل اول ... رقدي وانتي مطمئنه خخخخ

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> صبحكن الله بالخير ياخوياااتي
> 
> اشحالكن
> 
> 
> مطر بسير القط الثياب بيتخرسن




هلآ صبآح انور ..

بخير وسهآله ..

انتي شحآلج ..؟


تستآهلون المطر .. طرشييه صوبنآ فتآميين .. :Big Grin:

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ههههههه تمشكلنا فالتجمع 
> 
> لاتحاتين فالليل محد يدخل مثل اول ... رقدي وانتي مطمئنه خخخخ


لاحظت انه محد يدخل .. 

هييه والله تمشكلنآ . :Big Grin:

----------


## nana2009

> صبحكن الله بالخير ياخوياااتي
> 
> اشحالكن
> 
> 
> مطر بسير القط الثياب بيتخرسن


صباح النور والسرور يالغاليه 
بخير عساج بخير 
سيري لقطي ثيابج ونحن بنترياج

----------


## nana2009

بسألكم منو صاحب فكرة التجمع ؟؟

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشششششششششششششششششاعل ابي منج ومن الحريم كلهم افكار لمجسمات او العاب للعربي لبنتي رواضي صف ثالث
الله يخليكم لي

----------


## nana2009

> مشششششششششششششششششاعل ابي منج ومن الحريم كلهم افكار لمجسمات او العاب للعربي لبنتي رواضي صف ثالث
> الله يخليكم لي


هلا بنت دلما 
اممممم تقدرين اسوين مثلا مجسم شارع واشارة مرور وجسر وسيارات وناس تقطع الطريج او يهال يتريون باص المدرسه ....

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> بسألكم منو صاحب فكرة التجمع ؟؟


ما عرفها وحده نكها بالنغلش سوت اتجمع ولا تمت تسولف فييه 

يزاها الله عنا كل خير

----------


## فيتامين سي

اسمحلي فديتكن حالة طواري عندنا ههههههه

يتنا سحابه مااشااء الله يالمطر

----------


## nana2009

> اسمحلي فديتكن حالة طواري عندنا ههههههه
> 
> يتنا سحابه مااشااء الله يالمطر


ما شالله عدكم مطر فيتامين 
اكيد نحن بعد ترانى ييرانكم

----------


## فيتامين سي

الحمدلله غيمه بس مطر قوي ووقفت

نفس الفجر يانا مطر قوي ووقف

الحمدلله ربي يرزقكم مثلنا

نانا اكيد نفسكم بس انتي في الدوام

----------


## فيتامين سي

اشحالج نانا وشوو حال العيال 

وانتي ام راشد اشالج وشحال الصغاريه

----------


## nana2009

> الحمدلله غيمه بس مطر قوي ووقفت
> 
> نفس الفجر يانا مطر قوي ووقف
> 
> الحمدلله ربي يرزقكم مثلنا
> 
> نانا اكيد نفسكم بس انتي في الدوام


اكيد فيتامين بتصل البيت وبتاكد

----------


## nana2009

[IMG]http//gallery.egyptsons.com/data/media/9/1600heart_1020.jpg[/IMG]

احلى ورد للي سوت هالتجمع 
ياريت تدخل عشان نشكرها

----------


## فيتامين سي

تستاهل مشرفتنا *‏ƺọỐġ❤ĞăζβЎ الورد*

*هي صاحبة التجمع*

----------


## nana2009



----------


## دلع بو راشد

> اشحالج نانا وشوو حال العيال 
> 
> وانتي ام راشد اشالج وشحال الصغاريه


بخير يعلج الخير .. 

نحن مآ يآنآ مطر .. بس شي غيووم ..

----------


## دلع بو راشد

بالعآفيه نآنآ .. 

بنتريآج ..

 :Smile:

----------


## nana2009

بسير اتريق وراجعه ... اتريوني بلييز

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

يالسه اقرااا سوالفكن واشوف شو طافني

نانا ودلع الله يهنيكم بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن

فيتامين.....مرحبا الغاليه
اشحالج وشحال العيال

مبروووك عليكم الرحمه....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اجواااااء العين....براد ماشاء الله

----------


## فيتامين سي

> فيتامين.....مرحبا الغاليه
> اشحالج وشحال العيال
> 
> مبروووك عليكم الرحمه....


 
مرحبتين الغاليه

بخير ربي يسلمج

وربي يبارك فيج وعساها امطار خير وبركه

اشحالج انتي وصغاريه ؟

----------


## فيتامين سي

ماشااء الله الدنيا غيوم وزخات مطر من الصبح تطلع الشمس وترد تغيم

الحين عندنا هوا بارد

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبتين الغاليه
> 
> بخير ربي يسلمج
> 
> وربي يبارك فيج وعساها امطار خير وبركه
> 
> اشحالج انتي وصغاريه ؟


ان شاء الله دووم

الحمدلله بخير وعااافيه.....

----------


## فيتامين سي

حصري فقط لتجمعنا الغيوم فوق بيتنا هههههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ماشااء الله الدنيا غيوم وزخات مطر من الصبح تطلع الشمس وترد تغيم
> 
> الحين عندنا هوا بارد



هيه الحمدلله

شرات جونا......

ان شاء الله يتم لين الجمعه....
خاطرنا بكشته.....

----------


## *القطريه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> حصري فقط لتجمعنا الغيوم فوق بيتنا هههههههه


سلاااامي عليج يا امحمد

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هلا والله باهل الدوحه

اشحالج الغاليه

----------


## فيتامين سي

ربي يسلمج يامشاعل

المهم شوو اخبارج ماطلعتو تطالعون الوديان

حطي ع قناة الضفره يحطون الوديان الاسبوع هذا ان ماطلعت اشوف الوديان بتخبل

العرج يحن 
ههههههههه

----------


## *القطريه*

الله يحييكم مشاعل
 وفيتامين سي
اشلونكم خواتي؟؟

----------


## فيتامين سي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
وعليكم السلام الغاليه حيااج الله

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلا القطريه 

عليكم اسلام 


شحالج .؟

----------


## فيتامين سي

> هيه الحمدلله
> 
> شرات جونا......
> 
> ان شاء الله يتم لين الجمعه....
> خاطرنا بكشته.....


 
هييه والله نحن بعد خاطرنا في كشته صوب ليبال 

الودياان شوو محطينهن بس اكيد زحمه الله يعينا 

بنطلع وامرنا الله المهم كشته ههههه

----------


## فيتامين سي

> الله يحييكم مشاعل
> وفيتامين سي
> اشلونكم خواتي؟؟


 
بخير ربي يسلمج


اشلونج انتي عسااج بخير ؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> حصري فقط لتجمعنا الغيوم فوق بيتنا هههههههه




ياآآ سلام ..

 :Smile:

----------


## *القطريه*

الله يسلمج يافيتامين
الحمدلله انا بخير

----------


## فيتامين سي

> ياآآ سلام ..


 
يسلمج ربي

اشحالج انتي وين غاطه ماتردين عليه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ربي يسلمج يامشاعل
> 
> المهم شوو اخبارج ماطلعتو تطالعون الوديان
> 
> حطي ع قناة الضفره يحطون الوديان الاسبوع هذا ان ماطلعت اشوف الوديان بتخبل
> 
> العرج يحن 
> ههههههههه



والله ماطلعنا ماشي وقت....ريلي يرد من الدوام قريب المغرب...

بس ان شاء الله يوم الجمعه اونه بظهرنا البر....يقول جهزي اغراضج بتطبخيلنا هناك....

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> يسلمج ربي
> 
> اشحالج انتي وين غاطه ماتردين عليه



بخير \ امبوني ارقد علآوي ..وعقب يلست افرفر في المنتدى .. وعندي ختي وولدهآ مطفربي ما خلى شي مآ خربه  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> الله يحييكم مشاعل
>  وفيتامين سي
> اشلونكم خواتي؟؟


الحمد لله اختي.....بخير

----------


## فيتامين سي

> الله يسلمج يافيتامين
> الحمدلله انا بخير


 
عسااه دووم ياارب 

ممكن تسدحين بطلقتج الشخصيه >>>> حلووه تسدحين ههههههه


يالله اعترافي لنا مرتبطه ولابعدج طليقه حره هههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

فيتامين توقيعج واااايد حلوووووو

----------


## فيتامين سي

> والله ماطلعنا ماشي وقت....ريلي يرد من الدوام قريب المغرب...
> 
> بس ان شاء الله يوم الجمعه اونه بظهرنا البر....يقول جهزي اغراضج بتطبخيلنا هناك....


زين والله حلاته الطبخ يوم تطلعون كشته بس البر الحين هب شي سيرو الوديان السيح اشحلاته 


تعرفين انا ماحب البر وايد لانه يوم نرجع كله ملابسنا تراب ههههههه

وانا اتحسس من التراب هههه

----------


## *القطريه*

ههههههههههه
انا مسجونه في
 القفص الذهبي
وبطاقتي الشخصيه
عيزانه اروح اييبها واسدحها لج

عندي سؤال لكم؟؟
شنهو اكثر قسم تدخلينه
في المنتدى وليش << وانتي اشدخلج !!

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> عسااه دووم ياارب 
> 
> ممكن تسدحين بطلقتج الشخصيه >>>> حلووه تسدحين ههههههه
> 
> 
> يالله اعترافي لنا مرتبطه ولابعدج طليقه حره هههه


القطريه نحن عرفتي تفلتين منا......
بس فيتامين ...مااظن...ههههههههههه

تراااا من شروط تجمعنا......ههههه

----------


## nana2009

انا رديت لعيونكم 
مشاعل لج وحشه يا وحشه
القطريه اشحالج

----------


## فيتامين سي

> بخير \ امبوني ارقد علآوي ..وعقب يلست افرفر في المنتدى .. وعندي ختي وولدهآ مطفربي ما خلى شي مآ خربه


 
ربي يخليلج عيالج يحليلها اختج سلمي عليها تغيير جو في بيتج ههههههههههه

----------


## *القطريه*

هلا نانا الحمدلله 
الله يرضى عليج انا بخير
انتي شلونج؟؟
ليش مارديتوا على سؤالي؟

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> ههههههههههه
> انا مسجونه في
>  القفص الذهبي
> وبطاقتي الشخصيه
> عيزانه اروح اييبها واسدحها لج
> 
> عندي سؤال لكم؟؟
> شنهو اكثر قسم تدخلينه
> في المنتدى وليش << وانتي اشدخلج !!



شحآلج اول ...؟ :Big Grin: 

مآشي قسم محد .. كل الاقسآم ..افرفر فيهن ..

ويمكن الاكثر قسم المطبخ ..ادور اكلآت يدآد ..

----------


## فيتامين سي

> فيتامين توقيعج واااايد حلوووووو


 

عيونج الحلووه الغاليه مايغلا عليج

----------


## nana2009

اكثر قسم المجلس العام والحياة الاسريه

----------


## nana2009

وانتي يالقطريه شو الاقسام اللي اكثر شي تدخلينها

----------


## *القطريه*

هلا دلع توني بكتب اشفيج
ماتكلميني << تبي تمد البوز
شلونج اختي ماشاءالله طلعتي طباخه؟؟
انا مااحب طريج المطبخ 
شكرا لج وحق نانا لانكم جاوبتوا
باقي مشاعل وفيتامين سي

----------


## فيتامين سي

> ههههههههههه
> انا مسجونه في
> القفص الذهبي
> وبطاقتي الشخصيه
> عيزانه اروح اييبها واسدحها لج
> 
> عندي سؤال لكم؟؟
> شنهو اكثر قسم تدخلينه
> في المنتدى وليش << وانتي اشدخلج !!


 
ان شااء الله ماتطلعين من السجن ويحكمون عليج مؤبد مثلنا ههههههههه

زين روحي بيتكم بالمترو اسرع وسدحيها لاتنسين ههههههه

انا ادخل اغلب هذي الاقسام تقريبا يوميا

المجلس العام

ملتقى الحوار والمناقشات الجادة

الملتقى الإجتماعي


تطوير الذات و حل المشكلات 


سـاعــدونـي 

العلاقات العائلية


عالم الطبخ بكل اقسامه


وباقي الاقسام ادخلها احيانا

----------


## *القطريه*

> وانتي يالقطريه شو الاقسام اللي اكثر شي تدخلينها


الله يسلمج انا ادخل الترفيهي
والقسم الاسلامي وايد مفيده مواضيعه
واذا كنت متفرغه وابي اتنكد ادخل المشكلات
و قسم الشعر بعد حلو

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

عندي سؤال لكم؟؟
شنهو اكثر قسم تدخلينه
في المنتدى وليش << وانتي اشدخلج !!


حسب المزاج والوقت.....والشهر ...هههه

مثلا ...اذا خاطري في شي...اشتريه ادش المول واشوف شو اليديد....من عطور ودخون ...اجهزه للطبخ...(طبعا دخول المول مش زي خروجه...لازم بيزات...)) ادمنته فتره عقب....طحت على خشمي...بسبب الاشياء اللي اشتريها وانصدم مرات فيها...

فتره .....اول ماسكنت في بيت بروحي...ادش قسم الديكور والحدايق

عقب تميت ادش المناقشات الجاده..وتطوير الذات وحل المشكلات

قبل الصيف كنت ادش قسم السياحه.....ادور تقارير ورحلات البنات عشان اخذ فكره

واخر شي دشيت قسم العلاقات العائليه...وشفت التجمع....وطنشت الباجي

طبعا ادش اخذ لفه في القسم الاسلامي بس قليل لاني اخاف افتي في شي..مااعرفه او اقرا شي بالغلط يشوش عليه
الحمدلله ...كل شي متوفر عالنت....ومواقع موثوقه ارجع لها ...اذا احتج شي

كذا مره احط ادعيه او موضوع بس مافي تفاعل..

وباقي الاقسام مرات ادشها اذا احتجت شي معين موجود\فالقسم....
بس فيه اقسام عمري مادشيتها.....

----------


## فيتامين سي

نانا تعرفين حد يلمع جواتي في الشارجه ولاعيمان 

اسمحيلي ع هذا السوال بس ولدي عندي ياي من الدوره 

ويدور حد يلمع له جوتيه تعرفين الكليات ان ماتلمع جوتيه عدل بيطلعون عيونه

----------


## *القطريه*

فيتامين سي ماعندنا ميترو هههه
وشكرا على الاجابه
و مشكوره مشاعل 
على الاجابه

----------


## nana2009

> نانا تعرفين حد يلمع جواتي في الشارجه ولاعيمان 
> 
> اسمحيلي ع هذا السوال بس ولدي عندي ياي من الدوره 
> 
> ويدور حد يلمع له جوتيه تعرفين الكليات ان ماتلمع جوتيه عدل بيطلعون عيونه


لا والله ما ادري 
خليه يشتري جوتي يديد عن يطلعون عينه ههه

----------


## فيتامين سي

> لا والله ما ادري 
> خليه يشتري جوتي يديد عن يطلعون عينه ههه


 
جوتيه يديد بس لازم يلمعه بسال في قسم ساعدوني ههههههه

----------


## nana2009

فيتامين في محل احيد بشارع الوحده بس ها يصلح الجواتي .. بس يمكن بعد يلمع

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انا رديت لعيونكم 
> مشاعل لج وحشه يا وحشه
> القطريه اشحالج


ما يوحشكيش غالي يالغاليه


انا بخير....انتي شحالج

----------


## nana2009

> ما يوحشكيش غالي يالغاليه
> 
> 
> انا بخير....انتي شحالج


بخير عساج بخير 
انا البارحه يلست العصر بروحي اتفرفر في المنتدى ما دخلتي ولا حد دخل
منساع ارمس دلع اقولها اتمشكلنا في هالتجمع صار لنا ادمان ههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وينكم.......علللللللللللللللللق

----------


## nana2009

جنه جريب اسكرونه هئ هئ

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> بخير عساج بخير 
> انا البارحه يلست العصر بروحي اتفرفر في المنتدى ما دخلتي ولا حد دخل
> منساع ارمس دلع اقولها اتمشكلنا في هالتجمع صار لنا ادمان ههههه


والله صدق انه ادمااان.....

بس تعرفين عقب العصر ماشي وقت الوقت قصير ...

وفي الليل ماتدشوون ...

----------


## nana2009

> والله صدق انه ادمااان.....
> 
> بس تعرفين عقب العصر ماشي وقت الوقت قصير ...
> 
> وفي الليل ماتدشوون ...


في الليل بخ رقاااد 
بس لا تحاتين في الويكند اكون موجوده لما ريلي يكون زام

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> في الليل بخ رقاااد 
> بس لا تحاتين في الويكند اكون موجوده لما ريلي يكون زام


تسلمين

----------


## nana2009

ما لحقتي علي يا مشاعل حطيت منساع صوره كبيره قد الشاشه اهداء حق صاحبة فكرة التجمع 
عقب حاولت امسحه وبالزوور امتسحت.... جان راغوني من التجمع

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> ما لحقتي علي يا مشاعل حطيت منساع صوره كبيره قد الشاشه اهداء حق صاحبة فكرة التجمع 
> عقب حاولت امسحه وبالزوور امتسحت.... جان راغوني من التجمع


ههههههههههههههههههه

ماعاش من يروغج

----------


## nana2009

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماعاش من يروغج


تسلمييين 
بعدين وين احصل حريم مثلكن حبوبات وحلوات

----------


## nana2009

وين ام المرشح تولهنا عليها واايد وعلى سوالفها

----------


## nana2009

مشاعل تحبين الورد 

انزين تحبين ريلج يهديج ورد والا هديه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> تسلمييين 
> بعدين وين احصل حريم مثلكن حبوبات وحلوين


تسلمين....الغاليه من طيب اصلج

انا اول كنت اقرا مواضيع واو مشاكل ...واشوف ردود البنات
اقول اتخيل اني انا صاحبة الموضوع...ويمكن اللي يردون عليه بنات صغااار وماعندهم خبره...او بس يبون مشاركات....

كنت ابا اعرف اذا فيه حريم من سني وعندهم خبره واثق في رايهم...والحمدلله لقيت اللي اباه فالتجمع هذا...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشاعل تحبين الورد 
> 
> انزين تحبين ريلج يهديج ورد والا هديه


احب الورد وااايد بس مااحب اهديه او حد يهديني... 
لاني انا من الناس اتعلق فالشي واحب احتفظ فيه ...والورد يذبل بسرعه....

احب يهديني هديه....

تدرين حتى يوم يهديني عطور ماحب استخدمها احتفظ فيها ارش بس رشه صغيره عشان ماتخلص...خخخخ
واستعمل عطوري عااادي اتسبح بس في البيت طبعا

عندي عطور منه يمكن من اربع سنين.. :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> وين ام المرشح تولهنا عليها واايد وعلى سوالفها


هيه والله تولهنا عليها....مالها بالعاده تقطعنا
ان شاء الله خير.....

----------


## nana2009

> احب الورد وااايد بس مااحب اهديه او حد يهديني... 
> لاني انا من الناس اتعلق فالشي واحب احتفظ فيه ...والورد يذبل بسرعه....
> 
> احب يهديني هديه....
> 
> تدرين حتى يوم يهديني عطور ماحب استخدمها احتفظ فيها ارش بس رشه صغيره عشان ماتخلص...خخخخ
> واستعمل عطوري عااادي اتسبح بس في البيت طبعا
> 
> عندي عطور منه يمكن من اربع سنين..


انا عكسج العطور اللي اييبه اسبح فيها عشان اييبلي اكثر واكثر 
وعشان ما يضايج ويقول هيه ما عيبج
انتي ليش تحتفظين فيها للذكرى

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## nana2009

انا ناويه اسوي رجيم خفيف عدنا عرس
خفي علي شوي يا مشاعل

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انا عكسج العطور اللي اييبه اسبح فيها عشان اييبلي اكثر واكثر 
> وعشان ما يضايج ويقول هيه ما عيبج
> انتي ليش تحتفظين فيها للذكرى


انا مايدري اني ايودهن......




> انتي ليش تحتفظين فيها للذكرى


هيه...طبع خايس فيني....مادري ليش....
تدرين كنت محتفظه فالورد مال مسكتي مال العرس....حاطتنه في علبه....
تم عندي 7 سنين بس يوم كنت ارتب اغراضي عشان نطلع لبيت بروحنا.....ماكنت فالموود ومضايجه جااان افره...ويا وايد اغراض....كنت احتفظ فيها....

بتضحكين عليه ....تعرفين عطور باريس جاليري يغلفونها...ويربوطنها بشرايط حتى هذيل احتفظ فيهن....اول الحين لا بس العطر....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انا ناويه اسوي رجيم خفيف عدنا عرس
> خفي علي شوي يا مشاعل



يااختي انا من اقول بسوي رجيم ...اتخبل اكثر على الاكل....وتلاقيني 24 ساعه فالمطبخ...
اكل اي شي اشوفه....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وااااو الجو خبال عندنا.......مغيم وبارد....

حلووو للتمشي.....

----------


## nana2009

> انا مايدري اني ايودهن......
> 
> 
> 
> هيه...طبع خايس فيني....مادري ليش....
> تدرين كنت محتفظه فالورد مال مسكتي مال العرس....حاطتنه في علبه....
> تم عندي 7 سنين بس يوم كنت ارتب اغراضي عشان نطلع لبيت بروحنا.....ماكنت فالموود ومضايجه جااان افره...ويا وايد اغراض....كنت احتفظ فيها....
> 
> بتضحكين عليه ....تعرفين عطور باريس جاليري يغلفونها...ويربوطنها بشرايط حتى هذيل احتفظ فيهن....اول الحين لا بس العطر....


في اشياء حلوه الواحد يحتفظ فيها بس شوفي آخرتها تفرينها في الزباله وانتي بكرامه 
والمشكله تاخذ مكان في الكبت 
انا كل شي افره ما احب احتقظ بوايد اشياء ما احب اكدس وايد اشياء عندي لاني ادري آخرتهل بفرهم 
يتني نفس حالتج ايمع الورود مال تغليف الهدايا اوني بغلف عقب افرهن واسير اغلف في المحلات

----------


## nana2009

> وااااو الجو خبال عندنا.......مغيم وبارد....
> 
> حلووو للتمشي.....


انشالله يتم جي لي الويكند عشان الكل يطلع البر

----------


## nana2009



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

يزاج الله خير

----------


## nana2009

]

[

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مع السلامه نانا...............

اسمحيلي مرت عليه اختي من اسبوعين مب شايفتنها.....
وانشغلت شوي....

----------


## nana2009

[

مع السلامه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> هلا بنت دلما 
> اممممم تقدرين اسوين مثلا مجسم شارع واشارة مرور وجسر وسيارات وناس تقطع الطريج او يهال يتريون باص المدرسه ....


ووووووووووووووووووووووواي كل هااااااااااااااااااااا ان بسوي ههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليج nana

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مشششششششششششششششاعل اكيد تتغدين
هنيييييييييييييييي
اليوم انا من التعب احس اني بمووت

----------


## bent_dalma2007

أنا هنييييييي مراحب

----------


## Rosewater

مرحبااااااااااا 
حد هنييييي؟

----------


## Rosewater

هلا بنت دلما شحاالك؟

----------


## Rosewater

مبرووك عليكم الرحمه
يقولون جوالبلاد رووعه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

طاااااااااااب حالج حبيبتي

----------


## bent_dalma2007

شو اخبار الجو بس اول انتي من اي امارة ان شالله من ابوظبي

----------


## Rosewater

انا من دبي وحاليا في بريطانيا

----------


## Rosewater

يحليلك بنت دلما تددورين حد من بوظبي؟؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشششششششششششششششاعل اكيد تتغدين
> هنيييييييييييييييي
> اليوم انا من التعب احس اني بمووت


عووونج بنت دلماااا

وسلامتج الغاليه ......شوفيج

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مرحبااااااااااا 
> حد هنييييي؟


هلا روز اشحالج الغاليه

----------


## Rosewater

مشااعل شخبارك؟

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشااعل شخبارك؟


الحمدلله الغاليه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

شخباركم......شو العيال...

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مششششششششششششششاعل وينج من الصبح ادورج
انتي تدخلين وانا اطلع 
شو تعبت
المهم 
الغالية كنت ابي تساعديني 
مدرسة رواظي طالبة من الثلاثة الاوائل مجسمات تعليمية لرياضيات والعربي
والله راسي يعورررني
سعدوني تعبببببببببببببببانة

----------


## bent_dalma2007

جهزتي ليوم التراث قولي شو سوتي
لقيتي عباية للحلوة يشرطن بعد

----------


## bent_dalma2007

Rosewater واين في بريطانية لانة ربيعتي في بريطانيا تعالج عيالة الله يشفيهم

----------


## bent_dalma2007

صباح الخير شو ولا حد من البارحة ان شاالله الكل بخير

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ صبآح انوور ..

انآ هنييه  :Big Grin: 

شحآلج ..؟ وشحآل عيآلج ..؟

----------


## bent_dalma2007

هلا والله شو الاخبار

----------


## دلع بو راشد

اشبلآج تردين ..

وتطلعيين .. :Big Grin:

----------


## nana2009

صبااح الخير والانوار

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ

صبآآح انور ..


شحآلج ..؟

----------


## nana2009

بخير عساج بخير 

اشحالج واشحال عيالج

----------


## nana2009



----------


## دلع بو راشد

الحمدالله .. بخير وسهآله .. 

وينهن الحرمآت اليوم مآلهن شووف ..؟

----------


## bent_dalma2007

nanaصباحج خير

----------


## bent_dalma2007

والله يا الغالية يالسة ادوووووووووووووور تقارير وابحاث للعيال
والله الراس داير يااختي

----------


## nana2009

> الحمدالله .. بخير وسهآله .. 
> 
> وينهن الحرمآت اليوم مآلهن شووف ..؟


من فتره مختفيات عسى المانع يكون خير 
وبعد مشاعل ما دخلت اليوم اكيد راقده

----------


## bent_dalma2007

المهم شو في الحريم اليوم مااحد مويود

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> والله يا الغالية يالسة ادوووووووووووووور تقارير وابحاث للعيال
> والله الراس داير يااختي


الله يعيينج ..

 :Smile:

----------


## nana2009

> nanaصباحج خير


صبااح النور حبيتي

اشحالج واشحال العيال

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> من فتره مختفيات عسى المانع يكون خير 
> وبعد مشاعل ما دخلت اليوم اكيد راقده


لآ مآ اظن راقد .. بناتهآ مآ يرقد .. 

جآن مب سايره مكآن ..

----------


## bent_dalma2007

الصراحة الرمسة بدون مشاعل موب شي nana منو عندة صغارية ويقدر يرقد ما شاالله عليهم يوعون الووووووووووووواحد من احسن نوووومة الله يخليهممممممممممممممممم

----------


## nana2009

انا عرفت مشاعل ويييييين سايره

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هههههههههه ..


حليلهآ..

----------


## nana2009

ويين بسيرون في الويكند

----------


## دلع بو راشد

مادري والله لين الينه ..

الجمعه بيتغدون عندنا قوم عمي .. والمغرب بسير صوب اهلي . 

اسبت مآدري ..

----------


## nana2009

مدام عرفنا مشاعل وين ..... يالله بعد نسير نحن المول

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> مدام عرفنا مشاعل وين ..... يالله بعد نسير نحن المول



انا بسير انتي يلسي في دوامج مآشي طلعه  :Big Grin:

----------


## bent_dalma2007

ويا حظهههها انا صارلي يمكن فوق الشهر ما ظهرة والله اني ميتة والله اني اتحلم بالكتب والامتحانات متي بس يخلصون احس انا الاجازة موب راضي اتي
الله يكووون في عون كل الامهههههههههههههههههات

----------


## nana2009

> ويا حظهههها انا صارلي يمكن فوق الشهر ما ظهرة والله اني ميتة والله اني اتحلم بالكتب والامتحانات متي بس يخلصون احس انا الاجازة موب راضي اتي
> الله يكووون في عون كل الامهههههههههههههههههات


الله يكون في عونج ....
بس ليش عيالج في اي صف ؟
وليش ما تخلينهم يعتمدون شويه على عمرهم ؟

----------


## nana2009

> حرام عليكم كلكم بتروحون ومنوووووووو بيتم عندي لو مو انتو الله يعلم شو بسوي


لا تحاتين حبيبتي 
يوم بنظهر بناخذج معانا

----------


## bent_dalma2007

حرام عليكم كلكم بتروحون ومنوووووووو بيتم عندي لو مو انتو الله يعلم شو بسوي

----------


## دلع بو راشد

> احلى شي لمة الاهل 
> تسوى عن مية طلعه


هييه والله صدقج ..

وانتوا وين نآويين تسيرون .؟

----------


## nana2009

> مادري والله لين الينه ..
> 
> الجمعه بيتغدون عندنا قوم عمي .. والمغرب بسير صوب اهلي . 
> 
> اسبت مآدري ..


احلى شي لمة الاهل 
تسوى عن مية طلعه

----------


## nana2009

دلع تعالي معرض الزفاف اللي في اكسبو فاتح لين السبت

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> الله يكون في عونج ....
> بس ليش عيالج في اي صف ؟
> وليش ما تخلينهم يعتمدون شويه على عمرهم ؟


اعيالي شباب ماشاالله واحد صف 10 وصف 9
بس انا غلتط من الاول من يوم هم في الروضة وانا وياهم عشان جيي مووووول مايعروفون يذاكرون بروحم
عكس رواضي 3 ابروحة تسوي كل شي مووول ما جابلة

----------


## دلع بو راشد

جآن زيين .. غير بقولي ريلي شوه تبينه بتعرسين مره ثآنيه  :Big Grin:

----------


## nana2009

> اعيالي شباب ماشاالله واحد صف 10 وصف 9
> بس انا غلتط من الاول من يوم هم في الروضة وانا وياهم عشان جيي مووووول مايعروفون يذاكرون بروحم
> عكس رواضي 3 ابروحة تسوي كل شي مووول ما جابلة


الله يخليهم لج انشالله 
انا بنتي من هالسنه هاي قلتلها خلاص انا تعبت انتي صرتي كبيره وذاكري بروحج هي صف 6 بس انا براجعلج عقب ما ذاكرين
والباجين 5 و3 انا اذاكرلهم 
والله يعيناااا

----------


## nana2009

> جآن زيين .. غير بقولي ريلي شوه تبينه بتعرسين مره ثآنيه


ههههههه 
قوليلها ابى اكون دوم عروووووووووس

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> الله يخليهم لج انشالله 
> انا بنتي من هالسنه هاي قلتلها خلاص انا تعبت انتي صرتي كبيره وذاكري بروحج هي صف 6 بس انا براجعلج عقب ما ذاكرين
> والباجين 5 و3 انا اذاكرلهم 
> والله يعيناااا


والله شو اقولج نصيحتي لج خليهم ثلاثتهم الله يخليهم لج يذكرون برووحم ودورج بس مراجعة

----------


## bent_dalma2007

عيالج مدارس خاصة ولا حكومية ولانموذجية

----------


## bent_dalma2007

واينكم

----------


## nana2009

> عيالج مدارس خاصة ولا حكومية ولانموذجية


عيالي مدارس خاصه منهج بريطاني

----------


## nana2009

اسمحولي انا ظهرت وما خبرتكم

----------


## nana2009

وييييييييييييييينكم يا حريم اليوم

----------


## bent_dalma2007

موجوووووووووووووودين

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انا عرفت مشاعل ويييييين سايره


غلط...............

يعني ماتدرون ورايحه اليوم؟؟؟




اتغلى اشوف حد بيسال عني ولا لا......ههههههههه



لا امزح.....الله يسلمكن تراه اليوم يوم التراث في مدرسة بنتي.....
عاااد الصبح نشينا كالعاده ولبستها هي واخوها وراحووو فالباص....

عقب نشت بنتي وسبحتها ولبستها.....
وعقب انا تجهزت وعقب وعيت الصغيرونه وجهزتها ..... 

وعالساعه 8 ونص رحنا المدرسه.....عشان الحق على ولدي مايبا يروح الرحله يبا يحضر الحفله...

ورحنا واستانسنا شحلاتهم اليهال....يرقصون ....
وعقب كلنا من البوفيه..

وردينا....ومرتني اختي.....وخذنا الوقت...



والله اشتقتلكن ..........وتذكرتكن وانا بالحفله......هههههههههههههه

----------


## nana2009

مشاعل شخبارج

----------


## nana2009

عيل جي يا مشاعل انتي في الحفله ويا اليهال
ونحن نتحراج سايره المول هههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> عيل جي يا مشاعل انتي في الحفله ويا اليهال
> ونحن نتحراج سايره المول هههههه


هلا نانا الغاليه
شحالج.....


شفتي عاااد ظلمتوني......

هيه والله رحنا حفلتهم وستانسنا....

----------


## nana2009

> هلا نانا الغاليه
> شحالج.....
> 
> 
> شفتي عاااد ظلمتوني......
> 
> هيه والله رحنا حفلتهم وستانسنا....


هيه والله ظلمناج ما تستاهلين وحليلج .... بس كله مني انا دخلت في بالهم هالفكره
زين اتونستو وتونسوا اليهال فديتهم

----------


## nana2009

ما يندرى ام المرشح شو اخبارها انشالله خير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ان شاء الله....والله بديت احاتيها.....

----------


## nana2009

السموحه اختي انا ظاهره انشالله نلتقي المسا على خير

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

خروج للصلاة 

ولي عودة....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ندااااااااااااااااااااااااااء لام المررررررررررررررشح

الغالية اذا تدشيت وتقرين فالتجمع
طمنينا عليج لاننا بصراحه مشغوبين عليج

وعسى المانع خير

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مششششاعل انا اقول لش الصبح مختفية

----------


## bent_dalma2007

المهم انج استنستي
انا بروح اصلي

----------


## bent_dalma2007

مششششاعل انا اقول لش الصبح مختفية

----------


## #بنت ابوها#

السلام عليكم 
اخباركم

----------


## #بنت ابوها#

ليش جي حظي كل ما ادخل ماحصل حد

----------


## دلع بو راشد

هلآ 

عليكم اسلآم ..

بخير .. اخبآرج انتي ..؟

----------


## فيتامين سي

مساكن الله بالخير خوياتي

----------


## فيتامين سي

اسمحلي خوياتي مادخل وايد يبت شغاله والحين اعلمها تبغي حد يوقف وياها طول الوقت لين تتعلم

وعندنا مناسبه اليوم قولو ربي يتممها ع خير يارب بخبركن بعدين ههههههههه

----------


## #بنت ابوها#

فيتامين ... الله يتممها لكم على خير ويفرحكم

----------


## ام اسامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشحالكم ياربات البيوت 

اول مره ادش عندكم هع وحبيت اسلم عليكم تراني شراتكم ربت بيت

----------


## بنت التوحيد

مرحبااااااااااااااااا منو هني

----------


## nana2009

> اسمحلي خوياتي مادخل وايد يبت شغاله والحين اعلمها تبغي حد يوقف وياها طول الوقت لين تتعلم
> 
> وعندنا مناسبه اليوم قولو ربي يتممها ع خير يارب بخبركن بعدين ههههههههه


هلا الغاليه بالبركه عليج الشغاله اليديد ه ... الله يعطيج خيرها ويكفيج شرها
والله يتمم مناسبتكم على خير .... يالله قوليلنا ترانا مشوقين 
والمناسبه هي اللي بالي بالك يا فيتامين

----------


## nana2009



----------


## nana2009



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مساكن الله بالخير.......
وطيب الله ايامكن بذكره وطاعته......

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> 


الله يبارك ايامج الغاليه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

نانا وينج الليله
ولا الحب ماعنده زام الليله


بتخبركن ماشي اخبار عن ام المرشح

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

صبااااااااااااااااح الخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## nana2009

> نانا وينج الليله
> ولا الحب ماعنده زام الليله
> 
> 
> بتخبركن ماشي اخبار عن ام المرشح


هههههههههه
هيه والله ما كان عنده زام

لا والله ما شي اخبار انشالله اتكون بخييييييير

----------


## nana2009

انحسدنا ياحريم وين يمعتكن الحلوه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انحسدنا ياحريم وين يمعتكن الحلوه



انا قلت نفس الشي......

حسدونا.....واولهم انتي  :Smile:  قلتي كل يومين نفتحت تجمع يديد....ومن يومها غرزنا فالثامن

والله اني تولهت على يمعتكن......انا ادش...وادور فرصه....البارحه رقدت الساعه تسع...ونشيت عشر ونص بس عشان اسولف وياكن وتميت لين 3 الفير محد دش  :Frown: 


واليوم من الصبح دشيت ورفعت الموضوع...وكل شوي ارد اشوف...حد ولا محد.. :Frown:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هههههههههه
> هيه والله ما كان عنده زام
> 
> لا والله ما شي اخبار انشالله اتكون بخييييييير



انا اقول بعد.....سامحتج خلاص

يوم ورا يوم انشغل عليها اكثر.....

----------


## Rosewater

مرحباااا خواتي
وييييييييييييينكم من زمان ما حصلناكم 
تولهنا عليكم

----------


## nana2009

مسااااااااا الورد

لما ادش ما حصل حد ... حتى انتي يامشاعل

----------


## nana2009

ام المرشح اظهر وبان عليك الامان

----------


## * ام خماس *

مرحبااا النواعم00اشحااالكن

ربكن بخير00ع فكرة وينهاااا فيتااامين ماااالهااا شوووف00عسى الماانع خير

----------


## بنت التوحيد

مرحبا احد هنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييه

----------


## بنت التوحيد

يعني محد سهران غيري انا البومه

----------


## bent_dalma2007

صباحكم عسل

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

صباح الخير بنت دلما.....
اشحالج

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## !baby_face!

{ أصبحُـِنآ وأصبـِح المـِلك لله ولا إلــه إلا الله ,,,~

:
:

يآآ صبآآح الخيُــر ,,~

شحُآآآلكــن ,,

لكم وحشــه والله

^_^ 

..~

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> { أصبحُـِنآ وأصبـِح المـِلك لله ولا إلــه إلا الله ,,,~
> 
> :
> :
> 
> يآآ صبآآح الخيُــر ,,~
> 
> شحُآآآلكــن ,,
> 
> ...


صباح النور..........


شخبارج....

وليش قطعتينا....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

بيبي فيس.....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ويييييييييييييييييييينكم  :Frown:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفرالله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## ~مشاعــل~



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

اليوم مابطلع لين ينفتح التجمع التاسع
هذا التجمع نحس....محد يدشه.....

----------


## !baby_face!

مشـآآعل ^^

فديتج أنُـآآ موجوده بس كنت مشغـِولة هالويكنـُد

كنت أقنع بوالشبآب نسير نتمشى بدبي وأهوو مولية ما يحب زحمة دبي

فقلت له القرية العُـآلمية وصكروا صدقنـِي ماشي زحمة ^^

وسـرنآآآ وبالفعــِل ماكان شي زحمة موووليه وإستآنسنـِآآ

إنتي شو سويتي في الويكند ^^

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> مشـآآعل ^^
> 
> فديتج أنُـآآ موجوده بس كنت مشغـِولة هالويكنـُد
> 
> كنت أقنع بوالشبآب نسير نتمشى بدبي وأهوو مولية ما يحب زحمة دبي
> 
> فقلت له القرية العُـآلمية وصكروا صدقنـِي ماشي زحمة ^^
> 
> وسـرنآآآ وبالفعــِل ماكان شي زحمة موووليه وإستآنسنـِآآ
> ...


زين يوم اقتنع وودااج.. :Smile: 
وان شاء الله دوم مستانسين....


نحن طلعنا بالجمعه...رحنا صوب البر...عدال اليبل..
سوينا غدانا وتغدينا.....لين قريب المغرب وردينا عقب...

السبت فالبيت....وياليهال..نحل واجبات ونذاكر...
وبس

----------


## nana2009

صباااااااااااااااااح الورد

وحشتوووووووووووووووني

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صباااااااااااااااااح الورد
> 
> وحشتوووووووووووووووني



صباح النور

وانتي اكثر....

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

شخبارج نانا وشخبار العيال....
ان شاء الله بخير...

----------


## nana2009

> شخبارج نانا وشخبار العيال....
> ان شاء الله بخير...


بخير عساج بخير 
انتي شخبارج وعلومج واشحال اليهال فديتهم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> بخير عساج بخير 
> انتي شخبارج وعلومج واشحال اليهال فديتهم


الحمدالله الغاليه كلهم بخير

وين طلعتوا فالويكند

----------


## nana2009



----------


## nana2009

> الحمدالله الغاليه كلهم بخير
> 
> وين طلعتوا فالويكند


هاليومين مراكض ما اروم اظهر الا في الويكند 
عدنا عرسين ما شالله ورى بعض وللحين ما خلصت شي 
الخميس سرت معرض الزفاف .. والجمعه يمعة الاهل ... والسبت ودينا اليهال الالعاب ويا ويلنا اذا ما ظهرناهم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

نانا حقج

----------


## miss_layali

السلام عليكم
صبحكن الله بالخير

هل تقبلوني بينكم :Smile:  ههههه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

وانا افتقدكم اكثر......
المنتدى ملل من دونكم.... :Frown:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> السلام عليكم
> صبحكن الله بالخير
> 
> هل تقبلوني بينكم ههههه


وعليكم السلام.....

صباح النور 

واكيد نقبلج....وحياج ويانا

----------


## miss_layali

تسلمين خيتووو مشاعل

اخباركم تريقتوو ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟\

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هاليومين مراكض ما اروم اظهر الا في الويكند 
> عدنا عرسين ما شالله ورى بعض وللحين ما خلصت شي 
> الخميس سرت معرض الزفاف .. والجمعه يمعة الاهل ... والسبت ودينا اليهال الالعاب ويا ويلنا اذا ما ظهرناهم


بالبركه ان شاء الله


واليهال من حقهم....يزعلون لو ماظهرتيهم....يحليلهم كرااف فالمدرسه طول الاسبوع
يبالهم تغيير جو...

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> تسلمين خيتووو مشاعل
> 
> اخباركم تريقتوو ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟\


الحمدلله الغاليه.....
هي تريقنا...كورن فليكس :Smile:  وشاي ...هذا 7 الصبح

بعد يبالنا ...ريوق عالساعه...10 :Smile: 



انتي شخبارج...وممكن تعرفينا بنفسج...ربة بيت او تشتغلين...عندج عيال...ولا للحين ماتدبستي :Smile:

----------


## miss_layali

> الحمدلله الغاليه.....
> هي تريقنا...كورن فليكس وشاي ...هذا 7 الصبح
> 
> بعد يبالنا ...ريوق عالساعه...10
> 
> 
> 
> انتي شخبارج...وممكن تعرفينا بنفسج...ربة بيت او تشتغلين...عندج عيال...ولا للحين ماتدبستي


 

فيه العاااافيه ان شاء الله ..

انا ربت بيت  :Smile:  عندي ولد وبنت البنت عمرها 3 سنين ونص والولد سنه ونص فديتهم  :Smile: 

وعمري 27  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> فيه العاااافيه ان شاء الله ..
> 
> انا ربت بيت  عندي ولد وبنت البنت عمرها 3 سنين ونص والولد سنه ونص فديتهم 
> 
> وعمري 27


تشرفنا الغاليه
والله يخليلج عيالج...ويحفظهم لج...والعمر كله الغاليه....

----------


## nana2009

> السلام عليكم
> صبحكن الله بالخير
> 
> هل تقبلوني بينكم ههههه


وعليكم السلام 
اقربي اختي حياج

----------


## nana2009

سمحولي كان عندي شغل شوي 
ما لاحظتوا غيروا في المنتدى شوي

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

نانا وين رحتي....

----------


## nana2009

> فيه العاااافيه ان شاء الله ..
> 
> انا ربت بيت  عندي ولد وبنت البنت عمرها 3 سنين ونص والولد سنه ونص فديتهم 
> 
> وعمري 27


فديتهم والله يعني بعدهم كتاكيت
ومفتكه من التدريس والمذاكره

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> سمحولي كان عندي شغل شوي 
> ما لاحظتوا غيروا في المنتدى شوي


لاحظت....انا شفت هاي اللي فوق الرد السريع...
كويك ريبلي...اعتقد ماكانت موجوده....وبعدين فوف عند اسم المستخدم والرسايل جنه متغير...
ويوم دشيت سويت دخول من اول ويديد مع اني ...ماكنت مسجله خروج امس....
والباقي ماشفته لاني اول مادشيت دخلت هالقسم...ولاطلعت منه  :Smile:

----------


## nana2009

> نانا وين رحتي....


فجأه ياني مراجع صاحب مشاكل ... اشوه اني حليت المشكله وافتكيت 
والا جان ما رمت ارمسكم

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

miss_layali 

وينج

----------


## nana2009

> لاحظت....انا شفت هاي اللي فوق الرد السريع...
> كويك ريبلي...اعتقد ماكانت موجوده....وبعدين فوف عند اسم المستخدم والرسايل جنه متغير...
> ويوم دشيت سويت دخول من اول ويديد مع اني ...ماكنت مسجله خروج امس....
> والباقي ماشفته لاني اول مادشيت دخلت هالقسم...ولاطلعت منه


انا نفس الشي لما دشيت سويت دخول مع اني ما سويت خروج اليوم اللي قبله

----------


## miss_layali

> فديتهم والله يعني بعدهم كتاكيت
> ومفتكه من التدريس والمذاكره


 
هيه فديتهم هههه
السنه اليايه بنتي كيجي ون

انتن عرفني علي عماركن  :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> فجأه ياني مراجع صاحب مشاكل ... اشوه اني حليت المشكله وافتكيت 
> والا جان ما رمت ارمسكم


هههه الله يعينج
مسكين حالج...نصج عندنا وانص الثاني فالشغل....وراعي بالين كذاب  :Smile:

----------


## nana2009

صدقج والله مشاعل ما يحسد المال الا صحابه
بس والله حرام عليج 
وعشان ما تكون هالمقوله صحيحه بنحاول نكسر الرقم القياسى ههههه

----------


## nana2009

> هههه الله يعينج
> مسكين حالج...نصج عندنا وانص الثاني فالشغل....وراعي بالين كذاب


انااااااا صدق بشلج عين على شغلي وعين عندكم 
شوفي وكل هذا ولاحد مقدر هئ هئ

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> هيه فديتهم هههه
> السنه اليايه بنتي كيجي ون
> 
> انتن عرفني علي عماركن



متزوجه
عندي ولد 3 بنات
الولد جريد 1
البنت كي جي 2
وثنتين صغار بالبيت...

عمري 35
ربة بيت...مرات تلاقيني فااااااااااااااااااااضيه ومتملله...ومراات مالاقي وقت ارتاح فيه...
والحمدلله على كل حال....

----------


## أم المُرشْح



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> انااااااا صدق بشلج عين على شغلي وعين عندكم 
> شوفي وكل هذا ولاحد مقدر هئ هئ


الله يعطيج العافيه...........

----------


## nana2009

> هيه فديتهم هههه
> السنه اليايه بنتي كيجي ون
> 
> انتن عرفني علي عماركن


ارتاحي احينه شوي قبل الهم 
انا موظفه وام لبنوته عمرها 10 وثلاث اولاد 9و7و3 
وعمري 33

----------


## أم المُرشْح



----------


## miss_layali

> متزوجه
> عندي ولد 3 بنات
> الولد جريد 1
> البنت كي جي 2
> وثنتين صغار بالبيت...
> 
> عمري 35
> ربة بيت...مرات تلاقيني فااااااااااااااااااااضيه ومتملله...ومراات مالاقي وقت ارتاح فيه...
> والحمدلله على كل حال....


 

الله يخليهم لج ياااربي ويطرح البركه فيهم :Smile:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> 



انا في حلم ولا علم :12 (80):   :12: 

ام المرشح يبالج :13 (28): 

اشتقنالج والله لج وحشه
وخوفتينا واشغلتينا عليج

----------


## nana2009

كللووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش

من وين ظاهره الغاليه 
تولهنا عليج واااااااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## أم المُرشْح

*سووووووووووووووولي درررررب يلله

تراااااني مب متفيييييجه وأصطفن يلله

بخااااااششششمكن بسسسسرعه 

أشوووووووف أشيااااا وااااايده طااااافتني*

----------


## miss_layali

> ارتاحي احينه شوي قبل الهم 
> انا موظفه وام لبنوته عمرها 10 وثلاث اولاد 9و7و3 
> وعمري 33


 
الله يخليهم لج ياااربي ويعينج علي تربيتهم ويطرح البركه فيهم

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أوووووووول شيييييي صح

كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووووو وووووووش

مباااااااارك علييييييكن دشتي خخخخخخ_

----------


## nana2009



----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> 


وعليكم السلام والرحمه



وهاااي احلى بوسه.....

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_نااااااانااااااااتي شعوووووووولتي 

وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووني

تعاااااالن بثووووور فيييييكن_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_ماااااااشاااااااااااااءالله أشووووووف

خوياااااااااات يدااااااااااااد هااااااااااااه

منووووووووووووو يلله خششششششششششششششششششمج

خويووووووووه ما ادرررري منوووووو_

----------


## nana2009

احلى ورد لعيونج

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_يااااا مررررحبا حيووووا زعييييم القووووم_

----------


## nana2009

يالله خبرينا بسرعه قبل لتوايهي ليششششششششششش اختفيتي

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_نااااااااااناااااااااااااتي شعووووووووووووووولتي

تعاااااالن بررررع بنحتفل وبثووووور فيييييكن وبشرررد

يلله أترياااااكن_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_بدبغج تراااااااني نااااانااااااتي 

خخخخخخخخ يلله مب متفيييييجه_

----------


## nana2009

واكيد في فراقنا ماكنتي تتريقين عدل يالله اقربي

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_ناااااناااااتي والله شوووو بقووووول ولاااا شوووو بقووووول

ولااااا شوووووو ما بقوووووول ولااااا شوووووو بقوووووول

ولااااااا مااااا بقووووووول ولاااااااا بقوووووووول ولااااااا

مااااااا اقووووووول ولاااااااا شووووووو لي بقوووووله

فهمتي يوووووم بتفهمييييين خبرييييييني_

----------


## nana2009

> _بدبغج تراااااااني نااااانااااااتي 
> 
> خخخخخخخخ يلله مب متفيييييجه_


وهذا يزاتي وانا اللي اترياج على ناار 

وكنت متفقه ويا مشاعل نعلن عن اختفائج المفاجئ في البث المباشر

----------


## miss_layali

> *سووووووووووووووولي درررررب يلله*
> 
> *تراااااني مب متفيييييجه وأصطفن يلله*
> 
> *بخااااااششششمكن بسسسسرعه* 
> 
> *أشوووووووف أشيااااا وااااايده طااااافتني*


 
هلا هلا قربي 

ظيفه يديده اعرفج بعمريه ام مريم <<<  :Smile:

----------


## nana2009

> _ناااااناااااتي والله شوووو بقووووول ولاااا شوووو بقووووول
> 
> ولااااا شوووووو ما بقوووووول ولااااا شوووووو بقوووووول
> 
> ولااااااا مااااا بقووووووول ولاااااااا بقوووووووول ولااااااا
> 
> مااااااا اقووووووول ولاااااااا شووووووو لي بقوووووله
> 
> فهمتي يوووووم بتفهمييييين خبرييييييني_


هييييييييييييييييييه عيل الساااالفه جي

ام المرشح لا لا لا تتهربين من السؤال يالله اعترفي وبسرعه والا بنثور فييييييج

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_ياااااااااااااااالله وانا اختكم مااااا كنت آآآآآكل

غييييير خمسسس بيييضاااات مفيووووحااااات

وخمسسس بيضاااات عيووووون و 6 خبززز براااتا

و6 خميييير و6 جبااااب و 6 محلى وصحنييين بلااااالييييط

بسسسسسسسسسس أتصدقييين حتى ضعفت واااااااااايد_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _ناااااناااااتي والله شوووو بقووووول ولاااا شوووو بقووووول
> 
> ولااااا شوووووو ما بقوووووول ولااااا شوووووو بقوووووول
> 
> ولااااااا مااااا بقووووووول ولاااااااا بقوووووووول ولااااااا
> 
> مااااااا اقووووووول ولاااااااا شووووووو لي بقوووووله
> 
> فهمتي يوووووم بتفهمييييين خبرييييييني_


المهم انج رجعتي بالسلامه
وبضحكتج وسوالفج

انا كنت وايد خايفه واوسوس كل يوم اوسوس في شي واقول لا ان شاء الله ...مايكون شي صاير

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_ياااااااااامررررررررحبا والله بخوييييتنا

ميييييييس مادري منوووو أقرررربي حييييج

بيييين خواااااتج_

----------


## miss_layali

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل هاذاا ريوووق خخخخخخ




> _ياااااااااااااااالله وانا اختكم مااااا كنت آآآآآكل_
> 
> _غييييير خمسسس بيييضاااات مفيووووحااااات_
> 
> _وخمسسس بيضاااات عيووووون و 6 خبززز براااتا_
> 
> _و6 خميييير و6 جبااااب و 6 محلى وصحنييين بلااااالييييط_
> 
> _بسسسسسسسسسس أتصدقييين حتى ضعفت واااااااااايد_

----------


## nana2009

[

 وحليلج كل هذاااا من فراقنا الله يعينج

----------


## miss_layali

بنات راسي داير ادور فستان للعرس خو ريلي شهر 5 للحين مالقيت شي حلو :Frown:

----------


## nana2009

> بنات راسي داير ادور فستان للعرس خو ريلي شهر 5 للحين مالقيت شي حلو


تحبين الجاهز والا التفصيل

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_نااااااااانااااااااااااتي شعووووووووووووولتي 

أووول شي بنت أختي كااانت تعبااانه

وكل يوووم كان الويع يزيييد عليها زيااااده

وكنا خايفييين عليييها واااايد بس لله الحمد والمنه والفضل 

غدت بخييير وعااافيه وظهروها من يومين 

وثاااني شي طاح علي الولد بسم الله عليكم 

زواااع وإسهاااال أتبهدلت ويااااه وكااان

طول الوقت منهد حيييله ومب رااايم ينش

خوفني والله بس بعد الحمدلله ألحييين أحسن

وعقبه طاحت اخته بعد نفس الشي ويااااالله

عاد البنييه ويستويلها شي عذااااب يابوكم

والحمدلله الحييين الأمن مستتب ورجعنااااالكم

من جدييييد قلت جاااان مب الررربع نسووووني

خخخخخ بثوووور فييييهم تراااااني_

----------


## miss_layali

مااشوفن شر ان شاء الله





> _نااااااااانااااااااااااتي شعووووووووووووولتي_ 
> 
> _أووول شي بنت أختي كااانت تعبااانه_
> 
> _وكل يوووم كان الويع يزيييد عليها زيااااده_
> 
> _وكنا خايفييين عليييها واااايد بس لله الحمد والمنه والفضل_ 
> 
> _غدت بخييير وعااافيه وظهروها من يومين_ 
> ...

----------


## miss_layali

> تحبين الجاهز والا التفصيل


 
احب الجاهز لانه ماشي وقت افصل وثاني شي ماحب التفصيل حرق اعصاب يمكن يطلع الي في بالي ويممكن لا ههههههه

----------


## nana2009

> _نااااااااانااااااااااااتي شعووووووووووووولتي 
> 
> أووول شي بنت أختي كااانت تعبااانه
> 
> وكل يوووم كان الويع يزيييد عليها زيااااده
> 
> وكنا خايفييين عليييها واااايد بس لله الحمد والمنه والفضل 
> 
> غدت بخييير وعااافيه وظهروها من يومين 
> ...


الحمد لله على سلامة بنت اختج وما تشوف شر
والحمد لله على سلامة عيالج فديتهم واجر وعافيه
ويوم يمرض ياهل عندج في البيت كله ايطيحون وراه
المهم احينه هم بخير وعافيه .... واتفيجيلنا احينه 

ووين نسيناج كل يوم نشتاقلج اكثر وانحاتيج

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_بحبكم والله وحشتوووووني 

وبحبكم أد نوووووووور عييييييني 

ويلي مطلعيييين عييييني 

بحبكم موووووووووووووووووت_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _نااااااااانااااااااااااتي شعووووووووووووولتي 
> 
> أووول شي بنت أختي كااانت تعبااانه
> 
> وكل يوووم كان الويع يزيييد عليها زيااااده
> 
> وكنا خايفييين عليييها واااايد بس لله الحمد والمنه والفضل 
> 
> غدت بخييير وعااافيه وظهروها من يومين 
> ...


الحمدلله على سلامتهم الغاليه ومايشوفون شر....

لا الغاليه محد نساج الكل مفتقدنج ويسال عن.....كم ام المرشح عندنا

----------


## nana2009

> احب الجاهز لانه ماشي وقت افصل وثاني شي ماحب التفصيل حرق اعصاب يمكن يطلع الي في بالي ويممكن لا ههههههه


انا شفت اشياء حلوه في دبي مول وفي امارات مول

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_فديييييتج خويووووووه ميسووووووووو

الشررر مااااا ييييج وتسلمييييلي الغاااااليه

ويييييين قهووووتكم هاااااااا

عنبوووووا توووووني داااااشه محد ضيييفني

غيييير ناااااناااااتي فدييييتها شووووو هاااااا_

----------


## miss_layali

قالولي بالبستان؟؟

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_نااااااناااااااتي شعووووووولتي 

الشررر ماااااييييكن إن شاااااء الله

وحشتووووووووووووني والله 

تعااااالن بررررع بنلعب ميييييت وكراااااابي يلله_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> بنات راسي داير ادور فستان للعرس خو ريلي شهر 5 للحين مالقيت شي حلو


رحتي اتشوفين عند لوريتال بين فتره وفتره ايبون فساتين ...حلوه....
او عند العامريه للتاجير

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أمممممممممممممممممممممم 

أظهررررر ولااااا ما أظهررررررر_

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_شعوووووووولتي أنتي شوووو سوييييتي 

بالفستااااان انا ليييين اليووووم ما سويييت

شي والله_

----------


## miss_layali

افاااااااااااااا عليج تدللي بس شوو بغيتي من ريوق  :Smile: 







> _فديييييتج خويووووووه ميسووووووووو_
> 
> _الشررر مااااا ييييج وتسلمييييلي الغاااااليه_
> 
> _ويييييين قهووووتكم هاااااااا_
> 
> _عنبوووووا توووووني داااااشه محد ضيييفني_
> 
> _غيييير ناااااناااااتي فدييييتها شووووو هاااااا_

----------


## اصايل

صباح الخير


شلونكم

----------


## miss_layali

> رحتي اتشوفين عند لوريتال بين فتره وفتره ايبون فساتين ...حلوه....
> او عند العامريه للتاجير


 
لاتقوليلي شي في العين مغلين علي الفااضي وموديلات قديمه :Frown:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _شعوووووووولتي أنتي شوووو سوييييتي 
> 
> بالفستااااان انا ليييين اليووووم ما سويييت
> 
> شي والله_



سلاااااااااااااامتج ولاشي.......وباجي عالعرس عشرين يوم
حجزت فالصالون من اسبوع.....قبل لا اشتري الفستان

----------


## nana2009

بعد ما رجعت ام المرشح بالسلامه 
جاري البحث عن سراااب

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_ماااااااااااااااشي فديييييتج خويووووه

أبااااا عشررر بييييضااااات وعشر خبزاااات

خميييير وعشررر جباااااب ومحلى وصحن 

بلااااالييييط وإذا شي هريييس بعد زيييين

وبسسس تعرفييين اسووووي ريجييييم_

----------


## miss_layali

> صباح الخير
> 
> 
> شلونكم


 

صباااح الورد  :Smile: 

كلنا بخير حياج حياج

----------


## miss_layali

معناته خربيها شراتي وكلي ككاو علي الصبح خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ








> _ماااااااااااااااشي فديييييتج خويووووه_
> 
> _أبااااا عشررر بييييضااااات وعشر خبزاااات_
> 
> _خميييير وعشررر جباااااب ومحلى وصحن_ 
> 
> _بلااااالييييط وإذا شي هريييس بعد زيييين_
> 
> _وبسسس تعرفييين اسووووي ريجييييم_

----------


## nana2009

> سلاااااااااااااامتج ولاشي.......وباجي عالعرس عشرين يوم
> حجزت فالصالون من اسبوع.....قبل لا اشتري الفستان


نحن بعد عرسنا باقيله عشرين يوم وفستاني بعده ما خلص هئ هئ

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> صباح الخير
> 
> 
> شلونكم


مرحبا الغاليه....
نحن الحمدلله بخير...
انتي اشلونج...نورتينا

----------


## miss_layali

> بعد ما رجعت ام المرشح بالسلامه 
> جاري البحث عن سراااب


 
الله يرجعها بسلااامه ياربي

----------


## nana2009

صباح النور اصايل 
حياج ويانا

----------


## miss_layali

> نحن بعد عرسنا باقيله عشرين يوم وفستاني بعده ما خلص هئ هئ


 

مشكله تبين الصدق  :Frown:  وين فصلتيه وشو االسعار عندكم؟

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_وااااااااااااااااااااااو خوييييتي أصاااااايل

صبحج الله بطاااااعة الرحمن الغااااليه

الفستاااان رووووووعه مااااشااااءالله

في عندج موديلاااات ثاااانيه_

----------


## nana2009

> مشكله تبين الصدق  وين فصلتيه وشو االسعار عندكم؟


فصلته في دبي والاسعار نار هذا هو الموجود شو اسوي

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

لاتطرن الاكل يوعتني...والله انه بطني...بدا يغرغر....
وكل ساعه اشتهي شي....

----------


## miss_layali

> فصلته في دبي والاسعار نار هذا هو الموجود شو اسوي


 
الله يعين كل الاسعاار نار ماجنه فستان بنلبسه ساعتين بس وعقب مابنلبسه مره :Frown:

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> بعد ما رجعت ام المرشح بالسلامه 
> جاري البحث عن سراااب



الله يردها لنا بالسلامه

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_نحن عرسنا في أول سته بعد

ومحتاااااسه وابا شي غريييب 

وغاااااااوي_

----------


## miss_layali

> لاتطرن الاكل يوعتني...والله انه بطني...بدا يغرغر....
> وكل ساعه اشتهي شي....


 

اشربي سوائل مشاعل احسن لج

بس بساالج شرايج بصالون بتافيا ؟

----------


## nana2009

> لاتطرن الاكل يوعتني...والله انه بطني...بدا يغرغر....
> وكل ساعه اشتهي شي....


مدام طريتوا سيرة الاكل.... بسير اتريق ..... اتريوني 
مشاااااااااعل زخي ام المرشح عن تشرد ترى حسابها عسيييييييير

----------


## miss_layali

> _نحن عرسنا في أول سته بعد_
> 
> _ومحتاااااسه وابا شي غريييب_ 
> 
> _وغاااااااوي_


 


خخخخخخخخخخخخخ كلنا نبا الغريب الغاوي ان لقتيه خبرنيني

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_خوياااااااتي فيتااااامييييني

ودلعي ورووووزي ودبدووووبه 

والباااجييين وحشتوووووووووني_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

نانا ...واخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا

وصلنا للالف 1000

مابغينا.....عشر ايام فالثامن.....


يالله روحي افتحيلنا التجمع التاسع......هذا نحس لاني انا اللي افتتحته

----------


## nana2009

> _نحن عرسنا في أول سته بعد
> 
> ومحتاااااسه وابا شي غريييب 
> 
> وغاااااااوي_


تبين شي غاوي لازم ايكون تفصيل وعلى ذوقج

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_ياااااااالله بالسترررر مب كأني شفت

وحده أسمهاااا أصااايل عندنا توووووه

ولا أنا أحلم ولا السكن ردووو مررره ثاااانيه

هااااااا_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> اشربي سوائل مشاعل احسن لج
> 
> بس بساالج شرايج بصالون بتافيا ؟


والله ماكد جربته......بس اشوف تعديلهم في كاتلوج الانيقه ...حلووووو

----------


## nana2009

ام المرشح هي اللي بتفتتح حلاوة الرجوع

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_صبرووووووووووووا أناااا بفتتح التجمع 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

> _ياااااااالله بالسترررر مب كأني شفت
> 
> وحده أسمهاااا أصااايل عندنا توووووه
> 
> ولا أنا أحلم ولا السكن ردووو مررره ثاااانيه
> 
> هااااااا_


هي دشت وسلمت وجنها ظهرت.....لا ماشي سكن خلاص...
يبنا مطوع يقرااا وطلعناهم.....

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_أصبروووووا يووومييين ثلااااااااث

انزيييين يلله سيررررن أرجدن_

----------


## nana2009

ما قولج يا مشاعل انا مالي ذنب كله انتي ظالمتني وشوفي وصلنا للتجمع التاسع

----------


## nana2009

> _ياااااااالله بالسترررر مب كأني شفت
> 
> وحده أسمهاااا أصااايل عندنا توووووه
> 
> ولا أنا أحلم ولا السكن ردووو مررره ثاااانيه
> 
> هااااااا_


هههههههههه 
السكن ردوا برجوعج

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

ام المرشح نتريا التجمع اليديد

----------


## nana2009

في عقاب حق ام المرشح اتوافقون عليه

----------


## !baby_face!

> زين يوم اقتنع وودااج..
> وان شاء الله دوم مستانسين....
> 
> 
> نحن طلعنا بالجمعه...رحنا صوب البر...عدال اليبل..
> سوينا غدانا وتغدينا.....لين قريب المغرب وردينا عقب...
> 
> السبت فالبيت....وياليهال..نحل واجبات ونذاكر...
> وبس



هيه الحمد الله

أهم شي مفتكين من الزحمة ^^ ,,

يآآويلي انااا سرتوا البـر وناسة ع هالجــِوو

تصدقين بغينآآ نسير البر مع اهلي بس محد كان يشجع ><

وكانوا متلعوزين عشان عرس اخوي فأجلنااا إلين شتا اليآآي ><

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_سيرررررررن عند هذربااااانكن 

التاااااسع هذاااااا مغلللللللللللللللللق 

يلله شلوووو قشكن اشوووووف_

----------


## اصايل

انا موجوده

ومتابعه لكم بصمت

----------


## bent_dalma2007

صباح الخير 
معقووول مااحد قال بنت دلما لش مختفية ولا بس تدورون ام المرشح
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ اتغشمر وياكم
وحشتوووووني

----------


## أم المُرشْح

_عن الهذرباااااان هنييييي شراااات المينن

سييييري هذربانج التاااااسع يتريااااااج يلله

شلي قششششج يالسه عند السكن شوووو تسوييين

بنت دلمااااا_

----------

